# US Soccer Team



## MicPaPa (Jun 12, 2020)

I’d rather the US not have a soccer team than have a soccer team that won’t stand for the National Anthem.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 12, 2020)

Kneeling during the national anthem at a sporting event does nothing to bring about real change.  What it does do is just bring attention to yourself.. Donate some of your time, money and celebrity status to create programs that will create real change.   It is a pretty easy thing, that requires no effort at all to take a knee for a couple minutes but contributing your time and resources to invest in something genuine, that can't be put in a tweet or a photo on social media requires genuine investment.  Why would you want to wear a jersey with a flag on it when you can't tolerate respecting that flag and the country behind it for a few minutes?  It is fine enough for you to get your own personal pleasure and thrill from playing the game on an international level.  If you really want to make a meaningful stance, refuse to put that jersey on and say you won't play on a US national team until racism is ended.  But that would require a real sacrifice on your part.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 12, 2020)

I’m thinking that that national anthem at sporting events will be a thing of the past.


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 12, 2020)

Kneeling means you love your country so much that you want to make it a better place, a more humane place, even at great risk to yourself. There’s no greater respect for your country than to educate yourself about a problem in society and work for a solution. And the anthem itself is a political statement, like our pledge of allegiance: “land of the free”...“liberty and justice for all.” They are not snowflake statements.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Kneeling means you love your country so much that you want to make it a better place, a more humane place, even at great risk to yourself. There’s no greater respect for your country than to educate yourself about a problem in society and work for a solution. And the anthem itself is a political statement, like our pledge of allegiance: “land of the free”...“liberty and justice for all.” They are not snowflake statements.


Kneelers have not been taught the basics of respect and it starts with horrible parenting.
This one’s for you, pinko.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’m thinking that that national anthem at sporting events will be a thing of the past.


Solves a lot of problems.  I like to watch movies and sporting events, I like the entertainment.  That said, I have zero interest in actors or athletes political, social, or world opinions or views.  They provide a good/service I pay for.  I tune in to be entertained, not watch a protest or demonstration.  If I want to watch that, I’ll turn on the news.  I’m sure these same actors and athletes have no use for the opinions of the server at the restaurant they go to.  They are there to eat, have a good meal and enjoy their time...paying for the food, service, and experience.  They don’t want to listen to the opinion of the service provider.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 13, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Solves a lot of problems.  I like to watch movies and sporting events, I like the entertainment.  That said, I have zero interest in actors or athletes political, social, or world opinions or views.  They provide a good/service I pay for.  I tune in to be entertained, not watch a protest or demonstration.  If I want to watch that, I’ll turn on the news.  I’m sure these same actors and athletes have no use for the opinions of the server at the restaurant they go to.  They are there to eat, have a good meal and enjoy their time...paying for the food, service, and experience.  They don’t want to listen to the opinion of the service provider.


The problem is these sporting events have become a place where people judge and exercise their own rights and beliefs on everyone and I mean both sides.  I saw religious people cussing and being drunk and wasted in the name of Christ at a game and it is not what Jesus taught.  All because they knelled with the players. It needs to stop.  Let's keep religion and protests out of sports if possible.  Just play sports and watch the best fight it out. Even youth sports parents judge.  I already shared all that.  College too is forced on us to be successful or have some self worth and if your a girl and want to play high level soccer after HS, don;t you dare think about the pros and your only allowed to play at the next level, which is college soccer.  Ok, that sounds like a choice.  Here's my idea Woobie, let the girls play pro and play in college.  Winter college ball and then a Spring pro league.  Change these stupid rules so the girls can do both and.......


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 13, 2020)

At the end of the day if the politics or protests/demonstrations are going to be part of the pre-game, it’s my choice to watch or not.  I’m capable of watching, recording/fast-forwarding or doing something different at a live event.  Just like everyone else.  Everybody’s choice on how they want to engage, participate, view.  I can tune out if I don't want to watch or y out can watch if you do.

UT-Austin Student/Athletes asking for a ylot of change, school song, building name changes, a separate Black Athletic History Section to the Hall of Fame, and special education for incoming Freshman on Racism.  There will be others..it’s going to be interesting to see how the University responds...lots of money, donations, endowment at stake.  Let’s see how they navigate through this.  It’s a no win and there will be fall-out no matter what they decide/do.  You are damned if you do, damned if you don’t.


----------



## Yousername (Jun 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’m thinking that that national anthem at sporting events will be a thing of the past.


Especially in MLS soccer, for instance, there are many players that were born in another country, but play here. The national anthem doesn’t mean anything to them. And around the world, in other leagues, they don’t play that country’s anthem. The warm up, come out, shake hands (although that’s gone by the wayside these days), and then play. 
National anthems played at international matches, I get that. But I think they should do away with it within league play.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Yousername said:


> Especially in MLS soccer, for instance, there are many players that were born in another country, but play here. The national anthem doesn’t mean anything to them. And around the world, in other leagues, they don’t play that country’s anthem. The warm up, come out, shake hands (although that’s gone by the wayside these days), and then play.
> National anthems played at international matches, I get that. But I think they should do away with it within league play.


This is the U S A , we shouldn’t follow anyone and that’s why those players are here.
They are free to return to their country of origin.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 13, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> At the end of the day if the politics or protests/demonstrations are going to be part of the pre-game, it’s my choice to watch or not.  I’m capable of watching, recording/fast-forwarding or doing something different at a live event.  Just like everyone else.  Everybody’s choice on how they want to engage, participate, view.  I can tune out if I don't want to watch or y out can watch if you do.
> 
> UT-Austin Student/Athletes asking for a ylot of change, school song, building name changes, a separate Black Athletic History Section to the Hall of Fame, and special education for incoming Freshman on Racism.  There will be others..it’s going to be interesting to see how the University responds...lots of money, donations, endowment at stake.  Let’s see how they navigate through this.  It’s a no win and there will be fall-out no matter what they decide/do.  You are damned if you do, damned if you don’t.


You’re only damned if you’re a racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

We need a damned wall.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 13, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Kneeling means you love your country so much that you want to make it a better place, a more humane place, even at great risk to yourself. There’s no greater respect for your country than to educate yourself about a problem in society and work for a solution. And the anthem itself is a political statement, like our pledge of allegiance: “land of the free”...“liberty and justice for all.” They are not snowflake statements.


She did not risk anything by kneeling.  She wasn’t going to lose her spot on the team or her salary.  In fact she got a lot of attention for herself and celebrity status for her theatrics.  No one has had a counter argument to my original statement.  What has she actually done with her time, status or money to support real change in our country?  What real effort or programs has she started or initiated?  All she does is make statements about  hating the president.  I do agree, just stop playing the anthem at professional games but require respect shown to our country when playing on a team that is there to represent our country.  If you think this country is so hateful and evil then go to another country  that you think is better.  I see none of these women protesting or making statements about countries that allow beating, stoning, or mutilating women.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> She did not risk anything by kneeling.  She wasn’t going to lose her spot on the team or her salary.  In fact she got a lot of attention for herself and celebrity status for her theatrics.  No one has had a counter argument to my original statement.  What has she actually done with her time, status or money to support real change in our country?  What real effort or programs has she started or initiated?  All she does is make statements about  hating the president.  I do agree, just stop playing the anthem at professional games but require respect shown to our country when playing on a team that is there to represent our country.  If you think this country is so hateful and evil then go to another country  that you think is better.  I see none of these women protesting or making statements about countries that allow beating, stoning, or mutilating women.


SNAP


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You’re only damned if you’re a racist.


Uh huh...because if you have any other thought or opinion it makes you a racist. Incredible.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 13, 2020)

Yousername said:


> Especially in MLS soccer, for instance, there are many players that were born in another country, but play here. The national anthem doesn’t mean anything to them. And around the world, in other leagues, they don’t play that country’s anthem. The warm up, come out, shake hands (although that’s gone by the wayside these days), and then play.
> National anthems played at international matches, I get that. But I think they should do away with it within league play.


I grew up near US bases, consulates and embassies in Europe.  When Americans abroad represent the USA in a professional / diplomatic capacity, the last thing we want or need is to come across as jingoistic and petty rah rah rah...

Our anthem can be a stirring and beautiful tribute to heroic deeds that should be reserved for when it counts - international events where the opposing county’s anthem is played too so they have an equal chance to show pride for their nation.

I heard somewhere recently that something like 1/4 of MLB players are born abroad. MLS definitely more than that.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We need a damned wall.


----------



## met61 (Jun 13, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Kneeling means you love your country so much that you want to make it a better place, a more humane place, even at great risk to yourself. There’s no greater respect for your country than to educate yourself about a problem in society and work for a solution. And the anthem itself is a political statement, like our pledge of allegiance: “land of the free”...“liberty and justice for all.” They are not snowflake statements.


Let me get this straight, UNITED STATES Soccer won’t stand for the UNITED STATES National Anthem?

You shouldn’t get to play under our flag on our national team if you won’t stand when it is raised.


----------



## met61 (Jun 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You’re only damned if you’re a racist.


rac·ist
/ˈrāsəst/
[noun]

1. Anyone who disagrees with a leftist.


----------



## Frank (Jun 13, 2020)

Professional athletes can kneel. I don’t like it, but if their league allows it is their right to do so.  As a US sponsored athlete in a US sponsored event with the flag on your chest there is no way that you should show any disrespect to to our nations flag  if you don’t like the flag and this nation you shouldn’t play for its team.

i hope Trump finds a way to pull their funding if this passes.


----------



## Grace T. (Jun 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’m thinking that that national anthem at sporting events will be a thing of the past.


Not for the national or olympic teams.  Competing for one's country is the entire point.  The MLS is a private organization....if they want to say players don't need to stand for the national anthem that's one thing.  But for international competitions they will play it, and given the standard set that the US flag dips for no one in international competitions, players shouldn't kneel.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 13, 2020)

met61 said:


> Let me get this straight, UNITED STATES Soccer won’t stand for the UNITED STATES National Anthem?
> 
> You shouldn’t get to play under our flag on our national team if you won’t stand when it is raised.


I’m pretty sure a flag doesn’t care whether someone kneels at a soccer game. It is an inanimate object after all.

Either the 1st Amendment applies and a soccer player can do whatever the f**k she wants, or it doesn’t apply and US Soccer can do whatever the f**k it wants.  Ha ha. They have as much right to kneel as you do to say stupid things at a soccer forum.


----------



## myself (Jun 13, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Kneeling during the national anthem at a sporting event does nothing to bring about real change.  What it does do is just bring attention to yourself.. Donate some of your time, money and celebrity status to create programs that will create real change.   It is a pretty easy thing, that requires no effort at all to take a knee for a couple minutes but contributing your time and resources to invest in something genuine, that can't be put in a tweet or a photo on social media requires genuine investment.  Why would you want to wear a jersey with a flag on it when you can't tolerate respecting that flag and the country behind it for a few minutes?  It is fine enough for you to get your own personal pleasure and thrill from playing the game on an international level.  If you really want to make a meaningful stance, refuse to put that jersey on and say you won't play on a US national team until racism is ended.  But that would require a real sacrifice on your part.


I think your argument is disingenuous. I don't think anything would ever be enough for you. A Twitter hashtag, a t-shirt, kneeling for the national anthem. What you really want is for people you don't agree with to shut up and stop causing your mental discomfort.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 13, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> Kneeling during the national anthem at a sporting event does nothing to bring about real change.  What it does do is just bring attention to yourself.. Donate some of your time, money and celebrity status to create programs that will create real change.   It is a pretty easy thing, that requires no effort at all to take a knee for a couple minutes but contributing your time and resources to invest in something genuine, that can't be put in a tweet or a photo on social media requires genuine investment.  Why would you want to wear a jersey with a flag on it when you can't tolerate respecting that flag and the country behind it for a few minutes?  It is fine enough for you to get your own personal pleasure and thrill from playing the game on an international level.  If you really want to make a meaningful stance, refuse to put that jersey on and say you won't play on a US national team until racism is ended.  But that would require a real sacrifice on your part.


If you want to make a meaningful stance, kick bigots off the national team forever. I know just who to start with.

Amazingly, I partly agree with your assessment that kneeling is not adequately getting the point across. If we are ever going to have meaningful change, I think it’s gonna take a lot more bricks.


----------



## met61 (Jun 13, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m pretty sure a flag doesn’t care whether someone kneels at a soccer game. It is an inanimate object after all.
> 
> Either the 1st Amendment applies and a soccer player can do whatever the f**k she wants, or it doesn’t apply and US Soccer can do whatever the f**k it wants.  Ha ha. They have as much right to kneel as you do to say stupid things at a soccer forum.


…or your right to be a parasite amounting to nothing more than a shit stain on the fabric of a Great Nation.

You’ve never lived until you’ve almost died, for those who’ve fought for it, life has a flavor the protected will never know.


----------



## met61 (Jun 13, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Not for the national or olympic teams.  Competing for one's country is the entire point.  The MLS is a private organization....if they want to say players don't need to stand for the national anthem that's one thing.  But for international competitions they will play it, and given the standard set that the US flag dips for no one in international competitions, players shouldn't kneel.


Bingo...enough said.


----------



## blam (Jun 14, 2020)

Right wingers squirm when shown power that is why many are closet masocists. This is why they adore things like flag, anthem, religion, monarchy, race and military. The lower classes among them believe that their sacrifice is worth it as long as it is done for the good of the nation, race or religion. The poor right wing white guy is fine being poor as long as he is helping another white guy be rich. The ideal right winger is a facist.

Left wingers are the oppressed working class. They tend to hate power and wants all to be equal. They do not see racial war. Instead they see class warfare. The system is rigged that the lower classes will be exploited to serve the higher social class.  They believe the lower class should unite to topple the ruling class and races should unite. Race warfare is a tool used by the ruling class to divide up the masses. The ideal left winger is a communist.

Thank God the USA sided with the Communists during WWII to defeat the fascists.

When it comes to kneeling during anthem you can be sure it will split based on ideological lines. Texas v Johnson already decided flag burning is first amendment. No way kneeling is not.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2020)

blam said:


> Right wingers squirm when shown power that is why many are closet masocists. This is why they adore things like flag, anthem, religion, monarchy, race and military. The lower classes among them believe that their sacrifice is worth it as long as it is done for the good of the nation, race or religion. The poor right wing white guy is fine being poor as long as he is helping another white guy be rich. The ideal right winger is a facist.
> 
> Left wingers are the oppressed working class. They tend to hate power and wants all to be equal. They do not see racial war. Instead they see class warfare. The system is rigged that the lower classes will be exploited to serve the higher social class.  They believe the lower class should unite to topple the ruling class and races should unite. Race warfare is a tool used by the ruling class to divide up the masses. The ideal left winger is a communist.
> 
> ...


An interesting point of Texas v Johnson is that Justice Antonin Scalia voted with the 5-4 majority to protect flag burning as symbolic speech.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 14, 2020)

The National Anthem should be played at every sporting event in the greatest country in the world. If you don't want to sing along, or hold your hand over your heart I'm ok with that. But you sure as hell better be standing. To kneel is a direct slap in the face to anyone who has ever put a uniform on and served our country and provided you with the very freedom you enjoy. An even bigger insult to those who made the Ultimate Sacrifice in the pursuit of that freedom. I think burning the flag should be outlawed as well. If you think this country is so bad, you can pack your bags any time and hit the road. Send us a postcard from your country of origin and tell us how things are working out for you.  As far as professional athletes from other countries playing here, they need to stand as well. If they are willing to come here and collect the American Dollar, they better be prepared to stand for our flag.
Any member from any sport's National or Olympic Teams should be required to sign a contract stating such. No signing/agreeing to stand=no playing.
I'm all for equality for everyone. And we are leaps and bounds from it in all facets. But there are better ways to make your point. Burning a flag or not standing for the National Anthem is not it.
My .02


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

blam said:


> Right wingers squirm when shown power that is why many are closet masocists. This is why they adore things like flag, anthem, religion, monarchy, race and military. The lower classes among them believe that their sacrifice is worth it as long as it is done for the good of the nation, race or religion. The poor right wing white guy is fine being poor as long as he is helping another white guy be rich. The ideal right winger is a facist.
> 
> Left wingers are the oppressed working class. They tend to hate power and wants all to be equal. They do not see racial war. Instead they see class warfare. The system is rigged that the lower classes will be exploited to serve the higher social class.  They believe the lower class should unite to topple the ruling class and races should unite. Race warfare is a tool used by the ruling class to divide up the masses. The ideal left winger is a communist.
> 
> ...


This is what makes a left winger squirm.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 14, 2020)

myself said:


> I think your argument is disingenuous. I don't think anything would ever be enough for you. A Twitter hashtag, a t-shirt, kneeling for the national anthem. What you really want is for people you don't agree with to shut up and stop causing your mental discomfort.


You are an idiot.   Your stupid arguments do not cause me mental discomfort.  What causes me real pain is the suffering of individuals around this subject and they all deserve real change and real investment that is genuine and meaningful.   What is meaningful is doing something with substance that leads to real change.  Not a narcissistic post or photo op on social media that takes you two seconds to do and then you go about your privileged life.  

Below is an athlete that has committed her time and energy in a real way, with a real personal sacrifice- why don’t we hear about her and talk about what she is doing?

Maya Moore story


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

met61 said:


> …or your right to be a parasite amounting to nothing more than a shit stain on the fabric of a Great Nation.
> 
> You’ve never lived until you’ve almost died, for those who’ve fought for it, life has a flavor the protected will never know.


A lot more bricks.


----------



## met61 (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> A lot more bricks.


...and a lot less selfloathing pricks.

Move to CHAZ pajama boy.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

pewpew said:


> The National Anthem should be played at every sporting event in the greatest country in the world. If you don't want to sing along, or hold your hand over your heart I'm ok with that. But you sure as hell better be standing. To kneel is a direct slap in the face to anyone who has ever put a uniform on and served our country and provided you with the very freedom you enjoy. An even bigger insult to those who made the Ultimate Sacrifice in the pursuit of that freedom. I think burning the flag should be outlawed as well. If you think this country is so bad, you can pack your bags any time and hit the road. Send us a postcard from your country of origin and tell us how things are working out for you.  As far as professional athletes from other countries playing here, they need to stand as well. If they are willing to come here and collect the American Dollar, they better be prepared to stand for our flag.
> Any member from any sport's National or Olympic Teams should be required to sign a contract stating such. No signing/agreeing to stand=no playing.
> I'm all for equality for everyone. And we are leaps and bounds from it in all facets. But there are better ways to make your point. Burning a flag or not standing for the National Anthem is not it.
> My .02


No.

If national teams were public entities, it would be unconstitutional, which means you hate the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. How ironic that 
people like you who hate our country so much claims to love the flag. 

Because sports teams aren’t public, however, they can do what they want, and they have chosen to support equality.  You don’t get to decide what the flag represents to anyone other than yourself.  And as long as you think it stands for the over-militarization of our country instead of equality, people gonna keep kneeling and you’re just gonna have to find something else to do if your whiny snowflake a** can’t deal with it. 

The fact that our country has free speech and bigots don’t get to sell cakes here is a start. Now we need to get serious about cops murdering black people.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

met61 said:


> ...and a lot less selfloathing pricks.
> 
> Move to CHAZ pajama boy.


No. Because people can lawfully kneel wherever they want in the U.S., I can happily live anywhere. You’re the whiny snowflake who can’t handle it, which means you’re the one who needs to move.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

met61 said:


> …or your right to be a parasite amounting to nothing more than a shit stain on the fabric of a Great Nation.
> 
> You’ve never lived until you’ve almost died, for those who’ve fought for it, life has a flavor the protected will never know.


You’ve never lived until you’ve shown some respect for those who’ve been murdered by racist cops. Life has a flavor that racists will never know.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m pretty sure a flag doesn’t care whether someone kneels at a soccer game. It is an inanimate object after all.
> 
> Either the 1st Amendment applies and a soccer player can do whatever the f**k she wants, or it doesn’t apply and US Soccer can do whatever the f**k it wants.  Ha ha. They have as much right to kneel as you do to say stupid things at a soccer forum.


Whatever the f**k she wants?  You’d be the first one asking a player to be removed for a nazi salute during the national anthem.

You don’t mean what you wrote.  Others might, but you don’t.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Whatever the f**k she wants?  You’d be the first one asking a player to be removed for a nazi salute during the national anthem.
> 
> You don’t mean what you wrote.  Others might, but you don’t.


Already has...he was the one wetting himself over those expressing Christian beliefs.

Assclowns like this aren't worth the time of day.

...here comes the "racist" tantrum in 3...2...1 *yawn*


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> An interesting point of Texas v Johnson is that Justice Antonin Scalia voted with the 5-4 majority to protect flag burning as symbolic speech.


You continue to miss the point, either intentionally or ignorantly, it's not about right to... it's about character and class.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> You continue to miss the point, either intentionally or ignorantly, it's not about right to... it's about character and class.


Murdering black people shows neither character nor class. Supporting police officers who murder black people shows neither character nor class. Whining about people opposing police officers murdering black people shows neither character nor class.

You are definitely the one missing the point. I am pointing out what is actually happening and why. You are whining about people not doing what you want, which is to let you continue living in a fantasyland in which you think police don’t murder black people, and black people have equal opportunity.  I know it’s inconvenient for you that the police murder black people. I know the reality that the U.S. is permeated with systemic and institutional racism doesn’t line up with your idea of that the U.S. is so great.  Too bad snowflake, cuz people gonna kneel and burn down Wendys regardless of how much you whine.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Murdering black people shows neither character nor class. Supporting police officers who murder black people shows neither character nor class. Whining about people opposing police officers murdering black people shows neither character nor class.
> 
> You are definitely the one missing the point. I am pointing out what is actually happening and why. You are whining about people not doing what you want, which is to let you continue living in a fantasyland in which you think police don’t murder black people, and black people have equal opportunity.  I know it’s inconvenient for you that the police murder black people. I know the reality that the U.S. is permeated with systemic and institutional racism doesn’t line up with your idea of that the U.S. is so great.  Too bad snowflake, cuz people gonna kneel and burn down Wendys regardless of how much you whine.


My dd is 50% Native American EOTL.  I showed her all the things you wrote about her and me.  You can say sorry now and all will be forgiven.  I already forgave you so no worries from me at all.  I'm glad you show some care for others.  Let's also have the same righteous indignation for the mistreatment of all woman, even the Native woman who were treated super bad dude. No politics to blame.  Just the men f up dude!!! Your right, we have lots to clean up in this country and it will only get fixed if the men, yes the men, stand up and lead the right way.  I put this on the men in this country and how they have behaved.  Look at us on this forum.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 14, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> She did not risk anything by kneeling.  She wasn’t going to lose her spot on the team or her salary.  In fact she got a lot of attention for herself and celebrity status for her theatrics.  No one has had a counter argument to my original statement.  What has she actually done with her time, status or money to support real change in our country?  What real effort or programs has she started or initiated?  All she does is make statements about  hating the president.  I do agree, just stop playing the anthem at professional games but require respect shown to our country when playing on a team that is there to represent our country.  If you think this country is so hateful and evil then go to another country  that you think is better.  I see none of these women protesting or making statements about countries that allow beating, stoning, or mutilating women.


"You don't know what you don't know"!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You’re only damned if you’re a racist.


You have anything else in your fruit basket or just "racist" and "more bricks"?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7657


Nothing a sniper couldn't fix... but then you'd call him "racist" and throw more bricks.  It would only have to happen once or twice.  Save a lot of lives, wouldn't it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> A lot more bricks.


Yeah... because violence has worked so well to get the point across from the "cerebral" folks.  Have you considered obeying laws?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

toucan said:


> Even the most patriotic among us agree that non-violent resistance is an appropriate method of fighting injustice.
> 
> Gandhi said that the purpose of non-violent resistance is to provoke a response.  Some members of this Board engage in savage denouncement of kneeling.  This tells me that the Kneelers are winning, because some of our members have been provoked in exactly the manner expected.
> 
> ...


Wrong.
What do the kneelers want? Exactly.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You’ve never lived until you’ve shown some respect for those who’ve been murdered by racist cops. Life has a flavor that racists will never know.


When are you going to give a shit about the other 90% killed by each other?  Is it racist to call out black on black murders?  Ax'ing for a homey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Murdering black people shows neither character nor class. Supporting police officers who murder black people shows neither character nor class. Whining about people opposing police officers murdering black people shows neither character nor class.
> 
> You are definitely the one missing the point. I am pointing out what is actually happening and why. You are whining about people not doing what you want, which is to let you continue living in a fantasyland in which you think police don’t murder black people, and black people have equal opportunity.  I know it’s inconvenient for you that the police murder black people. I know the reality that the U.S. is permeated with systemic and institutional racism doesn’t line up with your idea of that the U.S. is so great.  Too bad snowflake, cuz people gonna kneel and burn down Wendys regardless of how much you whine.


You’re a liar, at least that’s out in the open, comrade.


----------



## met61 (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No. Because people can lawfully kneel wherever they want in the U.S., I can happily live anywhere. You’re the whiny snowflake who can’t handle it, which means you’re the one who needs to move.


"I take responsibility"




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1331796980543172


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You’re a liar, at least that’s out in the open, comrade.


U.S. Fencing Team player.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... because violence has worked so well to get the point across from the "cerebral" folks.


Indeed.  In exchange for just a few bricks and matches, Chauvin and many of his racist cop buddies are now facing murder charges and many others have been fired, many police departments are being defunded, a bunch of racist confederate statues have been torn down, and patriotic athletes all across the U.S. can now take a knee. Even NASCAR and Lady A have gotten into the action. Violence is working great thank you very much.


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 14, 2020)

Protest is good. Criticism of one’s own country is how we’re going to get to a better world. John Lennon said, just give me some truth! The boat has to get rocked. Pick a country. Imagine if the Mexican national team players felt safe enough to non violently protest the racism and inequality of their homeland. We would probably support that. I would personally feel proud of them for doing so, maybe even secretly root for them for one game.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Indeed.  In exchange for just a few bricks and matches, Chauvin and many of his racist cop buddies are now facing murder charges and many others have been fired, many police departments are being defunded, a bunch of racist confederate statues have been torn down, and patriotic athletes all across the U.S. can now take a knee. Even NASCAR and Lady A have gotten into the action. Violence is working great thank you very much.


How many dead, EOTL?

How many died as the result of the violence you praise?


----------



## Zen (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When are you going to give a shit about the other 90% killed by each other?  Is it racist to call out black on black murders?  Ax'ing for a homey.


You and Sheriff Joe miss the point and clearly don't care to even try to.  The protest are against racism and for JUSTICE to be served.  If a black killed another black, or anyone of any color killed a police officer, the killer will be underneath the jail.  The system works for those cases.  

When looking at stats that more police killed whites than blacks, etc, 2 things we need to consider:

1) the white population is more than 5x the black population in the US (from US Census)


2) How many of these murders, if any, resulted in convictions of wrong doing (even with video)?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 14, 2020)

met61 said:


> "I take responsibility"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yipee - we are all saved now!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

Zen said:


> You and Sheriff Joe miss the point and clearly don't care to even try to.  The protest are against racism and for JUSTICE to be served.  If a black killed another black, or anyone of any color killed a police officer, the killer will be underneath the jail.  The system works for those cases.
> 
> When looking at stats that more police killed whites than blacks, etc, 2 things we need to consider:
> 
> ...


Do you think I think cops unjustly killing blacks is ok?


----------



## Zen (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think I think cops unjustly killing blacks is ok?


That's the impression you give...and that racism isn't a real issue.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Indeed.  In exchange for just a few bricks and matches, Chauvin and many of his racist cop buddies are now facing murder charges and many others have been fired, many police departments are being defunded, a bunch of racist confederate statues have been torn down, and patriotic athletes all across the U.S. can now take a knee. Even NASCAR and Lady A have gotten into the action. Violence is working great thank you very much.


And 5 days from no nobody will give a shit and America will go back to realizing what a joke all this face political correctness is.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> U.S. Fencing Team player. View attachment 7668


Makes sense his name is "Race".   Did he remember to apologize for his white privilege of not getting killed because he's not a career criminal?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 14, 2020)

Zen said:


> That's the impression you give...and that racism isn't a real issue.


Racism is a real issue and real, meaningful systemic change is necessary but not the way many are trying to go about it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

Zen said:


> You and Sheriff Joe miss the point and clearly don't care to even try to.  The protest are against racism and for JUSTICE to be served.  If a black killed another black, or anyone of any color killed a police officer, the killer will be underneath the jail.  The system works for those cases.
> 
> When looking at stats that more police killed whites than blacks, etc, 2 things we need to consider:
> 
> ...


No, the protests are not against racism.  Because apparently racism is widespread and been around forever.  No, this is rioting and looting in defense of black criminals.  ALL OF THEM were criminals.  So if you want to make it about racism, maybe try holding yourselves accountable for the crime statistics black people don't want to talk about.  Try asking yourselves WHY you're profiled.  Don't demand COPS be taken off the air, after 30 years, because it depicts too much truth.  And no... the system does not "work for those".  You're telling me that when blacks murder each other 7 times per day, that 50 murders every week are being solved?  No, I don't think so.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

Zen said:


> That's the impression you give...and that racism isn't a real issue.


Racism is a real issue.  Why does it exist?  Because certain people have darker skin?  Really?  All this burning shit down and defending black criminals is doing 1 thing:  Making the situation worse.  We live in a society of rules and laws.  When you disregard them, as well as the authority associated with them, the lion's share of people will stop listening and rightfully so.  There are bad people in every profession... I've seen very few black people demand the criminal behavior stop.  Have you?  Is that what we're going to do now... just let criminals get away when they decide they don't want to go to jail?  All they have to do is fight, punch cops, shoot them with tasers and they become heroes?  Fucking ridiculous.  It's time to stop the bullshit and hold everyone accountable.  Burning down a Wendy's?  How fucking stupid and violent are people allowed to be?


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Racism is a real issue.  Why does it exist?  Because certain people have darker skin?  Really?  All this burning shit down and defending black criminals is doing 1 thing:  Making the situation worse.  We live in a society of rules and laws.  When you disregard them, as well as the authority associated with them, the lion's share of people will stop listening and rightfully so.  There are bad people in every profession... I've seen very few black people demand the criminal behavior stop.  Have you?  Is that what we're going to do now... just let criminals get away when they decide they don't want to go to jail?  All they have to do is fight, punch cops, shoot them with tasers and they become heroes?  Fucking ridiculous.  It's time to stop the bullshit and hold everyone accountable.  Burning down a Wendy's?  How fucking stupid and violent are people allowed to be?


Did you see the video of a white woman lighting the Wendy's fire?  Probably just an antifa provocateur, right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Did you see the video of a white woman lighting the Wendy's fire?  Probably just an antifa provocateur, right?


Didn't see it.  Can you just attach it here, Ebola?  I'd like to see it for myself.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Did you see the video of a white woman lighting the Wendy's fire?  Probably just an antifa provocateur, right?











						Atlanta Wendy's Where Brutal Police Killing Occurred Destroyed by Fire
					

The Wendy's in Atlanta -- where a man who fell asleep in his car and essentially received a death sentence by cops -- has been burned down, during a night of protest and civil disturbance.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

Zen said:


> That's the impression you give...and that racism isn't a real issue.


You are a fucking idiot, that’s the impression you give.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> How many dead, EOTL?
> 
> How many died as the result of the violence you praise?


I’m not praising violence. I’m just telling you why it is happening and also justified. Exactly zero people have been killed by the protestors I support. I believe a total of 5 people have presumably been killed in total after 15 days of massive protests nationwide, and another 5 are maybes. 12,000x more people die of the flu every year. Big deal, right?

How many black people have been murdered by the police? Beaten by police because of their race? Wrongfully charged with crimes? Murdered by non-police because of race? Denied equal employment and housing opportunity? Had genitals photoshopped onto their photos for no reason other than racism?

If you’re so upset about collateral damage, express sympathy for Breonna Taylor’s family and demand that the Louisville police be held accountable. Oppose po po brutality and express support for Chauvin’s prosecutors.  If your only concern however is about broken windows and some minor collateral damage, too bad. If you won’t acknowledge the legitimate reasons for the protests, you’re gonna get more bricks.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Did you see the video of a white woman lighting the Wendy's fire?  Probably just an antifa provocateur, right?


No, saw a criminal, race had nothing to do with it...a distinction you lefties are are unable to make.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Murdering black people shows neither character nor class. Supporting police officers who murder black people shows neither character nor class. Whining about people opposing police officers murdering black people shows neither character nor class.
> 
> You are definitely the one missing the point. I am pointing out what is actually happening and why. You are whining about people not doing what you want, which is to let you continue living in a fantasyland in which you think police don’t murder black people, and black people have equal opportunity.  I know it’s inconvenient for you that the police murder black people. I know the reality that the U.S. is permeated with systemic and institutional racism doesn’t line up with your idea of that the U.S. is so great.  Too bad snowflake, cuz people gonna kneel and burn down Wendys regardless of how much you whine.


Save the drama queen responses for Espola.

Protest all you want outside the National Anthem...disrespecting our flag and country lacks character and class, full stop.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Zen (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a fucking idiot, that’s the impression you give.


Coming from you, that’s a compliment .  I’ll save my energy and let you proceed to thump your chest as King of the anonymous soccer forum, and defender of Trump. Enjoy your virtual kingdom.  Hope it compensates for your real life.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Atlanta Wendy's Where Brutal Police Killing Occurred Destroyed by Fire
> 
> 
> The Wendy's in Atlanta -- where a man who fell asleep in his car and essentially received a death sentence by cops -- has been burned down, during a night of protest and civil disturbance.
> ...


1.  The restaurant is already on fire.
2.  "look at this white girl... wasn't us" as they do nothing to stop her.  Why?  It was already on fire.

You need to do better than that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m not praising violence. I’m just telling you why it is happening and also justified. Exactly zero people have been killed by the protestors I support. I believe a total of 5 people have presumably been killed in total after 15 days of massive protests nationwide, and another 5 are maybes. 12,000x more people die of the flu every year. Big deal, right?
> 
> How many black people have been murdered by the police? Beaten by police because of their race? Wrongfully charged with crimes? Murdered by non-police because of race? Denied equal employment and housing opportunity? Had genitals photoshopped onto their photos for no reason other than racism?
> 
> If you’re so upset about collateral damage, express sympathy for Breonna Taylor’s family and demand that the Louisville police be held accountable. Oppose po po brutality and express support for Chauvin’s prosecutors.  If your only concern however is about broken windows and some minor collateral damage, too bad. If you won’t acknowledge the legitimate reasons for the protests, you’re gonna get more bricks.


1.  The protesters you support?  LMAO!  The brick throwers you've mentioned over and over again?  How they're justified?

2.  More cops have been killed than blacks killed by cops.  Wrongfully charged?  How the fuck do you know who was wrongfully charged?  Black people don't think laws apply to them at all.  A black man can be stopped for an expired tag, have no insurance, his license suspended and warrants for arrest.  What does he say?  "They're out profiling us.  That cop had no reason to stop me."  Then he'll run.  

3.  We've expressed sympathy for the Tayor's.  It's unfortunate her hoodrat boyfriend allowed his drug dealer buddy to use her address.

4.  Denied equal employment?  Are they qualified or is their skin color sufficient?  Housing?  Do they make enough money and have good credit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

Zen said:


> Coming from you, that’s a compliment .  I’ll save my energy and let you proceed to thump your chest as King of the anonymous soccer forum, and defender of Trump. Enjoy your virtual kingdom.  Hope it compensates for your real life.


Thank you.


----------



## JPS (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Indeed.  In exchange for just a few bricks and matches, Chauvin and many of his racist cop buddies are now facing murder charges and many others have been fired, many police departments are being defunded, a bunch of racist confederate statues have been torn down, and patriotic athletes all across the U.S. can now take a knee. Even NASCAR and Lady A have gotten into the action. Violence is working great thank you very much.


You guys are probably being played around by a Russian agent in this board logging in as four different characters: Sheriff Joe, Outlaw, Nonono, Micpapa to create division in this country in an election year. I bet if Someone checks into this, all these 4 users have the same IP address. You guys are wasting your time arguing with this guy (supposedly these 4 characters). Just ignore them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

JPS said:


> You guys are probably being played around by a Russian agent in this board logging in as four different characters: Sheriff Joe, Outlaw, Nonono, Micpapa to create division in this country in an election year. I bet if Someone checks into this, all these 4 users have the same IP address. You guys are wasting your time arguing with this guy (supposedly these 4 characters). Just ignore them.


LMAO!  Stop pretending to be stupid.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 14, 2020)

JPS said:


> You guys are probably being played around by a Russian agent in this board logging in as four different characters: Sheriff Joe, Outlaw, Nonono, Micpapa to create division in this country in an election year. I bet if Someone checks into this, all these 4 users have the same IP address. You guys are wasting your time arguing with this guy (supposedly these 4 characters). Just ignore them.


"Alex, I'll take Spanked Ass for $1000"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

JPS said:


> You guys are probably being played around by a Russian agent in this board logging in as four different characters: Sheriff Joe, Outlaw, Nonono, Micpapa to create division in this country in an election year. I bet if Someone checks into this, all these 4 users have the same IP address. You guys are wasting your time arguing with this guy (supposedly these 4 characters). Just ignore them.


Hey Dummy, do you dream about Russian, didn’t you hear mueller when he said no collusion?
I have been around her for the better part of a decade and Nono has been here longer than me.
Try again.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey Dummy, do you dream about Russian, didn’t you hear mueller when he said no collusion?
> I have been around her for the better part of a decade and Nono has been here longer than me.
> Try again.


I doubt Mary Poppins even knows Rosenstein says he wouldn't have done it at all if he knew more back then.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 14, 2020)

I never said that taking a knee during the NA was "unpatriotic". I said it was "disrespectful". There is a difference. Don't confuse the two. But again, if things are so bad in the US, move elsewhere. 
Snowflake? Hardly. 
And I already said we need more equality in all facets of our lives. But we also need more personal accountability for our own actions. My father-in-law worked three jobs to put a roof over his kid's heads and food on the table. He was Irish. Grew up during The Great Depression. Never blamed anyone else for anything. Fought in WWII. Navy man. 
One of my grandfather's flew 30 missions in a B-17 over Europe. 30. My other grandpa fought all over the South Pacific. It's men like this, and the men and women who have fought The War on Terror that went to avenge those lost on 9/11 that you slap in the face when you take a knee during the NA. Yet here you stand in the greatest country in the world enjoying all your freedom to do as you please.

It's disrespectful, not unpatriotic. I would hardly call it a "savage denouncement".

P.S. Someone explain to me what was gained by burning down the Wendy's. They had nothing to do with what happened. But now we have hard-working Americans without a job. And one less food establishment in that area. If Wendy's decides not to rebuild and all you have left is a burned out building, who will get the blame? Hmmmmm
I guess those employees could go out and loot to get what they need right?

And a little background before you go calling me this or that. I'm 100% Hispanic. Wife is 100% Irish. Registered Democrats all our lives. But the Dems are doing a really good job of pushing us away. There really needs to be common ground on both sides. 
BUT....we are getting really tired of working hard so others can get a free ride. And tired of all the excuses people use for their actions. Get off your ass, get a job, go to school. Do something for yourselves and stop waiting for someone to give you a handout. There is plenty of opportunity  out there. You just have to go put in a little work to find it.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> 1.  The restaurant is already on fire.
> 2.  "look at this white girl... wasn't us" as they do nothing to stop her.  Why?  It was already on fire.
> 
> You need to do better than that.


The dumpster behind the restaurant was on fire. 

Why do you respond without reading?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

JPS said:


> You guys are probably being played around by a Russian agent in this board logging in as four different characters: Sheriff Joe, Outlaw, Nonono, Micpapa to create division in this country in an election year. I bet if Someone checks into this, all these 4 users have the same IP address. You guys are wasting your time arguing with this guy (supposedly these 4 characters). Just ignore them.


True, but I don’t care about them. There’s no helping either Russians or racists. All we can do is let them show to others what you get when you vote for Can’t Hold a Glass of Water or Walk Down a Ramp.


----------



## met61 (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Did you see the video of a white woman lighting the Wendy's fire?  Probably just an antifa provocateur, right?


What does race have to do with it?









						3 BLM terrorists Charged By DOJ With Arson In Minnesota
					

3 BLM  terrorists were charged with conspiracy to commit arson in Minnesota by the Department of Justice. William Barr had said he was making prosecuting domest




					prntly.com


----------



## met61 (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m not praising violence. I’m just telling you why it is happening and also justified. Exactly zero people have been killed by the protestors I support. I believe a total of 5 people have presumably been killed in total after 15 days of massive protests nationwide, and another 5 are maybes. 12,000x more people die of the flu every year. Big deal, right?
> 
> How many black people have been murdered by the police? Beaten by police because of their race? Wrongfully charged with crimes? Murdered by non-police because of race? Denied equal employment and housing opportunity? Had genitals photoshopped onto their photos for no reason other than racism?
> 
> If you’re so upset about collateral damage, express sympathy for Breonna Taylor’s family and demand that the Louisville police be held accountable. Oppose po po brutality and express support for Chauvin’s prosecutors.  If your only concern however is about broken windows and some minor collateral damage, too bad. If you won’t acknowledge the legitimate reasons for the protests, you’re gonna get more bricks.


A few simple differences: I believe ALL black lives matter...you, only CERTAIN black lives matter; I stand proudly for my flag...you, cower in guilt & fragility at bended knee for yours; I love and respect my country...you, hate and shit on yours. Bottom line...you are leftist scum.









						Florida Fish and Wildlife officer shot and killed
					

A Florida Fish and Wildlife officer was killed overnight. ABC3 reports that Officer Julian Keen was shot and killed while




					www.lawofficer.com


----------



## blam (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> An interesting point of Texas v Johnson is that Justice Antonin Scalia voted with the 5-4 majority to protect flag burning as symbolic speech.


Good point! All you right wingers (who squirm at power), your strong leader, Antonin Scalia has spoken. Now fall in line! Stand behind your strong leader and agree with him.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

met61 said:


> A few simple differences: I believe ALL black lives matter...you, only CERTAIN black lives matter; I stand proudly for my flag...you, cower in guilt & fragility at bended knee for yours; I love and respect my country...you, hate and shit on yours. Bottom line...you are leftist scum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you are taking such an interest in black lives. Earlier I forwarded a link to your alter ego that identifies some charities where you can put your money where your mouth is.  

Too bad that racists don’t like it that lefty scum don’t play nice anymore. Asking politely for cops to not to murder black people didn’t work. Kneeling didn’t work. So now you get all of that, plus bricks and matches.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 14, 2020)

blam said:


> Good point! All you right wingers (who squirm at power), your strong leader, Antonin Scalia has spoken. Now fall in line! Stand behind your strong leader and agree with him.


LOL!...says the clown standing behind Crazy Joe as a "strong leader"...get lost dummy.


----------



## met61 (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I am glad you are taking such an interest in black lives. Earlier I forwarded a link to your alter ego that identifies some charities where you can put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Too bad that racists don’t like it that lefty scum don’t play nice anymore. Asking politely for cops to not to murder black people didn’t work. Kneeling didn’t work. So now you get all of that, plus bricks and matches.
> View attachment 7676


yawn...flick!


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> LOL!...says the clown standing behind Crazy Joe as a "strong leader"...get lost dummy.


So strong.


----------



## JPS (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I doubt Mary Poppins even knows Rosenstein says he wouldn't have done it at all if he knew more back then.


Are you guys still up? It must be around 4 AM in Moscow   Probably drinking some nice Vodka


----------



## JPS (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey Dummy, do you dream about Russian, didn’t you hear mueller when he said no collusion?
> I have been around her for the better part of a decade and Nono has been here longer than me.
> Try again.


So you been on this board for a while? It doesn't go with your "tough guy wanna be image" to be in a Soccer message board. You should be in Football or Baseball boards , Soccer is Unamerican according to your master. It's a foreign sport. Go to a Football board to match your FAKE tough guy image.


----------



## blam (Jun 14, 2020)

Your right wing constitution God has spoken:






It is ok to kneel.

this interview was on his opinion on texas v johnson on flag burning.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

blam said:


> Your right wing constitution God has spoken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a gosh darn second. Did you say we can burn it too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

met61 said:


> A few simple differences: I believe ALL black lives matter...you, only CERTAIN black lives matter; I stand proudly for my flag...you, cower in guilt & fragility at bended knee for yours; I love and respect my country...you, hate and shit on yours. Bottom line...you are leftist scum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

JPS said:


> So you been on this board for a while? It doesn't go with your "tough guy wanna be image" to be in a Soccer message board. You should be in Football or Baseball boards , Soccer is Unamerican according to your master. It's a foreign sport. Go to a Football board to match your FAKE tough guy image.


What makes you say I act like a tough guy?
Baron Trump plays soccer numb nuts.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What makes you say I act like a tough guy?
> Baron Trump plays soccer numb nuts.


Melania made sure that was in the renegotiated pre-nup.


----------



## JPS (Jun 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What makes you say I act like a tough guy?
> Baron Trump plays soccer numb nuts.
> [/QUOTE





Sheriff Joe said:


> What makes you say I act like a tough guy?
> Baron Trump plays soccer numb nuts.


Hahaha so you admitted He's your master  Also he looks like a wimpy giraff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

JPS said:


> Hahaha so you admitted He's your master  Also he looks like a wimpy giraff


No
Who looks like a wimpy giraffe?


----------



## happy9 (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I am glad you are taking such an interest in black lives. Earlier I forwarded a link to your alter ego that identifies some charities where you can put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Too bad that racists don’t like it that lefty scum don’t play nice anymore. Asking politely for cops to not to murder black people didn’t work. Kneeling didn’t work. So now you get all of that, plus bricks and matches.
> View attachment 7676


Dude - you are a crack up.  Just wondering if you would even have the balls to leave your keyboard and throw a brick or light a match.  Big bad ass talking smack on a kids soccer forum - talk about privilege (socio economic privilege, not race privilege).  And by the way,  Colin Kaepernick was not a good quarterback and he's an even worse activist - not the brightest tool in the shed.  Pick a better poster child, I can think of at least 10 that are more respected. You are hilarious and quite entertaining.  I'll continue to check in in the hope that there is meaningful futbol conversation.  If there isn't, then you'll do.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jun 14, 2020)

In the end we are all being played by both political parties.  All the politicians are bought and paid for.  Fake outrage from Republicans leaders on kneeling for the flag vs Fake Democrats leaders kneeling in Kente cloths.  This is all a ruse to get the non-elite to fight among each other while they continue to reap more power and money.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I am glad you are taking such an interest in black lives. Earlier I forwarded a link to your alter ego that identifies some charities where you can put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Too bad that racists don’t like it that lefty scum don’t play nice anymore. Asking politely for cops to not to murder black people didn’t work. Kneeling didn’t work. So now you get all of that, plus bricks and matches.
> View attachment 7676


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 14, 2020)

I had been a member of American Outlaws since 2012.  I just cancelled my membership.  I am a veteran and cannot support the decision to allow kneeling during the national anthem.  If you want to protest fine.. wear an armband, fly a flag, wear a shirt, talk to the press, I don't care, but to seek a spotlight during the time reserved for honoring those who died while so you can protest I cannot abide.  NFL, MLS, NWSL, MLB... do whatever your employer allows but while you are representing your country and wearing that flag on your uniform you respect the anthem and the flag.

Fun Fact - Did you know the very first medal of honor won by an African American was given to Army Sgt. William H. Carney during assault on Ft Wagner as shown in the movie Glory.  

On July 18, 1863, the soldiers of Carney's regiment led the charge on Fort Wagner. During the battle, the unit's color guard was shot. Carney, who was just a few feet away, saw the dying man stumble, and he scrambled to catch the falling flag.

Despite suffering several serious gunshot wounds himself, Carney kept the symbol of the Union held high as he crawled up the hill to the walls of Fort Wagner, urging his fellow troops to follow him. He planted the flag in the sand at the base of the fort and held it upright until his near-lifeless body was rescued.

Even then, though, he didn't give it up. Many witnesses said Carney refused to give the flag to his rescuers, holding onto it tighter until, with assistance, he made it to the Union's temporary barracks. 

I wonder how he would view this form of protest.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## met61 (Jun 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


>


Salute!

Unfortunately, the lefties lack the intestinal fortitude to watch it.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> I had been a member of American Outlaws since 2012.  I just cancelled my membership.  I am a veteran and cannot support the decision to allow kneeling during the national anthem.  If you want to protest fine.. wear an armband, fly a flag, wear a shirt, talk to the press, I don't care, but to seek a spotlight during the time reserved for honoring those who died while so you can protest I cannot abide.  NFL, MLS, NWSL, MLB... do whatever your employer allows but while you are representing your country and wearing that flag on your uniform you respect the anthem and the flag.
> 
> Fun Fact - Did you know the very first medal of honor won by an African American was given to Army Sgt. William H. Carney during assault on Ft Wagner as shown in the movie Glory.
> 
> ...


He would probably be really angry that black people are still being murdered because of their race. I bet a brave man like him would most definitely take a knee. I mean the dude died for equality and his country isn’t even close after more than 150 years.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I am glad you are taking such an interest in black lives. Earlier I forwarded a link to your alter ego that identifies some charities where you can put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> Too bad that racists don’t like it that lefty scum don’t play nice anymore. Asking politely for cops to not to murder black people didn’t work. Kneeling didn’t work. So now you get all of that, plus bricks and matches.
> View attachment 7676


Does Kaeperprick have a job yet?   It's been 5 years of throwing button hooks to middle schoolers.  What's the update?  Has anyone lowered their affirmative action bar enough for him to be included?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

JPS said:


> Are you guys still up? It must be around 4 AM in Moscow   Probably drinking some nice Vodka


Silly rabbit!  You know your mom is a scotch gal.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> The dumpster behind the restaurant was on fire.
> 
> Why do you respond without reading?


TMZ?  You and your fucking sources.  What's wrong... no Wikipedia article on it yet?  The inside of the restaurant was on fire.  If your eyes are that bad, stop trying to impress me with your credible sources.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So strong.
> 
> View attachment 7679


I agree.  Nothing near the strength of Bath house Barry!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wait a gosh darn second. Did you say we can burn it too?


Why not?  Your rainbow flag is the perfect garage rag.


----------



## JPS (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Silly rabbit!  You know your mom is a scotch gal.


I love those Russian mamas. Can you send me a pic of yours?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> He would probably be really angry that black people are still being murdered because of their race. I bet a brave man like him would most definitely take a knee. I mean the dude died for equality and his country isn’t even close after more than 150 years.


They're being murdered by their own because of their race.  They're being killed by cops because they're stupid criminals.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

JPS said:


> I love those Russian mamas. Can you send me a pic of yours?


Don't knock Russian brides.  Your mother's love is not unconditional.


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> He would probably be really angry that black people are still being murdered because of their race. I bet a brave man like him would most definitely take a knee. I mean the dude died for equality and his country isn’t even close after more than 150 years.


How is taking a knee brave?  Are you kidding me?  A pampered athlete taking a knee is even remotely comparable? He didn't die for equality.. he died for the the flag as a symbol of the country, what those that came before him did to keep it alive, and what it can be.   wow.. just wow.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## tjinaz (Jun 14, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> View attachment 7684


The flag does represent equality sure but that is not all.  Believe it or not America was much different than the rest of the world at that time.  We were one of the very few republics where a person could be anything they wanted to be not constrained by a class system or monarchy.  That is what I meant hence the "what it can be".  But thank you for the prompt.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 14, 2020)

EOTL said:


> He would probably be really angry that black people are still being murdered because of their race. I bet a brave man like him would most definitely take a knee. I mean the dude died for equality and his country isn’t even close after more than 150 years.


You think America today is not significantly more equal than it was in 1870?  

Holy Crap.  You really, really suck at history.   

Pick up a book about the early klan or the plains Indian wars.  Educate yourself before you spout your nonsense.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 14, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> How is taking a knee brave?  Are you kidding me?  A pampered athlete taking a knee is even remotely comparable? He didn't die for equality.. he died for the the flag as a symbol of the country, what those that came before him did to keep it alive, and what it can be.   wow.. just wow.





Buddhabman said:


> View attachment 7684


Do you know your idiot CornRow Joe said he's running for the senate on Super Thursday?


----------



## JPS (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Don't knock Russian brides.  Your mother's love is not unconditional.


Dude, seriously, you guys have really pretty women there.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> TMZ?  You and your fucking sources.  What's wrong... no Wikipedia article on it yet?  The inside of the restaurant was on fire.  If your eyes are that bad, stop trying to impress me with your credible sources.


There is an arson fire.  There is a video of a person appearing to be committing arson at the scene.  Is this too difficult for you?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 14, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You think America today is not significantly more equal than it was in 1870?
> 
> Holy Crap.  You really, really suck at history.
> 
> Pick up a book about the early klan or the plains Indian wars.  Educate yourself before you spout your nonsense.


It should be enough that they aren’t slaves anymore. They should be happy the Klan and the police aren’t killing them at nearly the same rate as when America used to be great?


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> The flag does represent equality sure but that is not all.  Believe it or not America was much different than the rest of the world at that time.  We were one of the very few republics where a person could be anything they wanted to be not constrained by a class system or monarchy.  That is what I meant hence the "what it can be".  But thank you for the prompt.


For the 18000th time his protest isn't about the flag.  Look up the story of why Colin Kaepernick decided to kneel.  Nate Boyer, Army Ranger suggested he do so. 4 years ago, if people had paid attention, intead of mocking him and making this an unnecessary Culture War,  we would not be here with more dead African Americans at the hands of police.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

If it was my kid. Like someone said, lucky we are  only looking for equality at not revenge.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> For the 18000th time his protest isn't about the flag.  Look up the story of why Colin Kaepernick decided to kneel.  Nate Boyer, Army Ranger suggested he do so. 4 years ago, if people had paid attention, intead of mocking him and making this an unnecessary Culture War,  we would not be here with more dead African Americans at the hands of police.


Serious question. Aren't people who kneel during the playing of the national anthem in fact doing so as a tactic for the express purpose of eliciting outrage? But for the outrage, how would kneeling during the anthem draw attention to anything? If nobody cared that it was being done, would it have been a good tool to choose? I completely agree that the purpose of the protest has nothing to do with the flag or the military or the anthem for many (others have refused to sing the anthem because they find it, and particularly certain parts of the long form of it, to be racist - it may be about the anthem itself among other things to them, which I find to be perfectly reasonable in that case). But the use of the anthem was an intentional tool to offend people and through that response draw attention to the point of the protest. If Nate Boyer says sitting would not be OK, but kneeling is and Kaepernick accepts that view and thus kneels, would sitting then have made the protest about the flag instead of about police brutality and racial injustice? Why am I am dumbass if I think the tactic is disrespectful? Is Boyer a dumbass because he disagreed with sitting?








Might Sgt. Carney disagree with kneeling? Seems to me like Sgt. Carney would have pretty good standing to take a position on this issue. Maybe he would disagree, maybe he wouldn't. But given his effort to keep the flag off the ground, I think there is a good chance it wouldn't be his preferred tactic. People can reject a tactic without rejecting an idea or a message. I can think murdering George Floyd was disgusting, vicious and criminal and still think burning down business in his name is a bad tactic. And if enough people reject a tactic, it doesn't move forward the idea. I believe in a person's right to burn the flag, spit on the flag, desecrate the flag; it is part of what makes America different and better than those other countries around the world that will, today, kill a person and imprison that person's family for doing it. That doesn't mean I don't wish the athletes who are going to kneel in the future would choose a less divisive tactic. And the more who kneel, the less outrageous it will be, the more numb to it people will become, and the more hardened and closed minded some people will be to the real subject of the protest on the basis of the tactic alone. For many, it gives them an excuse to deflect the real point. Racial justice and equality will require a collective effort across many segments of society. My view is that the ball is moved further, faster and in a more sustainable manner with more collective action, more buy in across those many segments and more respect for each other. Is kneeling accomplishing anything productive? Is shaming Drew Brees accomplishing anything productive? What made a difference in the last two weeks was not Kaepernick or Rapinoe or looting or burning buildings or public contrition from celebrities. What made a difference was the revulsion at seeing George Floyd die as he did and the utter indifference to his life on the face of Chauvin. Kaepernick's socks are a distraction, not a message - at least to those people who do not already agree with him, and isn't it those other people whose minds need to open and change in order to effect the desired outcomes? Otherwise, why would protest be necessary?

I doubt that the America of today is the America that Sgt. Carney was fighting to achieve. The America of his day surely wasn't. But the America he hoped for, well, that's different. That's remarkable. That's aspirational. That is something I wish all of us would hope for and treat with respect. I suppose it comes down to whether people see the flag is a symbol of what America has been or is today as an end product or whether they see it as a symbol of a set of ideas that we should continue to work to achieve. I understand that the lived experience of many causes them to feel differently about the flag than I do. It doesn't make them dumbasses in my mind. It just means I see it differently. I am not sure why it should make me a dumbass or a racist in theirs. My view of America doesn't give me license to take its ideals for granted or to be indifferent if other people do not have the opportunity to live under it with the same safety and opportunity that I do. Making that better in the ways that I can is my responsibility and an obligation to my view of what the flag represents. America isn't perfect, but I still love it, would die protecting it and, most importantly, hope for and believe in its future.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> There is an arson fire.  There is a video of a person appearing to be committing arson at the scene.  Is this too difficult for you?


The restaurant is already on fire and some black dude pretends a white woman is trying to set it.  Can you not see how bright it is inside the fucking place while she stands there?  That's not from a dumpster fire outside, moron.

I guess, if he REALLY had a problem with it, he'd turn off his phone and stop her.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It should be enough that they aren’t slaves anymore. They should be happy the Klan and the police aren’t killing them at nearly the same rate as when America used to be great?


How should they feel about the fact that they kill each other 7 times per day; everyday?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> For the 18000th time his protest isn't about the flag.  Look up the story of why Colin Kaepernick decided to kneel.  Nate Boyer, Army Ranger suggested he do so. 4 years ago, if people had paid attention, intead of mocking him and making this an unnecessary Culture War,  we would not be here with more dead African Americans at the hands of police.


Colin decided to kneel because he got benched.  He decided to show his afro so people realized he might be black.  Then he started doing black charity work so people wouldn't call him out on his bullshit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> If it was my kid. Like someone said, lucky we are  only looking for equality at not revenge.


Uh, when you start making idiotic demands, reparations, etc, that is revenge.

I love the sign, though.  Excuse me... "played in the park"?  Are we talking about Tamir Rice?  Is there ANYONE knowledgeable about the case that believes he was just "playing in the park"?  Seriously?


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

I am still not sure why kneeling is so offensive, but police misconduct is tolerated. Obviously people cared about the kneeling as a protest form. It registered for many as bringing long overdue attention to police abuse, excessive force and police violence. To me it seems those aligned with defending the flags honor, really could give a shit about police misconduct. Thats an issue, where defending the honor of a flag or pre-recorded anthem is more essential to some than figuring out ways to increase equality in law and justice.

So I applaud you research on the numerous African American war heroes.  I can't speak for Sgt. Carney, nor can you. But I do know that the newly commissioned 4 Star Air Force Command Staff General has concerns about equality in law and justice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268794618461618177
So I don't have time to touch on everything  you mentioned, but these are the first points .


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Kneeling is even more offensive because it's Kaeperprick, who is a total fraud, and the reason he did it.  For starters, he just played the race card because of his own, failing career.  Second, most Americans don't support criminals that died because they resisted arrest while refusing to put down a knife, reached for a cop's gun, tried to run over a cop, etc.  There is NO accountability from a certain group of criminal sympathizers and that's the part you might be missing.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

Reparations is repayment for land, money, lives contracts stolen and broken. Revenge would be kicking the everliving shit out of all racists.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Reparations is repayment for land, money, lives contracts stolen and broken. Revenge would be kicking the everliving shit out of all racists.


Nobody alive today is a slave owner and you weren't a slave.  There aren't going to be any reparations.  You won't kick the shit out of anybody, either.  Well, you might put a gun to the belly of a pregnant black woman while you rob her, but all the stealing actually kills 2 birds with 1 stone.  There's your reparations and shit kicking.  How about just acknowledging this country is full of successful black people that made it without excuses?

And while you're going after racists, you can start with the black community.  They represent a very large population of offenders.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

You are a bigot troll.  You can go away and fuck off. This is a website about soccer, and you have consistently displayed your bigotry.  KMA clown


----------



## dad4 (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It should be enough that they aren’t slaves anymore. They should be happy the Klan and the police aren’t killing them at nearly the same rate as when America used to be great?


Who said that?  Neither of us believe it.

You did say that “[Sgt. Carney] died for equality and his country isn’t even close after more than 150 years. “.  That statement simply isn’t true.  By the standards _Carney _would have known, the country is amazingly equal.  

If you are going to make a historical comparison, first take the time to learn about the history.  Comparing racism today to racism in 1870 is kind of absurd.   It’s not even apples to oranges.  More like currants to watermelons.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> You are a bigot troll.  You can go away and fuck off. This is a website about soccer, and you have consistently displayed your bigotry.  KMA clown


Another one that lacks accountability in his DNA.  "It's a website about soccer..", yet here you are posting about reparations, kneeling and Kaeperprick.  You still wondering why nobody takes it seriously?


----------



## met61 (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Reparations is repayment for land, money, lives contracts stolen and broken. Revenge would be kicking the everliving shit out of all racists.


Serious question, how would you identify who was a racist? Specifically, what criteria and selection process would you use to identify them?


----------



## met61 (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Who said that?  Neither of us believe it.
> 
> You did say that “[Sgt. Carney] died for equality and his country isn’t even close after more than 150 years. “.  That statement simply isn’t true.  By the standards _Carney _would have known, the country is amazingly equal.
> 
> If you are going to make a historical comparison, first take the time to learn about the history.  Comparing racism today to racism in 1870 is kind of absurd.   It’s not even apples to oranges.  More like currants to watermelons.


...and your mistake is thinking lefties are capable of critical thinking and intellectual honesty. They're a waste of time and cells.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

Ta-Nehisi Coates


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

Oklahoma  can start with paying back. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272309841323851781
Ta-Nehisi Coates says it best.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

Now history, social studies over, back to soccer


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Oklahoma  can start with paying back.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272309841323851781
> Ta-Nehisi Coates says it best.


Wow... 2 square blocks in Tulsa.  Doesn't really compare to everything your folks have burned and destroyed since, does it?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Now history, social studies over, back to soccer


What are you watching after Bundesliga?


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 15, 2020)

Bundesliga has been cool!  Watched games live in several of those stadiums and it is an absolutely amazing atmosphere.  The crowd sound -  overlay is pretty interesting- kinda dulls the surreal nature of a totally empty stadium.  Doesn’t look like level of play and intensity has suffered.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 15, 2020)

Can't wait to see the US SOCCER Team back on the field. I believe this is the thread on soccer! Should be some new faces getting a serious look to make the squad.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> What are you watching after Bundesliga?


I didn't think I would like watching with no fans but I like it. Sound like its a real game so I'm ok with it.


----------



## watfly (Jun 15, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Serious question. Aren't people who kneel during the playing of the national anthem in fact doing so as a tactic for the express purpose of eliciting outrage? But for the outrage, how would kneeling during the anthem draw attention to anything? If nobody cared that it was being done, would it have been a good tool to choose? I completely agree that the purpose of the protest has nothing to do with the flag or the military or the anthem for many (others have refused to sing the anthem because they find it, and particularly certain parts of the long form of it, to be racist - it may be about the anthem itself among other things to them, which I find to be perfectly reasonable in that case). But the use of the anthem was an intentional tool to offend people and through that response draw attention to the point of the protest. If Nate Boyer says sitting would not be OK, but kneeling is and Kaepernick accepts that view and thus kneels, would sitting then have made the protest about the flag instead of about police brutality and racial injustice? Why am I am dumbass if I think the tactic is disrespectful? Is Boyer a dumbass because he disagreed with sitting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be the most articulate post ever written on this forum.  Welcome change to all the name calling and hyperbole.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> What are you watching after Bundesliga?


Premier  League on Wednesday.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Who said that?  Neither of us believe it.
> 
> You did say that “[Sgt. Carney] died for equality and his country isn’t even close after more than 150 years. “.  That statement simply isn’t true.  By the standards _Carney _would have known, the country is amazingly equal.
> 
> If you are going to make a historical comparison, first take the time to learn about the history.  Comparing racism today to racism in 1870 is kind of absurd.   It’s not even apples to oranges.  More like currants to watermelons.


If you think that racism today is not “bad enough” anymore to merit the kind of actions that are being taken to address it, well, too bad.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 15, 2020)

met61 said:


> Serious question, how would you identify who was a racist? Specifically, what criteria and selection process would you use to identify them?


That's what I was thinking.  Is their a court or is it just random guys who can beat the sh*t out of anyone they say are racist?  Pretty much the whites have been found guilty as charged and need to kneel for forgiveness and to show unity?  I'm Scottish and and I have a strong belief in Jesus as well. Saint Peter told Cornelius never to bow or kneel (according to some translations)) to any man because he tried to bow to Peter because Peter was on fire with the Holy Spirit and did some cool miracles and Cornelius thought he was a god or at the very least to be worshiped.  People worshiped many things back then.  Peter set him straight and told him to only bow to Jesus and to get him to only stand.  This is a religious issue for a small few in our country as well.  Plus the military men and woman who died and served the flag.  Deep emotions on each side if you already took a side and make it all about the evil cops.  I'm for a new police officer and better training.  We need help.  Please, anyone, help us on planet earth.  TY


----------



## dad4 (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If you think that racism today is not “bad enough” anymore to merit the kind of actions that are being taken to address it, well, too bad.


I think I was quite clear that I favor independent internal affairs departments, a ban on chokeholds, and mandatory officer cameras that have no off switch.

I do have contempt for people who have time and energy for bricks and matches, but are too lazy to man a phone bank to increase voter registration in Milwaukee.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think I was quite clear that I favor independent internal affairs departments, a ban on chokeholds, and mandatory officer cameras that have no off switch.
> 
> I do have contempt for people who have time and energy for bricks and matches, but are too lazy to man a phone bank to increase voter registration in Milwaukee.


Very well said dad of 4 under 10.  I told so many people that and they tell me to f off, on both sides.  Being in the middle is a tough place to be today. The question is are they the silent majority and who will they vote for?  Many many are watching the behaviors on each side and will make their vote count Nov 8th.  I honestly have no idea who will take the race in Nov.  I just want peace and soccer back


----------



## dad4 (Jun 15, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Very well said dad of 4 under 10.  I told so many people that and they tell me to f off, on both sides.  Being in the middle is a tough place to be today. The question is are they the silent majority and who will they vote for?  Many many are watching the behaviors on each side and will make their vote count Nov 8th.  I honestly have no idea who will take the race in Nov.  I just want peace and soccer back


Soccer may be a while.  Looking forward to the NWSL games when they come on.  My kid will tolerate watching a women’s game with me, but rolls her eyes if the guys are playing.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Serious question. Aren't people who kneel during the playing of the national anthem in fact doing so as a tactic for the express purpose of eliciting outrage? But for the outrage, how would kneeling during the anthem draw attention to anything? If nobody cared that it was being done, would it have been a good tool to choose? I completely agree that the purpose of the protest has nothing to do with the flag or the military or the anthem for many (others have refused to sing the anthem because they find it, and particularly certain parts of the long form of it, to be racist - it may be about the anthem itself among other things to them, which I find to be perfectly reasonable in that case). But the use of the anthem was an intentional tool to offend people and through that response draw attention to the point of the protest. If Nate Boyer says sitting would not be OK, but kneeling is and Kaepernick accepts that view and thus kneels, would sitting then have made the protest about the flag instead of about police brutality and racial injustice? Why am I am dumbass if I think the tactic is disrespectful? Is Boyer a dumbass because he disagreed with sitting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, people are not kneeling for the purpose of eliciting outrage or offending people. Rather, the only offense and outrage are from your end because you are outraged and offended by it. Kaepernick, Rapinoe and friends have said many times they did it to draw attention to a incredibly important issue, not because they want to piss people off. In order to reach your conclusion, you need to expressly disregard what they are telling you, including the Marine who made the recommendation to Kaepernick in the first place.

The truth is you do not believe that opposing racism and police brutality is important enough issue to justify the slight imposition on your sensibilities that maybe a handful of people are “imposing” on you for at most 2 1/2 minutes, although you don’t even need to watch it and you weren’t even there for it to bother you. Seriously, a person kneeling for a flag constitutes such a minimal imposition on your or anyone’s life that it’s a joke when people start freaking out like it’s the end of the world. Really, kneeling during the anthem constitutes no burden at all to you other than the burden you make it. 

And yes, shaming Drew Brees is absolutely worth it. The more people like him who are “shamed” into keeping their opposition to civil rights to themselves, the fewer will do so in the future. That said, claiming Brees apologized because he was shamed significantly misrepresents what happened. He went public with his poorly-considered opinion and, in response, a number of his teammates offered their opinion, and did so very civilly. Drew issued his apology not because he was hammered on Twitter by the horde, but because he was educated by more thoughtful and civil teammates. So, when you claim that Brees was “shamed” into issuing an apology, it does a huge disservice to those who did anything but shame him into changing his feeling. It minimizes the civility of those who expressed an opinion that you just don’t want to hear. It allows to continue the false narrative that those “on the other side” aren’t civil, although 99.9% of them are. I know it’s a great excuse to ignore what they’re doing (and how) because someone else threw a brick through a window or burned down a Wendy’s, but it’s still just an excuse to avoid confronting what millions of people are saying in exactly the manner you claim they should. 

It also does Brees himself a huge disservice by ignoring the admirable fact that he actually did change his mind. Claiming he was “shamed” is the only way for bigots to rationalize their disappointment that someone they believed to be on “their side” actually learned something that isn’t what they want to hear. It’s the same reasoning that people use to claim Biden was buddies with “Klan leader” Robert Byrd. They aren’t offended Byrd was a horrible bigot, they are using it to claim Biden is a hypocrite although at the time of the photo Bird had made huge strides to evolve and turn away from his previously hateful positions.  And, although Byrd remained deeply flawed until the day he died, it ignores the very admirable quality in Biden that he continued to work with flawed people who were at least learning, and that he was also evolving as he became more educated. They ignore all of that because they are more interested in misrepresenting everything about the photograph so that they can make themselves feel better by rationalizing that maybe liberals are just as hateful as them, so it’s therefore ok to photoshop genitals onto Michelle Obama and make watermelon cracks while simultaneously claiming they aren’t racists.

If you were sincere in claiming you want America to be a better place, stop telling people to STFU or ignoring them when they civilly highlight issues that hold equal rights back, whether its Kaepernick and Rapinoe kneeling or New Orleans Saints expressing their opinions. 

Maybe someday you will learn that what you want - - no kneeling or “bothering” you about the issue of racism that isn’t important to you - is never going to happen.  Rather, your constant whining about it and refusal to accept the legitimacy of their cause only leads to more bricks. And, because I and others are done being polite, when they photoshop genitals onto Michelle Obama for no reason other than to be a**hole racists, they get bricks. And but for the fact that Brees apologized, they’d also get photoshopped photos of his vagina, just like all the the whiny p**sies who can’t handle kneeling.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think I was quite clear that I favor independent internal affairs departments, a ban on chokeholds, and mandatory officer cameras that have no off switch.
> 
> I do have contempt for people who have time and energy for bricks and matches, but are too lazy to man a phone bank to increase voter registration in Milwaukee.


I don’t think they are too lazy.  I think people are sick and tired of being sick and tired.  There are just as many issues with voting rights as there are with bad cops.  Have you seen the long lines at the polls in minority areas of Georgia vs. white areas?  Why do we still have the electoral college which negates minority votes?  Why do you think people want to continue participating in a rigged voting system?  I’m sure more people would get excited about voting if the system was fair.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Very well said dad of 4 under 10.  I told so many people that and they tell me to f off, on both sides.  Being in the middle is a tough place to be today. The question is are they the silent majority and who will they vote for?  Many many are watching the behaviors on each side and will make their vote count Nov 8th.  I honestly have no idea who will take the race in Nov.  I just want peace and soccer back


Somebody feels desperately left out of the debate. 

It’s Nov. 3rd by the way.


----------



## blam (Jun 15, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> That's what I was thinking. Is their a court or is it just random guys who can beat the sh*t out of anyone they say are racist?


A true right winger is either a racist or a nationalist. 

Our political spectrum has Fascism on the right and Communism on the left.  WWII was fought over this with the Axis on the side of the Fascists (Germany/Italy/Japan) vs the Communist (Russia USA, UK,  China -- with the latter 3 more or less dragged into the war to help the Communists).

On the right wing, the idea is class cooperation among the different social class, however class antagonism against the people of other races or nationality.  This idea is well written and shown by Hitler. Class cooperation among the Germans. Poor Germans work hand in hand with rich Germans for the good of the nation against the common enemy. The enemy of Nazi Germany were the Jews and Communism. Hitler really hated Communism believing that communism with its dead weight on democracy is a conspiracy by the Jews to give power to the inferior masses thus undermining the "aristocratic principle of nature" which is so necessary for any society to survive. This pretty much makes every true right winger a racist or nationalist.

It is hard to find a TRUE left winger who is racist. The reason is left wingers (the true communists), believes that class antagonism is between the poor vs rich. If you recall, Marx had even said "workers of the world unite". As Marx illustrated in the book Capital, Capitalism is the best form of system to generate wealth. Capitalism is also the best form to generate technological progress. But as time goes on, the working class will be squeezed further and further by this system eventually leading to the demise of the working class by the capitalists. The system requires this exploitation to progress. Exploitation of the working class is a feature of the Capitalistic system.

In US politics there are many marriages of convenience. Not all Democrats are left wingers. Right wingers do not mix. A right wing Muslim does not buddy up with a right wing Christian. So the right wing Muslim finds himself in the Democrat party. This is just an example in case the right winger thinks all Democrats are left wing. In fact, Democrats in general(like Obama) are middle of the right, not left wing.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Kneeling is even more offensive because it's Kaeperprick, who is a total fraud, and the reason he did it.  For starters, he just played the race card because of his own, failing career.  Second, most Americans don't support criminals that died because they resisted arrest while refusing to put down a knife, reached for a cop's gun, tried to run over a cop, etc.  There is NO accountability from a certain group of criminal sympathizers and that's the part you might be missing.


Didn't you see the statement by the Seahawks coach explaining why the didn't hire him in 2017 after a tryout?  They thought he was too good to be a backup behind Russel Wilson, and assumed he would get hired by some other team


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Who said that?  Neither of us believe it.
> 
> You did say that “[Sgt. Carney] died for equality and his country isn’t even close after more than 150 years. “.  That statement simply isn’t true.  By the standards _Carney _would have known, the country is amazingly equal.
> 
> If you are going to make a historical comparison, first take the time to learn about the history.  Comparing racism today to racism in 1870 is kind of absurd.   It’s not even apples to oranges.  More like currants to watermelons.


For example - black people who are descendants of slaves can now vote and even run for office.  In some places in the south black mayors who are descendants of slaves have hired city workers (policemen even) who are descendants of slave owners.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

met61 said:


> ...and your mistake is thinking lefties are capable of critical thinking and intellectual honesty. They're a waste of time and cells.


Thank you for honestly displaying the depth of your thinking.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Somebody feels desperately left out of the debate.
> 
> It’s Nov. 3rd by the way.


You know what, I had my dates mixed up. 

What is celebrated on November 8th?
NATIONAL CAPPUCCINO DAY. National Cappuccino Day on *November 8th* whips up a frothy, hot cup of cappuccino. It's a perfect drink on a frosty morning, meeting with friends or just to enjoy a creamy cuppa. ... In 1945 Achille Gaggia invented the modern espresso machine which further popularized the cappuccino


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 15, 2020)

blam said:


> A true right winger is either a racist or a nationalist.
> 
> Our political spectrum has Fascism on the right and Communism on the left.  WWII was fought over this with the Axis on the side of the Fascists (Germany/Italy/Japan) vs the Communist (Russia USA, UK,  China -- with the latter 3 more or less dragged into the war to help the Communists).
> 
> ...


Deep stuff and thanks for sharing.  I told my wife I'm learning so much on here and I like reading whats going on.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Didn't you see the statement by the Seahawks coach explaining why the didn't hire him in 2017 after a tryout?  They thought he was too good to be a backup behind Russel Wilson, and assumed he would get hired by some other team


He's been offered backup jobs.  He didn't want them.  He thinks he's too good for them.  So, for the last 5 years, he's been throwing out routes to middle schoolers and waiting for that big opportunity.  LMAO!


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

blam said:


> A true right winger is either a racist or a nationalist.
> 
> Our political spectrum has Fascism on the right and Communism on the left.  WWII was fought over this with the Axis on the side of the Fascists (Germany/Italy/Japan) vs the Communist (Russia USA, UK,  China -- with the latter 3 more or less dragged into the war to help the Communists).
> 
> ...


Because of the aftermath of the brutal realities of a civil war, what was practiced in the Soviet Union, especially under Stalin, was more like fascism with communism used as a substitute religion that everyone professed to practice but almost everyone looked to evade.  Those on top got wealthy (or the Soviet Union equivalent by the use of luxuries that were in name property of the People), those on bottom starved, those who complained were enslaved in the Gulags.


----------



## Soccermaverick (Jun 15, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> I’d rather the US not have a soccer team than have a soccer team that won’t stand for the National Anthem.


Some people in this forum would make really good Nazis.  Stand, sit, kneel as long as your don’t interrupt who cares... oh some people say “under allah” during the pledge of allegiance ....does that piss you off too?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He's been offered backup jobs.  He didn't want them.  He thinks he's too good for them.  So, for the last 5 years, he's been throwing out routes to middle schoolers and waiting for that big opportunity.  LMAO!











						Did Colin Kaepernick really turn down offers to play football? If so, why isn't this publicized?
					

Answer (1 of 10): Everyone here is saying no he didn’t. However Kaepernick OPTED OUT of his 49ers deal. He was not released, he left. He was due 14.5 million.Kaepernick to opt out of contract, source says He has not had an official offer since then however he seems to have sabotaged a couple poss...




					www.quora.com


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

Soccermaverick said:


> Some people in this forum would make really good Nazis.  Stand, sit, kneel as long as your don’t interrupt who cares... oh some people say “under allah” during the pledge of allegiance ....does that piss you off too?


Some people just stay silent for that second.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I don’t think they are too lazy.  I think people are sick and tired of being sick and tired.  There are just as many issues with voting rights as there are with bad cops.  Have you seen the long lines at the polls in minority areas of Georgia vs. white areas?  Why do we still have the electoral college which negates minority votes?  Why do you think people want to continue participating in a rigged voting system?  I’m sure more people would get excited about voting if the system was fair.


Be part of the solution instead the problem?  How about join the police academy, become an active officer, and see the community folks daily? SEE WHAT change you can make assisting others...Get working folks, stop walking the streets....


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Be part of the solution instead the problem?  How about join the police academy, become an active officer, and see the community folks daily? SEE WHAT change you can make assisting others...Get working folks, stop walking the streets....


Participating in unrest, including throwing bricks through windows and burning down liquor stores and fast food restaurants, is part of the solution even if you are unwilling to see it that way. Many minorities join the police academy, become active officers and see the community folks daily. They engage in civil discussion every single day. And guess what?  Black people continue to be murdered and beaten by police officers and discriminated against by society. People keep posting doctored photos of Michelle Obama and making watermelon cracks because they think it’s funny. 

Change may be happening at the slow crawl that you think is appropriate,  and the kind of overtly racist commentary you see here might be ok with you, but too bad. The pace at which you want society to change isn’t good enough for those who are actually getting screwed by it. So you get to watch a Wendy’s burn and some Wal-Marts get looted 2000 miles away in places that are much worse for black people than where you live and in ways that you don’t want to spend your time trying to comprehend.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Be part of the solution instead the problem?  How about join the police academy, become an active officer, and see the community folks daily? SEE WHAT change you can make assisting others...Get working folks, stop walking the streets....


Gosh, I really wish people would just do what I want, at the pace I want it to be done. I really think black people just need to accept and put up with what society provides them. And if they aren’t happy with being systemically mistreated, they should quit their jobs and everything they really want to do but can’t based on racism, and become police officers.  Or landlords if their main form of discrimination that concerns them relates to housing discrimination instead of beaten by by cops. Or just buy the companies that discriminate against blacks if they’re most worried about employment discrimination. Or all at the same time if they really want to make sure they aren’t discriminated against at all. What’s the hurry anyway?

Why are you telling black people they need to be police officers if they want to avoid being murdered or discriminated against based on their skin color? Why can’t they work in the profession they want without having to run the risk of being beaten to death by the police or excluded from the job based on race? Why aren’t you asking racist cops and the agencies that employ them to make the changes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Soccer may be a while.  Looking forward to the NWSL games when they come on.  My kid will tolerate watching a women’s game with me, but rolls her eyes if the guys are playing.


Funny, my daughter hates watching the women.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny, my daughter hates watching the women.


Maybe because you are raising her with that mindset?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No, people are not kneeling for the purpose of eliciting outrage or offending people. Rather, the only offense and outrage are from your end because you are outraged and offended by it. Kaepernick, Rapinoe and friends have said many times they did it to draw attention to a incredibly important issue, not because they want to piss people off. In order to reach your conclusion, you need to expressly disregard what they are telling you, including the Marine who made the recommendation to Kaepernick in the first place.
> 
> The truth is you do not believe that opposing racism and police brutality is important enough issue to justify the slight imposition on your sensibilities that maybe a handful of people are “imposing” on you for at most 2 1/2 minutes, although you don’t even need to watch it and you weren’t even there for it to bother you. Seriously, a person kneeling for a flag constitutes such a minimal imposition on your or anyone’s life that it’s a joke when people start freaking out like it’s the end of the world. Really, kneeling during the anthem constitutes no burden at all to you other than the burden you make it.
> 
> ...


It’s a free country and Drew Brees cowering might quite the mob but it will not change anyone’s mind, quite the opposite in fact.
You think beating someone into submission is a good approach?
It is the leftist way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Maybe because you are raising her with that mindset?


Maybe not, I watch the USMNT and not much of the men.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

blam said:


> A true right winger is either a racist or a nationalist.
> 
> Our political spectrum has Fascism on the right and Communism on the left.  WWII was fought over this with the Axis on the side of the Fascists (Germany/Italy/Japan) vs the Communist (Russia USA, UK,  China -- with the latter 3 more or less dragged into the war to help the Communists).
> 
> ...


What would you call Mitt Romney, John McCain and Jeff Flake?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Did Colin Kaepernick really turn down offers to play football? If so, why isn't this publicized?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 10): Everyone here is saying no he didn’t. However Kaepernick OPTED OUT of his 49ers deal. He was not released, he left. He was due 14.5 million.Kaepernick to opt out of contract, source says He has not had an official offer since then however he seems to have sabotaged a couple poss...
> ...


Because it ain’t true.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Did Colin Kaepernick really turn down offers to play football? If so, why isn't this publicized?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 10): Everyone here is saying no he didn’t. However Kaepernick OPTED OUT of his 49ers deal. He was not released, he left. He was due 14.5 million.Kaepernick to opt out of contract, source says He has not had an official offer since then however he seems to have sabotaged a couple poss...
> ...











						John Elway blames Colin Kaepernick for no job: 'had his chance to be here,' omits key fact
					

The Broncos GM says the estranged quarterback could have taken a gig in Denver




					www.cbssports.com
				












						Ray Lewis: Ravens were ready to sign Colin Kaepernick until 'racist gesture' by girlfriend
					

"It never happens because that picture comes up the next day."




					www.baltimoresun.com
				












						Report: Colin Kaepernick Wanted at Least $20 Million to Play in AAF
					

The  Alliance of American Football  reached out to Colin Kaepernick about  the quarterback  suiting up for one of its teams, but  the f  ormer San Francisco 49ers star    was seeking ...




					bleacherreport.com
				






			https://www.thenewstribune.com/sports/nfl/seattle-seahawks/seahawks-insider-blog/article154162614.html
		










						Kaepernick officially opts out of 49ers' contract to become free agent
					

INDIANAPOLIS – Quarterback Colin Kaepernick officially opted out of his contract to make him an unrestricted free agent, the club announced Friday afternoon. The 49ers have no quarterbacks under contract for the 2017 season. Kaepernick was scheduled to make $14.9 million in salary and bonuses...




					www.nbcsports.com
				




Dumbass opted out of his deal because he thought other teams REALLY wanted him.  I guess not.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Participating in unrest, including throwing bricks through windows and burning down liquor stores and fast food restaurants, is part of the solution even if you are unwilling to see it that way. Many minorities join the police academy, become active officers and see the community folks daily. They engage in civil discussion every single day. And guess what?  Black people continue to be murdered and beaten by police officers and discriminated against by society. People keep posting doctored photos of Michelle Obama and making watermelon cracks because they think it’s funny.
> 
> Change may be happening at the slow crawl that you think is appropriate,  and the kind of overtly racist commentary you see here might be ok with you, but too bad. The pace at which you want society to change isn’t good enough for those who are actually getting screwed by it. So you get to watch a Wendy’s burn and some Wal-Marts get looted 2000 miles away in places that are much worse for black people than where you live and in ways that you don’t want to spend your time trying to comprehend.


The simple solution doesn't involve property damage.  Don't be a criminal and, if you ARE a piece of shit, go to jail like a man.  Problem solved.  Do you think some just aren't smart enough to follow the rules?  Most certainly are.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> John Elway blames Colin Kaepernick for no job: 'had his chance to be here,' omits key fact
> 
> 
> The Broncos GM says the estranged quarterback could have taken a gig in Denver
> ...


Didn't you recently post that he was offered jobs?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Didn't you recently post that he was offered jobs?


Yeah... about 3 minutes ago... again.  Lots of examples.  What part confused you?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... about 3 minutes ago... again.  Lots of examples.  What part confused you?


"...he thought other teams REALLY wanted him. I guess not."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> "...he thought other teams REALLY wanted him. I guess not."


They probably did want him... but he doesn't want to work.  They all knew he didn't want to work.  He wants to get paid like Brady but plays like Brandy.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They probably did want him... but he doesn't want to work.  They all knew he didn't want to work.  He wants to get paid like Brady but plays like Brandy.


Thank you for honestly displaying the depths of your thought.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Thank you for honestly displaying the depths of your thought.


You're welcome.  You need me to educate you on Kaeperfuck a third time?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Gosh, I really wish people would just do what I want, at the pace I want it to be done. I really think black people just need to accept and put up with what society provides them. And if they aren’t happy with being systemically mistreated, they should quit their jobs and everything they really want to do but can’t based on racism, and become police officers.  Or landlords if their main form of discrimination that concerns them relates to housing discrimination instead of beaten by by cops. Or just buy the companies that discriminate against blacks if they’re most worried about employment discrimination. Or all at the same time if they really want to make sure they aren’t discriminated against at all. What’s the hurry anyway?
> 
> Why are you telling black people they need to be police officers if they want to avoid being murdered or discriminated against based on their skin color? Why can’t they work in the profession they want without having to run the risk of being beaten to death by the police or excluded from the job based on race? Why aren’t you asking racist cops and the agencies that employ them to make the changes?


Oh Darn!  Another pillar of community lost to those mean police men.  How ever will his victims grieve the loss?


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Be part of the solution instead the problem?  How about join the police academy, become an active officer, and see the community folks daily? SEE WHAT change you can make assisting others...Get working folks, stop walking the streets....


Actually my brother joined LAPD after serving MSG duty in the Marines.  He has no power because the system is corrupt.  I have also done extensive work regarding law enforcement.  You don’t know me!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Actually my brother joined LAPD after serving MSG duty in the Marines.  He has no power because the system is corrupt.  I have also done extensive work regarding law enforcement.  You don’t know me!


What do you mean by "he has no power"?


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh Darn!  Another pillar of community lost to those mean police men.  How ever will his victims grieve the loss?
> 
> View attachment 7694


Smear the dead. You are a quality individual. Notice, he hasn't  had an issue in 7 years. No one said he was an angel, but not deserving a extrajudicial death warrant.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The simple solution doesn't involve property damage.  Don't be a criminal and, if you ARE a piece of shit, go to jail like a man.  Problem solved.  Do you think some just aren't smart enough to follow the rules?  Most certainly are.


I agree. Stop discriminating against - including murdering - black people. As soon as racist cops and the agencies that employ them start following the rules, stop engaging in criminal behavior, and are held accountable every time they do break the law, you can stop worrying about broken windows. Problem solved.


----------



## blam (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Because of the aftermath of the brutal realities of a civil war, what was practiced in the Soviet Union, especially under Stalin, was more like fascism with communism used as a substitute religion that everyone professed to practice but almost everyone looked to evade


Reminds me Orwell's Animal Farm. 

Marx had wanted the first revolution to happen in Germany as Germany was more ready for socialism. The original theory is that a society would transition from:

 agrarian -> industrialization -> capitalism -> socialism -> communism

The USSR jumped from agrarian straight into socialism bypassing the natural order, then used socialism to attempt to industrialize and create wealth.  Countries that took this transition naturally have had more successes.


----------



## blam (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you call Mitt Romney, John McCain and Jeff Flake?


RINO?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Smear the dead. You are a quality individual. Notice, he hasn't  had an issue in 7 years. No one said he was an angel, but not deserving a extrajudicial death warrant.


Well, he had a few issues the other night, didn't he?  Had he gone to jail like a real man, he'd have been home in time for breakfast.  That's what they do with pieces of shit that drink and drive.  If you're stupid enough to swing on a cop, and shoot at him with a taser, good luck.  The good news is he won't be out victimizing anyone anymore.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

Republicans  Trumpers are Repugnantkkkans


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What do you mean by "he has no power"?


I mean the police culture is fucked up and he is powerless to effect change.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I agree. Stop discriminating against - including murdering - black people. As soon as racist cops and the agencies that employ them start following the rules, stop engaging in criminal behavior, and are held accountable every time they do break the law, you can stop worrying about broken windows. Problem solved.


Are black people immune from being held accountable for their crimes?  And who are you talking to... other black people that murder each other 10 times more than cops murder stupid criminals?  By the way, black cops take care of stupid criminals, too.  Nobody else has this problem, do they?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I mean the police culture is fucked up and he is powerless to effect change.


Fucked up how?  Give me some examples.  What about the culture needs to be changed?  I already know they only pal around with each other, etc.  This bullshit about sympathizing with career criminals contributes to the reasons why.  Cops are supposed to just put up with a bunch of bullshit, like being punched and shot at, but they're not allowed to be human.  

What else?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Republicans  Trumpers are Repugnantkkkans


Good comeback.  When you can't defend the black, violent criminal with a straight face, yell "Trump" and hope for the best.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

If you were paying attention I was commenting on what you call Romney, McCain, Flake - Republicans.
Current Trumpers - Trumpanzees/Repugnantkkkans


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

What a troll.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Fucked up how?  Give me some examples.  What about the culture needs to be changed?  I already know they only pal around with each other, etc.  This bullshit about sympathizing with career criminals contributes to the reasons why.  Cops are supposed to just put up with a bunch of bullshit, like being punched and shot at, but they're not allowed to be human.
> 
> What else?


According to him, he constantly encountered road blocks while recruiting black candidates to LAPD that he didn’t experience working with the white candidates that he recruited.

On example of a bad culture is the persistent unnecessary use of deadly force.  Cops scared to take an ass whopping?  Another would be the disproportionate numbers of blacks in the prison system which starts with over policing black neighborhoods.

cops don’t have to put up with anything.  However, their actions should be reasonable under the circumstances.  Murdering someone because you’re scared is not reasonable.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Are black people immune from being held accountable for their crimes?  And who are you talking to... other black people that murder each other 10 times more than cops murder stupid criminals?  By the way, black cops take care of stupid criminals, too.  Nobody else has this problem, do they?


 This whole comment of yours is just straight racist bigotry.  But if thats your take. 
Seems like many whites were immune from being held accountable for their crimes, many still are; Gen Flynn, Roger Stone. What about white on white crime, scary as hell to me.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272480628521525250


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> This whole comment of yours is just straight racist bigotry.  But if thats your take.
> Seems like many whites were immune from being held accountable for their crimes, many still are; Gen Flynn, Roger Stone. What about white on white crime, scary as hell to me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272480628521525250


Has anyone told you it's 2020?  Stop throwing "racism" around as an excuse.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> What a troll.View attachment 7696


And your President for another 4 years.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Has anyone told you it's 2020?  Stop throwing "racism" around as an excuse.


400 years and the term still rings true. Really apt in your case.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> According to him, he constantly encountered road blocks while recruiting black candidates to LAPD that he didn’t experience working with the white candidates that he recruited.
> 
> On example of a bad culture is the persistent unnecessary use of deadly force.  Cops scared to take an ass whopping?  Another would be the disproportionate numbers of blacks in the prison system which starts with over policing black neighborhoods.
> 
> cops don’t have to put up with anything.  However, their actions should be reasonable under the circumstances.  Murdering someone because you’re scared is not reasonable.


How do you recruit candidates?  Don't you just pull from the academy?  Why should cops have to take an ass whipping?  They aren't paid enough for that.  And what makes you think black communities want cops in them?  Do they?  Or do they resent black cops?  Are you telling me you really believe there's a disproportionate amount of blacks in prison?  Because if you look at the FBI crime statistics, it's not disproportionate at all.  

I agree their actions should be reasonable and they should be held to a higher standard, but tell me when we're going to see a protest, from black people, renouncing their own black on black murders or (God forbid) support a cop of ANY color.  And yes, if your life is in danger, you absolutely have a right to murder someone being aggressive towards you.


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And your President for another 4 years.


Doubt that unless Russia and Repugnantkkkans cheat again.  If Dem registered voters and votes stay at 2012 levels,he is going to jail in Feb 2021. So far its at 2008 levels in many states which is worse for Trumpanzees.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> 400 years and the term still rings true. Really apt in your case.


No, the pity party still rings true.  Rather than compete and stop making excuses, some have chosen to be perpetual victims because it's easier to point the finger at everyone else and hold your hand out.  Really appears to be true in your case.  Anybody that sits around making excuses for violent criminals has problems that nobody else can fix.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Doubt that unless Russia and Repugnantkkkans cheat again.  If Dem registered voters and votes stay at 2012 levels,he is going to jail in Feb 2021. So far its at 2008 levels in many states which is worse for Trumpanzees.


The libtard media is worse than anything the Russians were proven to have NOT done.  Hope you're working on ways to keep CornRow Joe locked in his basement.  I don't think black criminals will keep getting themselves shot for 5 more months.  Then again... they don't seem to learn from their predecessors.  Everyone else has...


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How do you recruit candidates?  Don't you just pull from the academy?  Why should cops have to take an ass whipping?  They aren't paid enough for that.  And what makes you think black communities want cops in them?  Do they?  Or do they resent black cops?  Are you telling me you really believe there's a disproportionate amount of blacks in prison?  Because if you look at the FBI crime statistics, it's not disproportionate at all.
> 
> I agree their actions should be reasonable and they should be held to a higher standard, but tell me when we're going to see a protest, from black people, renouncing their own black on black murders or (God forbid) support a cop of ANY color.  And yes, if your life is in danger, you absolutely have a right to murder someone being aggressive towards you.


My brother focused on Military recruitment.  He would go to all military bases in Socal primarily and others throughout the US.  He would recruit separating military personnel for the LAPD academy.

Cops don’t necessary have to take an ass whopping but should understand that it may be part of the job.  Deadly force should be reasonable.  However, I’ve heard rumors that the standard for deadly force should be necessary as opposed to reasonable.  It’s not necessary to kill someone because they whopped you and your partner and ran away.

We don’t hate cops.  We want community police that live in our community, understands the culture, and cares about the community.  It’s not that the black community hates black cops.  Rather, it seems that police departments tend to favor blacks that are boot licking uncle Tom’s.  In order to prosper in most police departments as a black person, you have to assimilate and sellout the black community.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> My brother focused on Military recruitment.  He would go to all military bases in Socal primarily and others throughout the US.  He would recruit separating military personnel for the LAPD academy.
> 
> Cops don’t necessary have to take an ass whopping but should understand that it may be part of the job.  Deadly force should be reasonable.  However, I’ve heard rumors that the standard for deadly force should be necessary as opposed to reasonable.  It’s not necessary to kill someone because they whopped you and your partner and ran away.
> 
> We don’t hate cops.  We want community police that live in our community, understands the culture, and cares about the community.  It’s not that the black community hates black cops.  Rather, it seems that police departments tend to favor blacks that are boot licking uncle Tom’s.  In order to prosper in most police departments as a black person, you have to assimilate and sellout the black community.


Understands the culture?  What does that mean?  Calling people "boot lickers" and "Uncle Toms"?  You just completely contradicted yourself.  And that's part of the problem with the black community.  If you respect rules and laws, you're a boot licker.  If you're black, you're an Uncle Tom because you aren't supposed to respect cops.  Do you not see that?  You don't get to have it both ways.  Either you endorse the concept of law enforcement or you don't.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Understands the culture?  What does that mean?  Calling people "boot lickers" and "Uncle Toms"?  You just completely contradicted yourself.  And that's part of the problem with the black community.  If you respect rules and laws, you're a boot licker.  If you're black, you're an Uncle Tom because you aren't supposed to respect cops.  Do you not see that?  You don't get to have it both ways.  Either you endorse the concept of law enforcement or you don't.


I guess the problem with you is that you like to misconstrue things to align with your sick ass views.  I respect people not titles.  Fuck the police, they are supposed to work for the taxpayers.  
If my community had cops that were part of the community, we would respect each other.  We would see each other at church, the grocery store, and soccer practice.  But no, this would make too much sense.
Instead, lets put a redneck from Texas and a Uncle Tom that hates their blackness in the black community...Amazing!


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 15, 2020)

Outlaw - dried kidney beans still rattling around in your skull- that’s apparent.  What’s also apparent is your bigotry and ignorance. What a silly fool you are.  But, despite that, you have again succeed in completely obliterated the point of a youth soccer forum.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Outlaw - dried kidney beans still rattling around in your skull- that’s apparent.  What’s also apparent is your bigotry and ignorance. What a silly fool you are.  But, despite that, you have again succeed in completely obliterated the point of a youth soccer forum.


I  know... I'm the only one talking about other things.  I guess you're another libtard, criminal apologist, right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I guess the problem with you is that you like to misconstrue things to align with your sick ass views.  I respect people not titles.  Fuck the police, they are supposed to work for the taxpayers.
> If my community had cops that were part of the community, we would respect each other.  We would see each other at church, the grocery store, and soccer practice.  But no, this would make too much sense.
> Instead, lets put a redneck from Texas and a Uncle Tom that hates their blackness in the black community...Amazing!


I just asked you a question.  Do you not see the contradiction?  And no, not "fuck the police", fuck stupid criminals that aren't capable of following basic fucking rules.  Again, NOBODY else seems to have this problem, do they?  But you ahead and blame the cops that were trying to respectfully do their jobs when the drunken moron, who was a violent criminal, determined the outcome.  NO personal accountability.  None.  

YOU might see them at church and soccer, but the violent criminals will see them when their stupid, drunken asses are passed out in a fucking Wendy's drive thru.  Maybe they hate the community because the community continues to use uneducated terms like "uncle tom" and "boot licker".


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I just asked you a question.  Do you not see the contradiction?  And no, not "fuck the police", fuck stupid criminals that aren't capable of following basic fucking rules.  Again, NOBODY else seems to have this problem, do they?  But you ahead and blame the cops that were trying to respectfully do their jobs when the drunken moron, who was a violent criminal, determined the outcome.  NO personal accountability.  None.
> 
> YOU might see them at church and soccer, but the violent criminals will see them when their stupid, drunken asses are passed out in a fucking Wendy's drive thru.  Maybe they hate the community because the community continues to use uneducated terms like "uncle tom" and "boot licker".


What contradiction?  Nobody should be murdered for being drunk in public.  He deserved to go to jail not be murdered.

I’m very well educated and use those words when appropriate.  Are you suggesting boot licking uncle tom’s don’t exist?


----------



## Overlap (Jun 15, 2020)

timbuck said:


> I’m thinking that that national anthem at sporting events will be a thing of the past.


I'm thinking sporting events will be a thing of the past


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What contradiction?  Nobody should be murdered for being drunk in public.  He deserved to go to jail not be murdered.
> 
> I’m very well educated and use those words when appropriate.  Are you suggesting boot licking uncle tom’s don’t exist?


@MacDre - The man was passed out in his car, he failed a breath test, he resisted arrest, took the police officers taser, ran away from the cops and pointed the taser at the police officer. He deserve to go to jail but the cop has the right to protect himself as well. This is totally different than George Floyd! Totally different.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I just asked you a question.  Do you not see the contradiction?  And no, not "fuck the police", fuck stupid criminals that aren't capable of following basic fucking rules.  Again, NOBODY else seems to have this problem, do they?  But you ahead and blame the cops that were trying to respectfully do their jobs when the drunken moron, who was a violent criminal, determined the outcome.  NO personal accountability.  None.
> 
> YOU might see them at church and soccer, but the violent criminals will see them when their stupid, drunken asses are passed out in a fucking Wendy's drive thru.  Maybe they hate the community because the community continues to use uneducated terms like "uncle tom" and "boot licker".


Yes, fuck the police. Fuck the stupid criminal cops who aren’t capable of following basic fucking rules. There’s no personal accountability by the criminal cops, and law enforcement agencies that employ them don’t hold them accountable either unless they get caught red-handed on video. Even then, it often requires burning down the precinct before justice is done.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> @MacDre - The man was passed out in his car, he failed a breath test, he resisted arrest, took the police officers taser, ran away from the cops and pointed the taser at the police officer. He deserve to go to jail but the cop has the right to protect himself as well. This is totally different than George Floyd! Totally different.


Again, a taser is not a deadly weapon.  Every time that I have sued a police department for killing a suspect with a taser, I have lost because a taser is NOT a deadly weapon.

police departments across the country have challenged claims against them by asserting that tasers aren’t deadly weapons.  Therefore, those same departments cannot assert that a taser is a deadly weapon now merely because it’s in the hand of a fleeing suspect.  It was not appropriate to use deadly force when there was 2 cops and 1 fleeing suspect with a taser.  The cops also had his ID and his car...where was he going?
Sir, doesn’t have to be Floyd.  Cops can’t kill folks because they resist.  At no time was any of those 2 cops life in danger.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> @MacDre - The man was passed out in his car, he failed a breath test, he resisted arrest, took the police officers taser, ran away from the cops and pointed the taser at the police officer. He deserve to go to jail but the cop has the right to protect himself as well. This is totally different than George Floyd! Totally different.


Wrong. There is nothing you said that justified shooting him. Every day the police tase people under the rationale that it isn’t lethal, or even close to it. There is no way the the police officer could reasonably believe that tasing his partner while trying to escape was likely to result in serious bodily injury. To believe that, you need to concede that when cops tase someone, they are doing it with the express intent of causing serious bodily injury. 

The cop murdered that guy because he was embarrassed he got away from the two of them and more embarrassed that he got his partner’s taser and gave him a little juice.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What contradiction?  Nobody should be murdered for being drunk in public.  He deserved to go to jail not be murdered.
> 
> I’m very well educated and use those words when appropriate.  Are you suggesting boot licking uncle tom’s don’t exist?


He wasn't killed because he was drunk in public.  His stupid ass died because he chose to punch cops and shoot tasers at them.  You can try to justify it all you want but your narrative is bullshit.  He was an experienced convict.  He knew what to do.  He chose to wave his right to be treated well and that's on nobody but himself.  He was on his way to jail until he turned into a violent idiot.  HIS CHOICE and HIS FAULT.

Following the law and rules doesn't make you a bootlicker.  Educated, hard working black people aren't "uncle toms" because they don't walk around calling each other the N-word every 10 seconds.  I'd imagine educated, hard working black people are pretty tired of the entire race looking bad because of some stupid criminals.  I would be.  And for once, maybe you should acknowledge the black man's worst enemy is the black man.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, fuck the police. Fuck the stupid criminal cops who aren’t capable of following basic fucking rules. There’s no personal accountability by the criminal cops, and law enforcement agencies that employ them don’t hold them accountable either unless they get caught red-handed on video. Even then, it often requires burning down the precinct before justice is done.


You know who doesn't get shot by police?  Violent hood rats too fucking stupid to follow basic rules and laws.


----------



## Zen (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I just asked you a question.  Do you not see the contradiction?  And no, not "fuck the police", fuck stupid criminals that aren't capable of following basic fucking rules.  Again, NOBODY else seems to have this problem, do they?  But you ahead and blame the cops that were trying to respectfully do their jobs when the drunken moron, who was a violent criminal, determined the outcome.  NO personal accountability.  None.


You mean stupid criminals like this?  Did he get what you think he deserved?  How do you not see contradiction?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076887954805665792


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Again, a taser is not a deadly weapon.  Every time that I have sued a police department for killing a suspect with a taser, I have lost because a taser is NOT a deadly weapon.
> 
> police departments across the country have challenged claims against them by asserting that tasers aren’t deadly weapons.  Therefore, those same departments cannot assert that a taser is a deadly weapon now merely because it’s in the hand of a fleeing suspect.  It was not appropriate to use deadly force when there was 2 cops and 1 fleeing suspect with a taser.  The cops also had his ID and his car...where was he going?
> Sir, doesn’t have to be Floyd.  Cops can’t kill folks because they resist.  At no time was any of those 2 cops life in danger.


A taser can lead to a cop being unable to contain his service revolver.  But again, it's the same bullshit with you guys.  Absolutely zero fucking accountability in every case.  None.  None of it is ever the black man's fault.  And when it is, like the black woman that was just murdered by a black man while protesting, you flat out don't give a single flying fuck.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> A taser can lead to a cop being unable to contain his service revolver.  But again, it's the same bullshit with you guys.  Absolutely zero fucking accountability in every case.  None.  None of it is ever the black man's fault.  And when it is, like the black woman that was just murdered by a black man while protesting, you flat out don't give a single flying fuck.


Coocoo.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Zen said:


> You mean stupid criminals like this?  Did he get what you think he deserved?  How do you not see contradiction?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076887954805665792


You want me to post videos of black people that were arrested without being shot?  Happens every fucking day.  Or have you already forgot police kill nearly twice as many "Jerrys" every single year?  Your post is totally irrelevant of any facts.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You want me to post videos of black people that were arrested without being shot?  Happens every fucking day.


George Floyd had been arrested, handcuffed, and placed in the back seat of a police car, still alive, minutes before he was murdered.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> George Floyd had been arrested, handcuffed, and placed in the back seat of a police car, still alive, minutes before he was murdered.


We're back to the violent hood rat Floyd again?  The 19-year old black girl was alive before a black man murdered her.  Captain Dorn was alive and doing his job before a black man murdered him.  Calvin Munerlyn was alive and doing his job before 2 black people murdered him.

What's your point?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> A taser can lead to a cop being unable to contain his service revolver.  But again, it's the same bullshit with you guys.  Absolutely zero fucking accountability in every case.  None.  None of it is ever the black man's fault.  And when it is, like the black woman that was just murdered by a black man while protesting, you flat out don't give a single flying fuck.


I forgot to mention the embarrassment of peeing his pants.


----------



## Zen (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You want me to post videos of black people that were arrested without being shot?  Happens every fucking day.  Or have you already forgot police kill nearly twice as many "Jerrys" every single year?  Your post is totally irrelevant of any facts.


The acceptable standard can’t be as long as they’re not shot or dead.  Whether you acknowledge it or not, there is very different treatment based off of race and even skin shade.  Do 5x more ‘Jerry’s’ get killed than blacks?  ‘Jerry’s’ make up 76% of the population vs. 13% (US Census). Those facts don’t matter to you or any that don’t fit your view.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I forgot to mention the embarrassment of peeing his pants.


Who, the cop?  What do you think the hood rat did once his dead ass said to himself, "that was fucking stupid"?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What contradiction?  Nobody should be murdered for being drunk in public.  He deserved to go to jail not be murdered.
> 
> I’m very well educated and use those words when appropriate.  Are you suggesting boot licking uncle tom’s don’t exist?


I wonder if the man you call a boot licking uncle tom is the man I call a devoted father, good neighbor, and helpful member of the PTA.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Zen said:


> The acceptable standard can’t be as long as they’re not shot or dead.  Whether you acknowledge it or not, there is very different treatment based off of race and even skin shade.  Do 5x more ‘Jerry’s’ get killed than blacks?  ‘Jerry’s’ make up 76% of the population vs. 13% (US Census). Those facts don’t matter to you or any that don’t fit your view.


They do matter... but they don't because black people swear, up and down, they're constantly being harassed for no reason.  You don't get to bitch about that and play the only 13% game.  You don't get to have it both ways.

I'll tell you who kills the most black people... black people.  90% more.  That's all ANYBODY needs to know.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 15, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Serious question. Aren't people who kneel during the playing of the national anthem in fact doing so as a tactic for the express purpose of eliciting outrage? But for the outrage, how would kneeling during the anthem draw attention to anything? If nobody cared that it was being done, would it have been a good tool to choose? I completely agree that the purpose of the protest has nothing to do with the flag or the military or the anthem for many (others have refused to sing the anthem because they find it, and particularly certain parts of the long form of it, to be racist - it may be about the anthem itself among other things to them, which I find to be perfectly reasonable in that case). But the use of the anthem was an intentional tool to offend people and through that response draw attention to the point of the protest. If Nate Boyer says sitting would not be OK, but kneeling is and Kaepernick accepts that view and thus kneels, would sitting then have made the protest about the flag instead of about police brutality and racial injustice? Why am I am dumbass if I think the tactic is disrespectful? Is Boyer a dumbass because he disagreed with sitting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrt the national anthem, calling out slaves who had "joined" the British army to fight against the US on a promise of freedom, while lauding freemen fighting for their freedom maybe shows that the writer failed to see the irony, hypocrisy and implicit racism therein.

You could maybe draw a straight line to Sgt. Carney and correlate the two, whereby the central premise would be that slaves were prepared to risk all under any flag or for any army that would promise them freedom as a reward.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He wasn't killed because he was drunk in public.  His stupid ass died because he chose to punch cops and shoot tasers at them.  You can try to justify it all you want but your narrative is bullshit.  He was an experienced convict.  He knew what to do.  He chose to wave his right to be treated well and that's on nobody but himself.  He was on his way to jail until he turned into a violent idiot.  HIS CHOICE and HIS FAULT.
> 
> Following the law and rules doesn't make you a bootlicker.  Educated, hard working black people aren't "uncle toms" because they don't walk around calling each other the N-word every 10 seconds.  I'd imagine educated, hard working black people are pretty tired of the entire race looking bad because of some stupid criminals.  I would be.  And for once, maybe you should acknowledge the black man's worst enemy is the black man.


I’ll be the first to admit that there are black criminals.  However, I currently stay in a neighborhood that consist of lot’s of Hell’s Angel’s.  I’m cool with all of them.  But they are way more rowdy than the black and Mexican thugs I know.  
I’m starting to think I’m the only black person that you’ve interacted with in your entire life.  FYI, all blacks are not the same just like all whites aren’t the same.  Both have good and bad.


----------



## Zen (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They do matter... but they don't because black people swear, up and down, they're constantly being harassed for no reason.  You don't get to bitch about that and play the only 13% game.  You don't get to have it both ways.
> 
> I'll tell you who kills the most black people... black people.  90% more.  That's all ANYBODY needs to know.


All those black people are instantly in jail...no one needs to protest for justice to be served.  Your logic/math makes no sense.   Killings are 3x beyond the population ratio.  With all the video proof nowadays, if you don't see unfair treatment you never will.  Fortunately many do and have the human empathy to stand up for others injustice even if they aren't personally impacted.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 15, 2020)

blam said:


> A true right winger is either a racist or a nationalist.
> 
> Our political spectrum has Fascism on the right and Communism on the left.  WWII was fought over this with the Axis on the side of the Fascists (Germany/Italy/Japan) vs the Communist (Russia USA, UK,  China -- with the latter 3 more or less dragged into the war to help the Communists).


WWII wasn't that simple IMO.

In Germany, the Nazis and the Communists had it out in the 20s & 30s for power. Germany was a basket case due to the Treaty of Versailles which bankrupt the country - the Marshall plan after WWII was the opposite on purpose, because the ToV was recognized as being a large contributor to the rise of the Nazis.

Germany, Italy & Spain had similar Fascist leadership, Germany had actively engaged in the Spanish civil war in the 30s and basically won it for Franco - he never reciprocated in WWII, smart of him. 

Japan invaded China in 1937. 

Germany & the Soviets signed a pact and invaded Poland from opposite sides in 1939. They hated each other but Hitler was wary of an Eastern front until he had swept up the rest of Europe & Stalin had killed his military leadership in 37 (I think) and needed time to prepare.

Japan & Germany were never natural allies, anymore than the US and the Soviets. China did their own thing and WWII brought the communists to power there, but they never liked the Soviets or anyone really.

The only place communism existed at the start of WWII was the Soviet Union. It precipitated the rise of Communism in China, and throughout Eastern Europe obviously once the Soviets "liberated" those countries (Yugoslavia aside who liberated themselves). Fascism lived on in Spain and South America.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I’ll be the first to admit that there are black criminals.  However, I currently stay in a neighborhood that consist of lot’s of Hell’s Angel’s.  I’m cool with all of them.  But they are way more rowdy than the black and Mexican thugs I know.
> I’m starting to think I’m the only black person that you’ve interacted with in your entire life.  FYI, all blacks are not the same just like all whites aren’t the same.  Both have good and bad.





MacDre said:


> I’ll be the first to admit that there are black criminals.  However, I currently stay in a neighborhood that consist of lot’s of Hell’s Angel’s.  I’m cool with all of them.  But they are way more rowdy than the black and Mexican thugs I know.
> I’m starting to think I’m the only black person that you’ve interacted with in your entire life.  FYI, all blacks are not the same just like all whites aren’t the same.  Both have good and bad.


I'm well aware all blacks are not the same.  My daughter's personal trainer is black.  But this bullshit of making excuses for black criminals is why nothing changes.  Furthermore, when there is no outcry from black people, when black lives are taken on a daily basis, but THIS justified rioting and looting?   Sorry... no way.  Not acceptable.  And if it's bad cops you want to weed out, throwing punches and shooting them with tasers is about the dumbest thing you could possibly do.  Good luck getting a captive audience with that strategy.  Blocking streets and demanding anything.  Nobody takes you seriously when you're selective about who you want justice for.  People don't respect criminals.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> A taser can lead to a cop being unable to contain his service revolver.  But again, it's the same bullshit with you guys.  Absolutely zero fucking accountability in every case.  None.  None of it is ever the black man's fault.  And when it is, like the black woman that was just murdered by a black man while protesting, you flat out don't give a single flying fuck.


You are mixing issues.  We are talking about police brutality not black on black crime.  Save black on black crime for another day.  Or is it that you have nothing of substance to say regarding the illegal use of deadly force and use black on black crime as justification for all that’s wrong in the black community?  Keep blaming the victim and hope nobody sees through your BS?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Zen said:


> All those black people are instantly in jail...no one needs to protest for justice to be served.  Your logic/math makes no sense.   Killings are 3x beyond the population ratio.  With all the video proof nowadays, if you don't see unfair treatment you never will.  Fortunately many do and have the human empathy to stand up for others injustice even if they aren't personally impacted.


Bullshit!  Black people are killing each other 7 times per day in this country.  Every day of the year.  You're telling me 50 murders are being solved every week?  Am I supposed to pretend black people are going to snitch on each other?  You're in a dream world if you believe that.

I see a lot of video.  I see video of white people getting shot by police and most had it coming.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> You are mixing issues.  We are talking about police brutality not black on black crime.  Save black on black crime for another day.  Or is it that you have nothing of substance to say regarding the illegal use of deadly force and use black on black crime as justification for all that’s wrong in the black community?  Keep blaming the victim and hope nobody sees through your BS?


Oh, so Dre, you want to talk about the 223 police killing per year and save the 2,570 black on black murders for another day?  Really?


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

Black Lives Matter " ONLY " when....... 
it fits the DEMOCRAT/CRIMINAL AGENDA !*


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I wonder if the man you call a boot licking uncle tom is the man I call a devoted father, good neighbor, and helpful member of the PTA.


I doubt it.  Are you aware that it was African warlords that sold prisoners to the Portuguese slave traders?  Did you know slavery was fostered through love and coercion from the slavemaster-it was the uncle tom that cracked the whip on his fellow brethren to gain master’s favor?  An uncle tom is a modern day equivalent of the above examples.  Oftentimes, you can find them in a police uniform.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
> 
> Black Lives Matter " ONLY " when.......
> it fits the DEMOCRAT/CRIMINAL AGENDA !*


GTFOH, I’d be willing to bet that I’m drinking buddies with one of your local prosecutors if you live anywhere in California.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, so Dre, you want to talk about the 223 police killing per year and save the 2,570 black on black murders for another day?  Really?


Separate and distinct issues.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Zen said:


> All those black people are instantly in jail...no one needs to protest for justice to be served.  Your logic/math makes no sense.   Killings are 3x beyond the population ratio.  With all the video proof nowadays, if you don't see unfair treatment you never will.  Fortunately many do and have the human empathy to stand up for others injustice even if they aren't personally impacted.


This is from 2 years ago.  Black people are instantly in jail?  Really?









						Chicago police solve one in every 20 shootings. Here are some reasons why that's so low.
					

Chicago police plan to flood the city’s crime-wracked neighborhoods with hundreds more officers but also acknowledged that no arrests for those shootings had been made as of late Tuesday.




					www.chicagotribune.com
				












						With 53% Of Chicago Homicides Unsolved In 2019, Families Hope For Justice In 2020
					

Justice in the New Year - it's what hundreds of Chicagoans want heading into 2020.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Separate and distinct issues.


Yeah, they are, but it's pretty convenient you'd rather talk about 10% of the deaths and not 90%.  That's fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Kneeling means you love your country so much that you want to make it a better place, a more humane place, even at great risk to yourself. There’s no greater respect for your country than to educate yourself about a problem in society and work for a solution. And the anthem itself is a political statement, like our pledge of allegiance: “land of the free”...“liberty and justice for all.” They are not snowflake statements.


100% correct!


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> GTFOH, I’d be willing to bet that I’m drinking buddies with one of your local prosecutors if you live anywhere in California.


*Looks like you're already drunk.....so go on...git ...GTFOH...!*


----------



## Zen (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Bullshit!  Black people are killing each other 7 times per day in this country.  Every day of the year.  You're telling me 50 murders are being solved every week?  Am I supposed to pretend black people are going to snitch on each other?  You're in a dream world if you believe that.
> 
> I see a lot of video.  I see video of white people getting shot by police and most had it coming.


Forget it.  You keep diverting issues.  Police brutality is totally different issue than black on black crime.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> I am still not sure why kneeling is so offensive, but police misconduct is tolerated. Obviously people cared about the kneeling as a protest form. It registered for many as bringing long overdue attention to police abuse, excessive force and police violence. To me it seems those aligned with defending the flags honor, really could give a shit about police misconduct. Thats an issue, where defending the honor of a flag or pre-recorded anthem is more essential to some than figuring out ways to increase equality in law and justice.
> 
> So I applaud you research on the numerous African American war heroes.  I can't speak for Sgt. Carney, nor can you. But I do know that the newly commissioned 4 Star Air Force Command Staff General has concerns about equality in law and justice.
> 
> ...





whatithink said:


> wrt the national anthem, calling out slaves who had "joined" the British army to fight against the US on a promise of freedom, while lauding freemen fighting for their freedom maybe shows that the writer failed to see the irony, hypocrisy and implicit racism therein.
> 
> You could maybe draw a straight line to Sgt. Carney and correlate the two, whereby the central premise would be that slaves were prepared to risk all under any flag or for any army that would promise them freedom as a reward.


Maybe.  But if his perspective was so transactional and mercenary as that, I am not sure how motivated he would have been to keep that particular flag off the ground while shot in the arms, legs, shoulders and face.  Perhaps that particular flag meant something more to him than just a ticket to not being a slave as he likely would not have lost his ticket because the flag hit the ground after he was shot in the face.  But, hey, I am a glass half-full kinda guy.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 15, 2020)

There are tremendous men and women protecting and serving our communities on a daily basis. I will take a fully funded police department of men and women sworn to protect the community they serve over a group of “Community Representatives.”  

What’s interesting is that on this board, on Facebook, everywhere the ones calling people racist the most often have the most prejudiced posts of all.  It’s ironic in a not funny way.  Racist is a heavy word to throw at somebody.

Can we agree that not ALL the men and women in Law Enforcement are racist, bad, unfit, etc., and that there IS reform needed to ensure that people don’t die needlessly, even if they do have criminal records?  It’s getting absurd.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> This whole comment of yours is just straight racist bigotry.  But if thats your take.
> Seems like many whites were immune from being held accountable for their crimes, many still are; Gen Flynn, Roger Stone. What about white on white crime, scary as hell to me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272480628521525250


Facts matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Doubt that unless Russia and Repugnantkkkans cheat again.  If Dem registered voters and votes stay at 2012 levels,he is going to jail in Feb 2021. So far its at 2008 levels in many states which is worse for Trumpanzees.


Who hurt you?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I doubt it.  Are you aware that it was African warlords that sold prisoners to the Portuguese slave traders?  Did you know slavery was fostered through love and coercion from the slavemaster-it was the uncle tom that cracked the whip on his fellow brethren to gain master’s favor?  An uncle tom is a modern day equivalent of the above examples.  Oftentimes, you can find them in a police uniform.


I am well aware of the role coastal warlords played in the Atlantic slave trade.  Or the Indian Ocean slave trade, for that matter.

What I dont understand is your modern definition of uncle Tom.  From here, it sounds as though a black man who arrests a black man is automatically an uncle Tom.  No wonder they move out to the suburbs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> My brother focused on Military recruitment.  He would go to all military bases in Socal primarily and others throughout the US.  He would recruit separating military personnel for the LAPD academy.
> 
> Cops don’t necessary have to take an ass whopping but should understand that it may be part of the job.  Deadly force should be reasonable.  However, I’ve heard rumors that the standard for deadly force should be necessary as opposed to reasonable.  It’s not necessary to kill someone because they whopped you and your partner and ran away.
> 
> We don’t hate cops.  We want community police that live in our community, understands the culture, and cares about the community.  It’s not that the black community hates black cops.  Rather, it seems that police departments tend to favor blacks that are boot licking uncle Tom’s.  In order to prosper in most police departments as a black person, you have to assimilate and sellout the black community.


And I’m the racist?
You need to be checked.


----------



## Zen (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> This is from 2 years ago.  Black people are instantly in jail?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A prerequisite to a prosecution is knowing who did it.  Again diverted to black on black crime, often folks from repressed areas, with no power and in poverty. Brutality from those who are supposed to protect and in power are a different issue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What contradiction?  Nobody should be murdered for being drunk in public.  He deserved to go to jail not be murdered.
> 
> I’m very well educated and use those words when appropriate.  Are you suggesting boot licking uncle tom’s don’t exist?


What do you call a white boot licking Uncle Tom?
Joe
(if you don’t vote for me you ain’t black) 
Biden.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> There are tremendous men and women protecting and serving our communities on a daily basis. I will take a fully funded police department of men and women sworn to protect the community they serve over a group of “Community Representatives.”
> 
> What’s interesting is that on this board, on Facebook, everywhere the ones calling people racist the most often have the most prejudiced posts of all.  It’s ironic in a not funny way.  Racist is a heavy word to throw at somebody.
> 
> Can we agree that not ALL the men and women in Law Enforcement are racist, bad, unfit, etc., and that there IS reform needed to ensure that people don’t die needlessly, even if they do have criminal records?  It’s getting absurd.


Racist is the right word to throw at the people it is being thrown at here. There is no such thing as being prejudiced against racists. That’s just weak sauce bothsides-ism.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> There are tremendous men and women protecting and serving our communities on a daily basis. I will take a fully funded police department of men and women sworn to protect the community they serve over a group of “Community Representatives.”
> 
> What’s interesting is that on this board, on Facebook, everywhere the ones calling people racist the most often have the most prejudiced posts of all.  It’s ironic in a not funny way.  Racist is a heavy word to throw at somebody.
> 
> Can we agree that not ALL the men and women in Law Enforcement are racist, bad, unfit, etc., and that there IS reform needed to ensure that people don’t die needlessly, even if they do have criminal records?  It’s getting absurd.


What are Community Representatives?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Again, a taser is not a deadly weapon.  Every time that I have sued a police department for killing a suspect with a taser, I have lost because a taser is NOT a deadly weapon.
> 
> police departments across the country have challenged claims against them by asserting that tasers aren’t deadly weapons.  Therefore, those same departments cannot assert that a taser is a deadly weapon now merely because it’s in the hand of a fleeing suspect.  It was not appropriate to use deadly force when there was 2 cops and 1 fleeing suspect with a taser.  The cops also had his ID and his car...where was he going?
> Sir, doesn’t have to be Floyd.  Cops can’t kill folks because they resist.  At no time was any of those 2 cops life in danger.


Are all lawyers as stupid as you?
I bet I know how you got into law school.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Racist is the right word to throw at the people it is being thrown at here. There is no such thing as being prejudiced against racists. That’s just weak sauce bothsides-ism.


Facts aren't racist.  If "racism" is all you have, might as well grab your toys and go home.  You already lost.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> There are tremendous men and women protecting and serving our communities on a daily basis. I will take a fully funded police department of men and women sworn to protect the community they serve over a group of “Community Representatives.”
> 
> What’s interesting is that on this board, on Facebook, everywhere the ones calling people racist the most often have the most prejudiced posts of all.  It’s ironic in a not funny way.  Racist is a heavy word to throw at somebody.
> 
> Can we agree that not ALL the men and women in Law Enforcement are racist, bad, unfit, etc., and that there IS reform needed to ensure that people don’t die needlessly, even if they do have criminal records?  It’s getting absurd.


*Police are here for a REASON in a Civilized Society....*
*Democrats/Criminals do not want a Civilized Society.....*
*Civilized Society does not want DEMOCRATS/CRIMINALS....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> GTFOH, I’d be willing to bet that I’m drinking buddies with one of your local prosecutors if you live anywhere in California.


They probably just keep you around for the optic, your personality is not very inviting.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What are Community Representatives?



*DEMOCRATS*


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No, people are not kneeling for the purpose of eliciting outrage or offending people. Rather, the only offense and outrage are from your end because you are outraged and offended by it. Kaepernick, Rapinoe and friends have said many times they did it to draw attention to a incredibly important issue, not because they want to piss people off. In order to reach your conclusion, you need to expressly disregard what they are telling you, including the Marine who made the recommendation to Kaepernick in the first place.
> 
> The truth is you do not believe that opposing racism and police brutality is important enough issue to justify the slight imposition on your sensibilities that maybe a handful of people are “imposing” on you for at most 2 1/2 minutes, although you don’t even need to watch it and you weren’t even there for it to bother you. Seriously, a person kneeling for a flag constitutes such a minimal imposition on your or anyone’s life that it’s a joke when people start freaking out like it’s the end of the world. Really, kneeling during the anthem constitutes no burden at all to you other than the burden you make it.
> 
> ...


Where to start.  They kneeling only draws attention to the point of the protest if people regard the kneeling as a noteworthy thing.  Inarguable or a stupid way to protest.  I don't think Kaepernick is stupid, so I am going with intentional.  To my knowledge, none of them said their choice of protest wasn't intended to be offensive to half of America.  They said they didn't mean it to be disrespectful to the military.  Not quite the same thing, though I concede nuance is apparently hard for you.  I think opposing racism and police brutality is more important than most things, and certainly sports and their presentation on TV, but feel free to keep being so confident in your knowledge of what I think.   I didn't say Drew Brees was shamed into an apology.  His apology appeared to be genuine to me.  I said people shamed him - or at least they certainly attempted to shame him.  I found several of the comments made by other people, including many players (like Malcolm Jenkins and Ed Reed) to be something less than civil.  Sure, nobody threw what you apparently regard as a well-deserved brick through his window - that is well-deserved at least right up until he agreed with you, but I would assert the public "Fuck Drew Brees" chants in front of the Superdome are not my notion of civil.  News flash to nobody, your notion of civil and that of at least me and I suspect most other people is pretty different.  I find it ironic that you see Biden's ability to work with Byrd as admirable yet you yourself are incapable of that kind of effort.  I didn't tell them to STFU and I didn't ignore what they had to say, I said I thought their tactic was disrespectful and not the best choice to actually bring about the outcome they put forward.  You think Megan Rapinoe's kneeling made the difference for Gorsuch today?  I don't.  And, as for Gorsuch, what did you surely say when he was confirmed about what he would have decided about a case like this?  Perhaps just a bit off about how sure you are about what everyone else thinks?  But, sure, go ahead, stop being polite.  Unless you think you are going to dominate all who disagree with you or even agree with some but not all of what you say - and good look with that - maybe try being a little more like Biden and a little less like Byrd.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What are Community Representatives?


C’mon...you know exactly what they are...They are the alternative to real law enforcement some people are calling for in their communities.  You know, because of all the “bad” police officers out there.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I am well aware of the role coastal warlords played in the Atlantic slave trade.  Or the Indian Ocean slave trade, for that matter.
> 
> What I dont understand is your modern definition of uncle Tom.  From here, it sounds as though a black man who arrests a black man is automatically an uncle Tom.  No wonder they move out to the suburbs.


What are you talking about?  When did I imply that a black man arresting a black man was an uncle tom?  I’m a black man that has a top secret security clearance and has worked for law enforcement.  My brother currently works for LAPD, and my Aunt was one of the first black female police chiefs in the US.  There are good cops.  However, I’m also saying many traded in their white sheets for a badge, uniform, and gun.  I’m also saying racial profiling and over policing of black neighborhoods is real.  I’m also saying that due to systemic racism everywhere from school textbooks, to white images of beauty, access to wealth, education, and power many black people hate themselves.  For example, have you seen before and after pictures of Michael Jackson or Sammy Sosa?  Both of those guys hated being black so much that they tried to turn themselves white surgically! Most people don’t have the type of bread laying around like Mike and Sammy.  So, joining a police force is a low budget way to assimilate and gain acceptance into a culture that hates black people.  It’s a win-win situation because the racist cop gets to say he knows a black guy, it’s also a win for the uncle tom because it makes him feel good when he is accepted by the racist and they tell him he’s different from the lazy ghetto blacks that just want a handout.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> C’mon...you know exactly what they are...They are the alternative to real law enforcement some people are calling for in their communities.  You know, because of all the “bad” police officers out there.


You don’t know what you are talking about!  Community Police are real police.  The candidates are chosen from the community.  It’s not good for police not to have ties to the community that they police.  Cops do better work when they have a vested interests in the communities they police.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Where to start.  They kneeling only draws attention to the point of the protest if people regard the kneeling as a noteworthy thing.  Inarguable or a stupid way to protest.  I don't think Kaepernick is stupid, so I am going with intentional.  To my knowledge, none of them said their choice of protest wasn't intended to be offensive to half of America.  They said they didn't mean it to be disrespectful to the military.  Not quite the same thing, though I concede nuance is apparently hard for you.  I think opposing racism and police brutality is more important than most things, and certainly sports and their presentation on TV, but feel free to keep being so confident in your knowledge of what I think.   I didn't say Drew Brees was shamed into an apology.  His apology appeared to be genuine to me.  I said people shamed him - or at least they certainly attempted to shame him.  I found several of the comments made by other people, including many players (like Malcolm Jenkins and Ed Reed) to be something less than civil.  Sure, nobody threw what you apparently regard as a well-deserved brick through his window - that is well-deserved at least right up until he agreed with you, but I would assert the public "Fuck Drew Brees" chants in front of the Superdome are not my notion of civil.  News flash to nobody, your notion of civil and that of at least me and I suspect most other people is pretty different.  I find it ironic that you see Biden's ability to work with Byrd as admirable yet you yourself are incapable of that kind of effort.  I didn't tell them to STFU and I didn't ignore what they had to say, I said I thought their tactic was disrespectful and not the best choice to actually bring about the outcome they put forward.  You think Megan Rapinoe's kneeling made the difference for Gorsuch today?  I don't.  And, as for Gorsuch, what did you surely say when he was confirmed about what he would have decided about a case like this?  Perhaps just a bit off about how sure you are about what everyone else thinks?  But, sure, go ahead, stop being polite.  Unless you think you are going to dominate all who disagree with you or even agree with some but not all of what you say - and good look with that - maybe try being a little more like Biden and a little less like Byrd.


Verbose.  You seem like a smart dude though. Could you clearly and CONCISELY provide some better solutions than kneeling to bring attention to police brutality against black men?


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What are you talking about?  When did I imply that a black man arresting a black man was an uncle tom?  I’m a black man that has a top secret security clearance and has worked for law enforcement.  My brother currently works for LAPD, and my Aunt was one of the first black female police chiefs in the US.  There are good cops.  However, I’m also saying many traded in their white sheets for a badge, uniform, and gun.  I’m also saying racial profiling and over policing of black neighborhoods is real.  I’m also saying that due to systemic racism everywhere from school textbooks, to white images of beauty, access to wealth, education, and power many black people hate themselves.  For example, have you seen before and after pictures of Michael Jackson or Sammy Sosa?  Both of those guys hated being black so much that they tried to turn themselves white surgically! Most people don’t have the type of bread laying around like Mike and Sammy.  So, joining a police force is a low budget way to assimilate and gain acceptance into a culture that hates black people.  It’s a win-win situation because the racist cop gets to say he knows a black guy, it’s also a win for the uncle tom because it makes him feel good when he is accepted by the racist and they tell him he’s different from the lazy ghetto blacks that just want a handout.


I don't disagree with your points on profiling or policing or imagery or power.  What is the explanation for those in the black community who denigrate a black person for pursuing higher education or a job in law or medicine?  That is not everyone, of course, but I understand that it happens more than I would have expected.  Very good friend of mine is a black lawyer whose brother is a psychologist.  Both grew up lower middle class and being accused in their neighborhood and within their family of turning their backs on their culture and wanting to be white.  Neither did or wanted any such thing.  The psychologist has devoted much of his professional life to counseling black men in prison.  As an educated and experienced black man, what are your thoughts of how often that is the experience of kids in poor or lower middle class black communities who pursue education as a path to different life?  And why?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Verbose.  You seem like a smart dude though. Could you clearly and CONCISELY provide some better solutions than kneeling to bring attention to police brutality against black men?


You know, the things that he doesn’t see. Black people should do those things.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> You don’t know what you are talking about!  Community Police are real police.  The candidates are chosen from the community.  It’s not good for police not to have ties to the community that they police.  Cops do better work when they have a vested interests in the communities they police.





MacDre said:


> You don’t know what you are talking about!  Community Police are real police.  The candidates are chosen from the community.  It’s not good for police not to have ties to the community that they police.  Cops do better work when they have a vested interests in the communities they police.


I know exactly what I am talking about.  You’re measured and logical, but sometimes emotional in your responses.  I do agree with you that the closer to the community Law Enforcement is the better for everyone.  There needs to be respect and trust both ways for it to work.  Just like any good relationship to be successful.  The community needs to respect the Police and the Police need to respect the community.  There needs to be accountability on both ends.  

Regarding Officers living in the communities they serve, sounds great, not practical in all cases...The problem is there are many places where officers serve that are not safe, and would not be a good place for them to live, raise kids, etc. Families want to live specific places, spouse’s career, etc.

Like you, our family has a lot of active and retired law enforcement - Seattle, LA, and PHX.  I’m sure you have gone on plenty of ride-alongs.   Police are Police, I don’t know what a Community Police person is....Calling for defunding and/or abolishment of the Police is extremely short-sided,mid-guided, emotional, and dangerous.  I would be happy to share data in LA regarding interactions, shootings, deaths, etc.  Very few want to consume data to make their decision, instead it is “I think”, “I feel”, or what the news cycle is presenting on your channel of choice.  The “Racist Cop” narrative is a fallacy.  Bad people, are bad people regardless of race.  Spend some time looking at the data...or is the data corrupt too?


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Verbose.  You seem like a smart dude though. Could you clearly and CONCISELY provide some better solutions than kneeling to bring attention to police brutality against black men?


I do tend to go on.  Apologies.  I honestly am not sure.  I wish I knew.  Sustained, large protests in many cities at the same time, over and over again.  That has been pretty powerful over the last two weeks.  With real leadership by people with credibility (which Sharpton does not have).  LeBron does not have (but, hey, he makes a lot of money in China, so people shouldn't talk about what's going on there - sounds like an NFL owner, doesn't it?)  Martin Luther King has a statue in Washington.  Sharpton won't.  I sure would have liked to see Barack and Michelle Obama on TV quite a bit more over the last two weeks, not blaming people for what has been or what is, not telling me that my life and success was somehow easy or was gifted to me by my whiteness (it wasn't), but inspiring people to be better, to see opportunity for themselves and others, to imagine the creativity and passion and opportunity in black Americans that can be unleashed for the betterment of all of us. More of the Merck CEO.  More of leading black lawyers and doctors and engineers and astronauts and artists.  Not calling white people racist, but instead sharing the real stories of black people who are not just killed by police but denied mortgages or healthcare.  Stories of black schools and parents who are working three jobs to give their kids a better chance.  But I expect you will rightly say that those things don't capture enough attention fast enough.  People heard Kaepernick.  But they weren't moved by him and thus nothing happened.    

When I heard Obama speak as a senator at the Dem convention about us not being red states or blue states but the United States, I had such hopes that he would be a transformative figure who could bring people together across a host of issues and especially race.  I believe that speech is what launched him and was as responsible as anything for his election.  And I was deeply disappointed that he governed like a prime minister instead of a president.  He is young.  People love him.  I would still love for him to dedicate the remainder of his public life to working to solve race issues in America.  And I would love to someday take my grandkids to see his statue in Washington DC and tell them about how his election makes him a notable figure but his work on race relations in America made him a giant in American history right up there with the likes of Washington and Jefferson and MLK.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> I don't disagree with your points on profiling or policing or imagery or power.  What is the explanation for those in the black community who denigrate a black person for pursuing higher education or a job in law or medicine?  That is not everyone, of course, but I understand that it happens more than I would have expected.  Very good friend of mine is a black lawyer whose brother is a psychologist.  Both grew up lower middle class and being accused in their neighborhood and within their family of turning their backs on their culture and wanting to be white.  Neither did or wanted any such thing.  The psychologist has devoted much of his professional life to counseling black men in prison.  As an educated and experienced black man, what are your thoughts of how often that is the experience of kids in poor or lower middle class black communities who pursue education as a path to different life?  And why?


There are those in the black community that hate themselves and want to assimilate into white culture.  I think they are picked on and constantly ridiculed.  I have never in my life heard of someone equating education with acting white.  I think your friend is the exception not the rule.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 15, 2020)

Interesting video....Denzel, Morgan Freeman, and Lil’ Wayne....plus a few others.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=296428471745991


----------



## dad4 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What are you talking about?  When did I imply that a black man arresting a black man was an uncle tom?  I’m a black man that has a top secret security clearance and has worked for law enforcement.  My brother currently works for LAPD, and my Aunt was one of the first black female police chiefs in the US.  There are good cops.  However, I’m also saying many traded in their white sheets for a badge, uniform, and gun.  I’m also saying racial profiling and over policing of black neighborhoods is real.  I’m also saying that due to systemic racism everywhere from school textbooks, to white images of beauty, access to wealth, education, and power many black people hate themselves.  For example, have you seen before and after pictures of Michael Jackson or Sammy Sosa?  Both of those guys hated being black so much that they tried to turn themselves white surgically! Most people don’t have the type of bread laying around like Mike and Sammy.  So, joining a police force is a low budget way to assimilate and gain acceptance into a culture that hates black people.  It’s a win-win situation because the racist cop gets to say he knows a black guy, it’s also a win for the uncle tom because it makes him feel good when he is accepted by the racist and they tell him he’s different from the lazy ghetto blacks that just want a handout.


So then define what you mean by the term.  Or stop using it.  (It is pointlessly insulting anyway.)  

Language is communication and you are failing to communicate.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I know exactly what I am talking about.  You’re measured and logical, but sometimes emotional in your responses.  I do agree with you that the closer to the community Law Enforcement is the better for everyone.  There needs to be respect and trust both ways for it to work.  Just like any good relationship to be successful.  The community needs to respect the Police and the Police need to respect the community.  There needs to be accountability on both ends.
> 
> Regarding Officers living in the communities they serve, sounds great, not practical in all cases...The problem is there are many places where officers serve that are not safe, and would not be a good place for them to live, raise kids, etc. Families want to live specific places, spouse’s career, etc.
> 
> Like you, our family has a lot of active and retired law enforcement - Seattle, LA, and PHX.  I’m sure you have gone on plenty of ride-alongs.   Police are Police, I don’t know what a Community Police person is....Calling for defunding and/or abolishment of the Police is extremely short-sided,mid-guided, emotional, and dangerous.  I would be happy to share data in LA regarding interactions, shootings, deaths, etc.  Very few want to consume data to make their decision, instead it is “I think”, “I feel”, or what the news cycle is presenting on your channel of choice.  The “Racist Cop” narrative is a fallacy.  Bad people, are bad people regardless of race.  Spend some time looking at the data...or is the data corrupt too?


I like data.  Lawrence Cohen was my mentor.  My research also helped overturn three strikes legislation.  Stop misrepresenting the data.








						Routine activity theory - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> There are those in the black community that hate themselves and want to assimilate into white culture.  I think they are picked on and constantly ridiculed.  I have never in my life heard of someone equating education with acting white.  I think your friend is the exception not the rule.


What is "white culture"?


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I like data.  Lawrence Cohen was my mentor.  My research also helped overturn three strikes legislation.  Stop misrepresenting the data.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive.  I’m not misrepresenting data.  You can do better than that.  People are ignoring data.  People are mistaking tv/internet news for data versus the position/political marketing it really is.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> I do tend to go on.  Apologies.  I honestly am not sure.  I wish I knew.  Sustained, large protests in many cities at the same time, over and over again.  That has been pretty powerful over the last two weeks.  With real leadership by people with credibility (which Sharpton does not have).  LeBron does not have (but, hey, he makes a lot of money in China, so people shouldn't talk about what's going on there - sounds like an NFL owner, doesn't it?)  Martin Luther King has a statue in Washington.  Sharpton won't.  I sure would have liked to see Barack and Michelle Obama on TV quite a bit more over the last two weeks, not blaming people for what has been or what is, not telling me that my life and success was somehow easy or was gifted to me by my whiteness (it wasn't), but inspiring people to be better, to see opportunity for themselves and others, to imagine the creativity and passion and opportunity in black Americans that can be unleashed for the betterment of all of us. More of the Merck CEO.  More of leading black lawyers and doctors and engineers and astronauts and artists.  Not calling white people racist, but instead sharing the real stories of black people who are not just killed by police but denied mortgages or healthcare.  Stories of black schools and parents who are working three jobs to give their kids a better chance.  But I expect you will rightly say that those things don't capture enough attention fast enough.  People heard Kaepernick.  But they weren't moved by him and thus nothing happened.
> 
> When I heard Obama speak as a senator at the Dem convention about us not being red states or blue states but the United States, I had such hopes that he would be a transformative figure who could bring people together across a host of issues and especially race.  I believe that speech is what launched him and was as responsible as anything for his election.  And I was deeply disappointed that he governed like a prime minister instead of a president.  He is young.  People love him.  I would still love for him to dedicate the remainder of his public life to working to solve race issues in America.  And I would love to someday take my grandkids to see his statue in Washington DC and tell them about how his election makes him a notable figure but his work on race relations in America made him a giant in American history right up there with the likes of Washington and Jefferson and MLK.


Black folks have marched, fought in the courts, served in the military etc. and yet as much as things change they remain the same.  You seem like a very smart dude yet you can’t provide me with one viable solution.  White folks don’t need black folks to tell them stories  because it’s been 400 years.  If white folks aren’t aware of the plight of blacks in America it’s because they don’t want to know.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> What is "white culture"?


European culture.  The food, dance, art, etc. and way of doing things is distinct from African culture.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Black folks have marched, fought in the courts, served in the military etc. and yet as much as things change they remain the same.  You seem like a very smart dude yet you can’t provide me with one viable solution.  White folks don’t need black folks to tell them stories  because it’s been 400 years.  If white folks aren’t aware of the plight of blacks in America it’s because they don’t want to know.


I didn't say I don't have ideas about a viable solution.  I said I didn't have an idea about an alternative form of protest that would have drawn more immediate attention to police brutality.  So on that basis I acknowledge that Kaepernick's idea was better than my no idea, but it still didn't work.  Do you think the events of the last two weeks would have been different without Kaepernick?  I don't.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> European culture.  The food, dance, art, etc. and way of doing things is distinct from African culture.


Why does a black person have to hate themselves to prefer European culture to African culture?


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> So then define what you mean by the term.  Or stop using it.  (It is pointlessly insulting anyway.)
> 
> Language is communication and you are failing to communicate.


The term is meant to insult.
_noun_
OFFENSIVE•NORTH AMERICAN

a black man considered to be excessively obedient or servile to white people.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Why does a black person have to hate themselves to prefer European culture to African culture?


They don’t but assimilation is a different story. Variety is what makes this country so special.  What if we could only eat fish & chips and didn’t have the option to go for Chinese food or a burrito?


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> They don’t but assimilation is a different story. Variety is what makes this country so special.  What if we could only eat fish & chips and didn’t have the option to go for Chinese food or a burrito?


I agree, but I don't think it makes me hate my European culture to like burritos, even to the exclusion of pot roast and potatoes.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> They don’t but assimilation is a different story. Variety is what makes this country so special.  What if we could only eat fish & chips and didn’t have the option to go for Chinese food or a burrito?


What's wrong with assimilation?  Just part of getting along with each other.   

I like collard greens with fatback.  Does that mean I hate my white skin?  Maybe I just think it's tasty.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> What's wrong with assimilation?  Just part of getting along with each other.
> 
> I like collard greens with fatback.  Does that mean I hate my white skin?  Maybe I just think it's tasty.


Actually that’s southern food not black food.  White folks eat like that in the south too.  Now chitterlings is black food because black folk traditionally had to “eat low on the hog” or in other words black folks got the leftovers.  But assuming arguendo I’m talking about a black person that refuses to eat fatback and collard greens because that’s what black folks do-despite the fact all of their white friends like fatback and collards.  This assimilated black person will also insist the family add raisins to the potato salad and insist on having pumpkin instead of sweet potato pie during holiday gatherings.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m seriously trying to understand what your goal is...there are arguments against treatment, than criticism against people getting along, than wanting to keep cultures separate.  It’s a ton of talk, I don’t recall a solution you offered up...if you did, I missed it.  Are you just trolling or do you have real interest in a solution?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Actually that’s southern food not black food.  White folks eat like that in the south too.  Now chitterlings is black food because black folk traditionally had to “eat low on the hog” or in other words black folks got the leftovers.  But assuming arguendo I’m talking about a black person that refuses to eat fatback and collard greens because that’s what black folks do-despite the fact all of their white friends like fatback and collards.  This assimilated black person will also insist the family add raisins to the potato salad and insist on having pumpkin instead of sweet potato pie during holiday gatherings.


Yeesh.  Maybe he just like raisins in his potato salad.  Why make it a race issue?  

I can’t stand potato salad.  Do you read some kind of racial theory into that?  Or can it be that I hate mayo?


----------



## Buddhabman (Jun 15, 2020)

Are any of you people soccer parents, or is this just an easy forum to display your racist apologist sentiments?. If the US men or women decide they  want to kneel in solidarity of Black Lives Matter, police injustice or unicorns, that's their right and Freedom. The Carnival Barking Clown  can rise from his bunker and pitch a fit, but the team will go on.  He can threaten all he wants to defend team, but he won't. The Repugnantkkkans are losing the culture war, they will lose this little fake ass skirmish as well.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 15, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Maybe.  But if his perspective was so transactional and mercenary as that, I am not sure how motivated he would have been to keep that particular flag off the ground while shot in the arms, legs, shoulders and face.  Perhaps that particular flag meant something more to him than just a ticket to not being a slave as he likely would not have lost his ticket because the flag hit the ground after he was shot in the face.  But, hey, I am a glass half-full kinda guy.


I don't think fighting for your freedom, when you are literally a slave, has anything to do with transactional or mercenary, and I didn't suggest anything of the sort.

Had the North lost, the white northerners would have carried on under a different government, still free. 

The blacks ... not so much so.

If you really think the flag meant  





Dof3 said:


> something more to him than just a ticket to not being a slave


 then OK - that's you. Me, I think freedom meant more but then I've never been a slave, so how could I understand.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Zen said:


> Forget it.  You keep diverting issues.  Police brutality is totally different issue than black on black crime.


Yes, it is, and you and Dre want to focus on 10% of the problem instead of 90% because you're incapable of being honest about what the problem is.  Black on black murder and a black criminal's refusal to comply with police.  So you go ahead and keep making heroes out of violent criminals that refuse to respect law enforcement enough to go to jail for the crimes they comment.  You keep lying to yourself that black on black murders get solved even though I proved you wrong.  Keep trying to make yourself feel good watching innocent people die because of bullshit, politically correct hypocrisy.  They'll keep dying.  The more you deny where the problem is, the more they'll die.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Zen said:


> A prerequisite to a prosecution is knowing who did it.  Again diverted to black on black crime, often folks from repressed areas, with no power and in poverty. Brutality from those who are supposed to protect and in power are a different issue.


Now power in poverty?  You mean no willingness to snitch.  When you come from single parent homes, don't respect education or work ethic and your primary source of music glorifies guns, drugs and gangs, what do you expect the outcome to be?  

If police brutality is your problem, spread the word it's fucking stupid to punch cops and shoot them with tasers.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> Are any of you people soccer parents, or is this just an easy forum to display your racist apologist sentiments?. If the US men or women decide they  want to kneel in solidarity of Black Lives Matter, police injustice or unicorns, that's their right and Freedom. The Carnival Barking Clown  can rise from his bunker and pitch a fit, but the team will go on.  He can threaten all he wants to defend team, but he won't. The Repugnantkkkans are losing the culture war, they will lose this little fake ass skirmish as well.


Is it black privilege to just refuse to look in the mirror?  Is it black privilege to always play victim and never take responsibility?  Is it black privilege to use the past as an excuse for the behavior today?  Must be nice.  Everyone else gets held accountable.  You get parades and riots.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Black folks have marched, fought in the courts, served in the military etc. and yet as much as things change they remain the same.  You seem like a very smart dude yet you can’t provide me with one viable solution.  White folks don’t need black folks to tell them stories  because it’s been 400 years.  If white folks aren’t aware of the plight of blacks in America it’s because they don’t want to know.


Have blacks ever considered the fact that maybe they're their own plight?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

MacDre said:


> What are you talking about?  When did I imply that a black man arresting a black man was an uncle tom?  I’m a black man that has a top secret security clearance and has worked for law enforcement.  My brother currently works for LAPD, and my Aunt was one of the first black female police chiefs in the US.  There are good cops.  However, I’m also saying many traded in their white sheets for a badge, uniform, and gun.  I’m also saying racial profiling and over policing of black neighborhoods is real.  I’m also saying that due to systemic racism everywhere from school textbooks, to white images of beauty, access to wealth, education, and power many black people hate themselves.  For example, have you seen before and after pictures of Michael Jackson or Sammy Sosa?  Both of those guys hated being black so much that they tried to turn themselves white surgically! Most people don’t have the type of bread laying around like Mike and Sammy.  So, joining a police force is a low budget way to assimilate and gain acceptance into a culture that hates black people.  It’s a win-win situation because the racist cop gets to say he knows a black guy, it’s also a win for the uncle tom because it makes him feel good when he is accepted by the racist and they tell him he’s different from the lazy ghetto blacks that just want a handout.


Urineidiot 
Word to you’re mother.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

Your


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> I had been a member of American Outlaws since 2012.  I just cancelled my membership.  I am a veteran and cannot support the decision to allow kneeling during the national anthem.  If you want to protest fine.. wear an armband, fly a flag, wear a shirt, talk to the press, I don't care, but to seek a spotlight during the time reserved for honoring those who died while so you can protest I cannot abide.  NFL, MLS, NWSL, MLB... do whatever your employer allows but while you are representing your country and wearing that flag on your uniform you respect the anthem and the flag.
> 
> Fun Fact - Did you know the very first medal of honor won by an African American was given to Army Sgt. William H. Carney during assault on Ft Wagner as shown in the movie Glory.
> 
> ...


So who decides what is a proper display of Constitutionally protected 1st amendment rights, you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2020)

Buddhabman said:


> For the 18000th time his protest isn't about the flag.  Look up the story of why Colin Kaepernick decided to kneel.  Nate Boyer, Army Ranger suggested he do so. 4 years ago, if people had paid attention, intead of mocking him and making this an unnecessary Culture War,  we would not be here with more dead African Americans at the hands of police.


Then dont do it while the rest of us honor those who actually sacrificed.
kaperneck is a tool.He became an "activist" when he got benched, and his girlfriend told him he was black.


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> I had been a member of American Outlaws since 2012.  I just cancelled my membership.  I am a veteran and cannot support the decision to allow kneeling during the national anthem.  If you want to protest fine.. wear an armband, fly a flag, wear a shirt, talk to the press, I don't care, but to seek a spotlight during the time reserved for honoring those who died while so you can protest I cannot abide.  NFL, MLS, NWSL, MLB... do whatever your employer allows but while you are representing your country and wearing that flag on your uniform you respect the anthem and the flag.
> 
> Fun Fact - Did you know the very first medal of honor won by an African American was given to Army Sgt. William H. Carney during assault on Ft Wagner as shown in the movie Glory.
> 
> ...


What a fat pitch. 
You mentioned he was African American? So you pretty much know how would view this protest. Sounds like he'd be on the front lines, fighting for the USA and freedom against the weirdos (in the substantial minority) who would try to prevent it.
You forget that the people on your side fought against the USA. 
LOLOL!!!


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Then dont do it while the rest of us honor those who actually sacrificed.
> kaperneck is a tool


Conservatives are tyrants. Do this, do that! So many rules. Kneeling bad, the confederate flag totally good. Bullshit. Freedom means you do your thing, other people choose what they want to do.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 16, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> I didn't say I don't have ideas about a viable solution.  I said I didn't have an idea about an alternative form of protest that would have drawn more immediate attention to police brutality.  So on that basis I acknowledge that Kaepernick's idea was better than my no idea, but it still didn't work.  Do you think the events of the last two weeks would have been different without Kaepernick?  I don't.


Sure they would have been different. The NFL admitting it was wrong is important. US Soccer admitting it was wrong is important. Drew Brees admitting he was wrong and disappointing racist douches who thought he was on their side is a big deal. There are many people who did not take him seriously at the time who do now. He caused many people to consider brutality for the first time and even if they didn’t believe it was a real problem at the time, they at least started paying attention.

But for Kaepernick, there would be many people who are just starting the process of thinking about police brutality today. And many of them who are seeing the recent events would not be moved today had they not had that history if thinking about systemic discrimination and police brutality to look beyond the looting. 

Kaepernick was also important to show people racist douches in their full splendor. The mere mention of Kaepernick causes people to draw genitals on Michelle Obama and post them in the Internet. Although there’s no helping them, it does impact people who see racists for who they are. When those racists whine about violence and demand protests should be peaceful, but then turn around and mock those who do exactly that, even better to help point out why smart people don’t want to align with their way of thinking.

Kaepernick has not impacted you, but that hardly means he has had no impact. Many people have come around to his way of thinking since he first drew attention to the issue. Clearly he didn’t act or make change to your satisfaction, but you haven’t done or proposed s**t.  The fact that you can’t stop whining about something that imposes nothing on you, and which was done for a purpose that means little or nothing to you, means that your opinion on how nest to draw attention to police brutality also means nothing. Shoot, the mere fact that people still can’t stop talking about Kaepernick years later by itself proves he has made an impact. 

People who care are going to keep doing things you don’t like. You’ll get kneelers, burned down Wendy’s, broken windows and probably the occasional assassinated cop. It doesn’t matter how much you whine. It doesn’t matter how much people ruin your life by kneeling during the anthem. People who think they’re the victim because someone is ruining SportsCenter for them by generating publicity by peacefully protesting the actual murders of people during the anthem can really go f**k themselves. Their whining is obviously even less effective than they Kaepernick’s kneeling.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

Here's why BLM can shove it straight up their asses.  Look at the first paragraph.  "they racially profiled a man."  No, you fucking imbecile, a man on half a dozen drugs tried to pass counterfeit money and was caught.  Un-fucking-believable.  The lack of accountability is stunning.









						Cup Foods, a Minneapolis Corner Store Forever Tied to the Death of George Floyd
					

MINNEAPOLIS -- Scorn for the brown brick corner store keeps pouring in: "They call the cops on black people," one person says in an online business review. "Racially profiled a man." "Disgusting."The outrage is aimed at Cup Foods, a neighborhood market in south Minneapolis




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sure they would have been different. The NFL admitting it was wrong is important. US Soccer admitting it was wrong is important. Drew Brees admitting he was wrong and disappointing racist douches who thought he was on their side is a big deal. There are many people who did not take him seriously at the time who do now. He caused many people to consider brutality for the first time and even if they didn’t believe it was a real problem at the time, they at least started paying attention.
> 
> But for Kaepernick, there would be many people who are just starting the process of thinking about police brutality today. And many of them who are seeing the recent events would not be moved today had they not had that history if thinking about systemic discrimination and police brutality to look beyond the looting.
> 
> ...


Kaepertrash is a phony piece of shit.  Here are some facts about your hero:

1.  Abandoned by his black father at birth.
2.  Adopted by a white, middle class family.
3.  Grew up in a culturally diverse community of mostly agriculture.
4.  Turned down a professional baseball contract in high school.
5.  Received a football scholarship in college.
6.  Said and did NOTHING for the black community when he was starting and in the Super Bowl.
7.  Inherited a 1st place team in Week 10 of the season due to Alex Smith's injury.
8.  Decided to kneel when he learned he lost his starting job.
9.  Wore "cops are pigs" socks on the field.
10.  Grew his hair out so people even KNEW he was black at all.
11.  Walked away from the last year of his contract.
12.  Declined opportunities with other teams because he, and his ugly girlfriend, thought he should be paid more.
13.  Began doing "charity" work for black people because he'd done jack shit for them before.

That's your hero.  He's a phony just like you.  Anybody that defends stupid criminals that resist arrest, can also go fuck themselves.  If you can't play by the rules in society, and choose to decline your right to be treated fairly, you aren't smart enough to live among the rest of us.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Conservatives are tyrants. Do this, do that! So many rules. Kneeling bad, the confederate flag totally good. Bullshit. Freedom means you do your thing, other people choose what they want to do.


I don't remember "conservatives" wanting open borders and American taxpayers footing the bill for illegals to come here and get free healthcare.  I seem to remember all the libtard candidates raising their hands for that.  Don't you?  And wasn't it libtards taking away my Constitutional rights and "freedom to do my thing" when it comes to owning firearms?  Wasn't it Robert "the fake Mexican" O'Rourke coming for my "AR-14" per CornRow Joe?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

Killed by black men.  Black Lives Matter doesn't give a fuck.  Why should the police?  Defund them... they're the bad guys, right?









						Florida Police Investigating Death of Black Lives Matter Activist Oluwatoyin Salau as Homicide
					

Another woman, Victoria Sims, 75, was also found dead. A suspect, identified as Aaron Glee Jr., 49, has been taken into custody




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sure they would have been different. The NFL admitting it was wrong is important. US Soccer admitting it was wrong is important. Drew Brees admitting he was wrong and disappointing racist douches who thought he was on their side is a big deal. There are many people who did not take him seriously at the time who do now. He caused many people to consider brutality for the first time and even if they didn’t believe it was a real problem at the time, they at least started paying attention.
> 
> But for Kaepernick, there would be many people who are just starting the process of thinking about police brutality today. And many of them who are seeing the recent events would not be moved today had they not had that history if thinking about systemic discrimination and police brutality to look beyond the looting.
> 
> ...


So Drew Brees saw the light within hours of the social media outrage?
That changed his life long ways?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Kaepertrash is a phony piece of shit.  Here are some facts about your hero:
> 
> 1.  Abandoned by his black father at birth.
> 2.  Adopted by a white, middle class family.
> ...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> View attachment 7701


Nice hair.  Awhile back, one of those rolled across the highway, right in front of me, and I drove right over it.


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> What a fat pitch.
> You mentioned he was African American? So you pretty much know how would view this protest. Sounds like he'd be on the front lines, fighting for the USA and freedom against the weirdos (in the substantial minority) who would try to prevent it.
> You forget that the people on your side fought against the USA.
> LOLOL!!!


So True!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> So True!


You're replying to yourself now, stupid?  Did you forget to log in as your alter ego?


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

MacDre said:


> There are those in the black community that hate themselves and want to assimilate into white culture.  I think they are picked on and constantly ridiculed.  I have never in my life heard of someone equating education with acting white.  I think your friend is the exception not the rule.



*" It's not the Melanin Content of the skin, but the character from within "*


----------



## MacDre (Jun 16, 2020)

Dum


nononono said:


> *" It's not the Melanin Content of the skin, but the character from within "*


Fool!  I didn’t mention “melanin content,” you did.  But, I did speak to trauma and character defects.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're replying to yourself now, stupid?  Did you forget to log in as your alter ego?


Still a sucker for the hidden ball trick.


----------



## Frank (Jun 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're replying to yourself now, stupid?  Did you forget to log in as your alter ego?


Which one is his alter alias?  I love when people get caught doing this  (aka Kevin Durant)


----------



## dad4 (Jun 16, 2020)

MacDre said:


> Dum
> 
> Fool!  I didn’t mention “melanin content,” you did.  But, I did speak to trauma and character defects.


We used to have a lot of insults for “person from group A who is kind to people from group B”.  

Being kind to people from other groups isn’t a character defect, and it doesn’t need its own set of insults.  You can retire the phrase “Uncle Tom”.  It belongs in the trash along with the rest of the racial loyalty insults.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Still a sucker for the hidden ball trick.


Is that what you call it when you fuck up?  Your balls are hidden, that's for sure.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

Frank said:


> Which one is his alter alias?  I love when people get caught doing this  (aka Kevin Durant)


Espola... Messy and Husker Du... peas in a pod.


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Still a sucker for the hidden ball trick.


What’s even better is that then you tell him, in not so many words, “dude you fell for it, those are quotes from your team,” I mean you tell him what you were doing (that’s a lady g quote, that’s a trump quote) and he’s STILL TOO STUPID to understand. It’s fantastic!


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

Frank said:


> Which one is his alter alias?  I love when people get caught doing this  (aka Kevin Durant)


Let’s be Frank.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s even better is that then you tell him, in not so many words, “dude you fell for it, those are quotes from your team,” I mean you tell him what you were doing (that’s a lady g quote, that’s a trump quote) and he’s STILL TOO STUPID to understand. It’s fantastic!


----------



## EOTL (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m not praising violence. I’m just telling you why it is happening and also justified. Exactly zero people have been killed by the protestors I support. I believe a total of 5 people have presumably been killed in total after 15 days of massive protests nationwide, and another 5 are maybes. 12,000x more people die of the flu every year. Big deal, right?
> 
> How many black people have been murdered by the police? Beaten by police because of their race? Wrongfully charged with crimes? Murdered by non-police because of race? Denied equal employment and housing opportunity? Had genitals photoshopped onto their photos for no reason other than racism?
> 
> If you’re so upset about collateral damage, express sympathy for Breonna Taylor’s family and demand that the Louisville police be held accountable. Oppose po po brutality and express support for Chauvin’s prosecutors.  If your only concern however is about broken windows and some minor collateral damage, too bad. If you won’t acknowledge the legitimate reasons for the protests, you’re gonna get more bricks.


Shoot, it looks like we can lower the number from 5 to 3 now.  The cops and white supremacists have now murdered more people due to the protests than black folk. Yikes. Oh, and when I say “shoot”, I mean that figuratively. You racists have murdered more than enough people the last few weeks.









						Suspect in killing of 2 Bay Area officers tied to right-wing 'boogaloo' group, prosecutors allege
					

Air Force Sgt. Steven Carrillo, charged with the killing of a sheriff's sergeant, now faces federal charges in the Oakland slaying of a federal officer.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2020)

_While Chicago was roiled by another day of protests and looting in the wake of George Floyd’s murder, 18 people were killed Sunday, May 31, making it the single most violent day in Chicago in six decades, according to the University of Chicago Crime Lab._ The lab’s data doesn’t go back further than 1961.

From 7 p.m. Friday, May 29, through 11 p.m. Sunday, May 31, 25 people were killed in the city, with another 85 wounded by gunfire, according to data maintained by the Chicago Sun-Times.

In a city with an international reputation for crime — where 900 murders per year were common in the early 1990s — it was the most violent weekend in Chicago’s modern history, stretching police resources that were already thin because of protests and looting.









						18 murders in 24 hours: Inside the most violent day in 60 years in Chicago
					

‘We’ve never seen anything like it at all,’ said Max Kapustin, the senior research director at the University of Chicago Crime Lab.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Shoot, it looks like we can lower the number from 5 to 3 now.  The cops and white supremacists have now murdered more people due to the protests than black folk. Yikes. Oh, and when I say “shoot”, I mean that figuratively. You racists have murdered more than enough people the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot, it looks like we can add 2 more to the hoodrat resume.  Tell me, Rainbow Warrior, where is Al Sharpton?  How about LeBron?  Any word from Kanye yet on money for the families?  Ashton Kutcher do another crying video?  How about The Rock and Kevin Hart... they still had enough?  Has 'BLACK KNIVES MATTER" Kareem remained fed up over this?  Kaeperprick going to kneel at the local middle school after throwing some passes?  We really should defund black criminals.









						Suspect charged with murder, kidnapping in Oluwatoyin Salau case
					

A suspect has been charged in the double homicide of two women reported missing this month in Tallahassee.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

*Are you fucking kidding me?  Does he give a shit about innocent black people getting murdered or just criminals?  What a goddamned clown.*









						Stephen Jackson: Kyrie Irving has been calling me crying since George Floyd’s death
					

George Floyd's death was a personal loss for former NBA player Stephen Jackson.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Shoot, it looks like we can lower the number from 5 to 3 now.  The cops and white supremacists have now murdered more people due to the protests than black folk. Yikes. Oh, and when I say “shoot”, I mean that figuratively. You racists have murdered more than enough people the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey " Eric " the BIG FAT Kneeling LIAR......The " Boogaloo " movement is a False movement to*
*draw attention to Right Wing individuals...actually a way to create a Civil War......*
*You DEMOCRATS are beyond filthy.....you are spawn from Hell it appears....!*









						The Boogaloo Movement Is Not What You Think - bellingcat
					

Translations:English (UK)Русский (Россия)On May 26th, crowds gathered in Minneapolis, Minnesota, to protest the death of 46-year-old George Floyd at the hands of the city’s police department. Floyd was black. Many of the protesters were people of color.  The department fired four policemen that...




					www.bellingcat.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

Where is the white woman's name?  Why isn't the media saying the killer is black and one victim is white?  Double standard much?









						Florida Police Investigating Death of Black Lives Matter Activist Oluwatoyin Salau as Homicide
					

Another woman, Victoria Sims, 75, was also found dead. A suspect, identified as Aaron Glee Jr., 49, has been taken into custody




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

Fucking pig.








						Police Officer Rappells Down Cliff With K9 Leash To Save Toddlers From Drowning | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fucking pig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cop needs to be defunded immediately.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

CNN's Van Jones Compliments Trump's Executive Order on Police Reform
					

Unity! Kind of...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

Uncle Tom 








						Ahmaud Arbery's mother comments on 'emotional' meeting with President Trump | Fox News Video
					

Wanda Cooper-Jones says President Trump was compassionate and listened to families' concerns.




					video.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

'Is it only a pandemic if you are a conservative?': Meghan McCain rips 'mixed messaging' on crowds
					

'The View' co-host called out the hypocrisy of those criticizing Trump for resuming rallies




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

Who does this dumb fuck belong to?
I bet I know.








						Tim Kaine faces furious backlash after claiming the United States 'created' slavery
					

Social media mocked and ridiculed the historically dubious claim




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## blam (Jun 16, 2020)

To all right wingers:

The enemy of you is not the person of another race or another country.

It is the top 1% of your own race who decided to give visas to other workers to take away your jobs.

It is the top 1% of your own race who decided to open an off shore center and ask you to train them to take away your jobs.

It is the top 1% of your own race who decided to open free trade areas so that products created overseas can be cheaply imported into the USA to take away your jobs.

It is the top 1% of your own race (Reagan is the famous one) who decided to weaken the power of unions so that jobs can more easily be sent elsewhere and employers can threaten to fire you and hire someone else if you ask for more.

The lifestyle would have been great if the top 1% of your own race had taken good care of you. 

Stop the racial hate. Instead aim it at your top 1%.


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

blam said:


> To all right wingers:
> 
> The enemy of you is not the person of another race or another country.
> 
> ...


I think the flip side of your point is that when given the choice, the employers decided those fat privileged white workers couldn’t compete.

But the people who you are speaking to also vote against labor protections and they’re anti-union, which is a nice irony here.


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who does this dumb fuck belong to?
> I bet I know.
> 
> 
> ...



*Tim Kaine the original Version.......!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2020)

blam said:


> To all right wingers:
> 
> The enemy of you is not the person of another race or another country.
> 
> ...


That's the game, keep us busy squabbling about nonsense while they stripmine the world's resources. Us being one of those resources. Divide and conquer.


----------



## met61 (Jun 16, 2020)

Typical lefties...









						Mayor celebrates BLM protests, then calls them ‘domestic terrorism’ when her home is vandalized
					

Olympia mayor Cheryl Selby has been a backer of the protests that spread across the country amid the death of George Floyd, but when these same people vandalized her home, she called it “domestic terrorism.”




					thepostmillennial.com


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

met61 said:


> Typical lefties...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ones in all black are the righties. Fortunately, everybody with a clue and the cops all know it.


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 16, 2020)

Right wing has always been the predominantly violent political movement, from the KKK to the white militias.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

blam said:


> To all right wingers:
> 
> The enemy of you is not the person of another race or another country.
> 
> ...


The racial hate has to do with percentages of crimes committed and the refusal to accept responsibility for them.  13%... not the 1%.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> I think the flip side of your point is that when given the choice, the employers decided those fat privileged white workers couldn’t compete.
> 
> But the people who you are speaking to also vote against labor protections and they’re anti-union, which is a nice irony here.


According to you you are a 1%er.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

Trump Hosts Emotional Meeting with Families of People Killed by Police
					

President Donald Trump met privately with a group of families of Americans killed by law enforcement on Tuesday.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> The ones in all black are the righties. Fortunately, everybody with a clue and the cops all know it.


You wish


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Right wing has always been the predominantly violent political movement, from the KKK to the white militias.


If you say it enough you may even believe it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Right wing has always been the predominantly violent political movement, from the KKK to the white militias.


Don't leave the Nazis out! The ones in here already show feelings of isolation and abandonment.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> The ones in all black are the righties. Fortunately, everybody with a clue and the cops all know it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> View attachment 7717







“If you see somebody getting ready to throw a tomato, knock the crap out of them, would you? Seriously, OK? Just knock the hell — I promise you, I will pay for the legal fees. I promise. I promise. They won’t be so much, because the courts agree with us too — what’s going on in this country.”


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7718
> 
> 
> “If you see somebody getting ready to throw a tomato, knock the crap out of them, would you? Seriously, OK? Just knock the hell — I promise you, I will pay for the legal fees. I promise. I promise. They won’t be so much, because the courts agree with us too — what’s going on in this country.”


Picture worth 1,000 words. The cigarette is a nice touch. These people are our nation's finest.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Picture worth 1,000 words. The cigarette is a nice touch. These people are our nation's finest.


. . . another reason why our healthcare is so expensive.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey " Eric " the BIG FAT Kneeling LIAR......The " Boogaloo " movement is a False movement to*
> *draw attention to Right Wing individuals...actually a way to create a Civil War......*
> *You DEMOCRATS are beyond filthy.....you are spawn from Hell it appears....!*
> 
> ...


Like I said earlier. Boogaloo - 5, Antifa - 0. 

So weird that that Antifa is a real threat to American lives, yet the fake Boogaloo is the only one of the two that actually murders people.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> The ones in all black are the righties. Fortunately, everybody with a clue and the cops all know it.


*The ones in all BLACK are your Aunt's and Uncle's ......practicing Saul Alinsky's *
*Rules For Radicals .....you know...the Book your " Uncle Barry " gave you....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Like I said earlier. Boogaloo - 5, Antifa - 0.
> 
> So weird that that Antifa is a real threat to American lives, yet the fake Boogaloo is the only one of the two that actually murders people.


*Boogaloo = ANTIFA = DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*
*
No matter how you spin it...the TRUTH always comes out !
*
*And the SH@T ends up on YOUR porch.....*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> What a fat pitch.
> You mentioned he was African American? So you pretty much know how would view this protest. Sounds like he'd be on the front lines, fighting for the USA and freedom against the weirdos (in the substantial minority) who would try to prevent it.
> You forget that the people on your side fought against the USA.
> LOLOL!!!


Oh he would protest but he wouldn't use the flag to do it.  No one is saying dont protest.. we are saying don't use the time dedicated to those who sacrificed to do it.  That is their time.. not yours.
I think we can agree that Jim Brown was one of the first athletes to stand up for equality back when it was fire hoses and dogs. This is what he had to say about kneeling.









						Jim Brown Says He'd Never Kneel During Anthem, Won't 'Denigrate My Flag'
					

Hall of Fame running back  Jim Brown  said Tuesday that he won't kneel during the playing of the national anthem.    According to  Tom Withers  of the Associated Press, Brown said, " I'll never kneel and I will always respect the flag...




					bleacherreport.com


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Oh he would protest but he wouldn't use the flag to do it.  No one is saying dont protest.. we are saying don't use the time dedicated to those who sacrificed to do it.  That is their time.. not yours.
> I think we can agree that Jim Brown was one of the first athletes to stand up for equality back when it was fire hoses and dogs. This is what he had to say about kneeling.
> 
> 
> ...


Surprising that he takes that position.
Fortunately, he acknowledges one’s right to kneel during the anthem.
Maybe he will respect the sacrifice that Kap has made...
This was an interesting take...

Former U.S. men's national soccer team coach *Bruce Arena said* that it's "inappropriate" to *play* "The Star-Spangled Banner" before sporting events. ... He continued: "We *don't*use the national *anthem* in movie theaters, on Broadway, other events in the United States.


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Surprising that he takes that position.
> Fortunately, he acknowledges one’s right to kneel during the anthem.
> Maybe he will respect the sacrifice that Kap has made...
> This was an interesting take...
> ...


It has been tradition for years in Pro sports but in the same article he also says..."I would tell you this ... I'm the most patriotic person you're ever going to be around. *As the national team coach, at times, during the national anthem, I was in tears," Arena said on Twellman's show. "Honored to represent the United States in World Cups and international matches. And I think playing the national anthem is clearly appropriate at those levels.*"   _Funny how you left that out._

I am not objecting to kneeling on Pro sports teams.  That is up to the league and who pays the players.  If they want to allow them to do that they take the glory or the hit depending on how it turns out.   I am saying if you wear the flag on your uniform and are representing the US in competition it is appropriate to play the anthem and the players should respect it.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 18, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> I am saying if you wear the flag on your uniform and are representing the US in competition it is appropriate to play the anthem and the players should respect it.


That's a fair point, and one I mostly agree with. Ultimately for me though, the US is all about the constitution, individualism, our right to be American, so if you want to kneel, I might disagree, but I 100% support your right to do it.

I will add, I do think that lot is made of the sanctity of the flag/anthem and honoring those who have served, but I can't understand why those same people who are so sanctimonious are not advocating for and protesting about all the domestic insurrectionist statues around the country, about the flying of the battle flag of the confederacy to celebrate armed insurrectionists who cost this country 1M lives ... I guess those people will also be in the "9/11, never forget" brigade. Yeah, I don't get those people. I think they are just confused or sheep or both.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> It has been tradition for years in Pro sports but in the same article he also says..."I would tell you this ... I'm the most patriotic person you're ever going to be around. *As the national team coach, at times, during the national anthem, I was in tears," Arena said on Twellman's show. "Honored to represent the United States in World Cups and international matches. And I think playing the national anthem is clearly appropriate at those levels.*"   _Funny how you left that out._
> 
> I am not objecting to kneeling on Pro sports teams.  That is up to the league and who pays the players.  If they want to allow them to do that they take the glory or the hit depending on how it turns out.   I am saying if you wear the flag on your uniform and are representing the US in competition it is appropriate to play the anthem and the players should respect it.


You’re troubled that I left out that when the national team plays, he wants the anthem but for every other sporting event, he doesn’t ? 
Well, I believe that based upon your above post, we largely agree...the anthem should be played only at USA national team sporting events. 
But I do love Megan Rapinoe and she’s a rock star, and I also loved what Tommie Smith and a John Carlos did at the Olympics, so I respect the right of protest, even then.


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re troubled that I left out that when the national team plays, he wants the anthem but for every other sporting event, he doesn’t ?
> Well, I believe that based upon your above post, we largely agree...the anthem should be played only at USA national team sporting events.
> But I do love Megan Rapinoe and she’s a rock star, and I also loved what Tommie Smith and a John Carlos did at the Olympics, so I respect the right of protest, even then.


There is where we differ.  I feel there are many ways to protest without disrespecting the sacrifices of others.  Kneeling during the anthem is needlessly provocative and divisive, especially when it honors those of all races that died to ensure you can protest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

whatithink said:


> That's a fair point, and one I mostly agree with. Ultimately for me though, the US is all about the constitution, individualism, our right to be American, so if you want to kneel, I might disagree, but I 100% support your right to do it.
> 
> I will add, I do think that lot is made of the sanctity of the flag/anthem and honoring those who have served, but I can't understand why those same people who are so sanctimonious are not advocating for and protesting about all the domestic insurrectionist statues around the country, about the flying of the battle flag of the confederacy to celebrate armed insurrectionists who cost this country 1M lives ... I guess those people will also be in the "9/11, never forget" brigade. Yeah, I don't get those people. I think they are just confused or sheep or both.


Different


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> There is where we differ.  I feel there are many ways to protest without disrespecting the sacrifices of others.  Kneeling during the anthem is needlessly provocative and divisive, especially when it honors those of all races that died to ensure you can protest.


And as to that point, I would ditto what WhatIThink said above.
One of the many benefits of being American is having the right to peacefully protest...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re troubled that I left out that when the national team plays, he wants the anthem but for every other sporting event, he doesn’t ?
> Well, I believe that based upon your above post, we largely agree...the anthem should be played only at USA national team sporting events.
> But I do love Megan Rapinoe and she’s a rock star, and I also loved what Tommie Smith and a John Carlos did at the Olympics, so I respect the right of protest, even then.


Pinko.


----------



## tjinaz (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> And as to that point, I would ditto what WhatIThink said above.
> One of the many benefits of being American is having the right to peacefully protest...


Yup and I have the right to protest US Soccer's tacit approval of disrespecting the flag and anthem by withdrawing my support.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Yup and I have the right to protest US Soccer's tacit approval of disrespecting the flag and anthem by withdrawing my support.


Everybody supports Megan Rapinoe!


----------



## EOTL (Jun 18, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> It has been tradition for years in Pro sports but in the same article he also says..."I would tell you this ... I'm the most patriotic person you're ever going to be around. *As the national team coach, at times, during the national anthem, I was in tears," Arena said on Twellman's show. "Honored to represent the United States in World Cups and international matches. And I think playing the national anthem is clearly appropriate at those levels.*"   _Funny how you left that out._
> 
> I am not objecting to kneeling on Pro sports teams.  That is up to the league and who pays the players.  If they want to allow them to do that they take the glory or the hit depending on how it turns out.   I am saying if you wear the flag on your uniform and are representing the US in competition it is appropriate to play the anthem and the players should respect it.


You can only control yourself. You cannot dictate to anyone what the flag or anthem means to them. That is how it is.

For many, the flag is a symbol and reminder of living in a country that is woefully inadequate and failing them. For many of them, it is. For many others, the country has been good to them but they recognize that it fails others miserably. When people try to tell them it isn’t failing anyone and they need to be more respectful of a piece of cloth that represents a nation that is not respectful of them in return, it only breeds more resentment and more kneelers.

When you say kneelers are disrespecting the sacrifices of others, frankly that is just bullshit. There is nothing that requires people to agree that the flag represents the meaning you ascribe to it and want to force upon them. Someone kneeling is no more disrespectful than you failing to kneel because you lack sufficient respect for the kneeler’s belief that the flag represents a country is failing too many of its people.

If you don’t want to support the WNT because Rapinoe or anyone else kneels, great, that’s your right. Great for me also because I don’t have to worry about seated next to you unless you go to Padres games.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody supports Megan Rapinoe!


Everybody?


----------



## whatithink (Jun 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Different


What flag did the Union fight under? What anthem did they play? How exactly is it different? Aren't the Union soldiers who fought and died in the civil war being honored through the flag and by standing for the anthem? 

In contrast, the Confederacy wanted to break up the USA, literally. Just so they could continue to own people, and treat them any way they wanted, with impunity - you know work them to death, beat them to death, rape them and so on, whatever they wanted to do with their "property". 

You can't have it both way. The honor shown to the Confederacy is a direct contradiction to showing honor to the flag and anthem. It dishonors the lives lost and blood spilt to keep this country together, by those Union soldiers.

I don't see it as different. I see it as rank hypocrisy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everybody?


Everybody who isn't a disingenuous troll like you, liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

whatithink said:


> What flag did the Union fight under? What anthem did they play? How exactly is it different? Aren't the Union soldiers who fought and died in the civil war being honored through the flag and by standing for the anthem?
> 
> In contrast, the Confederacy wanted to break up the USA, literally. Just so they could continue to own people, and treat them any way they wanted, with impunity - you know work them to death, beat them to death, rape them and so on, whatever they wanted to do with their "property".
> 
> ...


Can’t change history.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everybody who isn't a disingenuous troll like you, liar.


I knew it.
Everybody loves the dyke is a troll line.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can’t change history.


But you can certainly change people's perception of history. For example, you can raise statues to traitors and paint them as "honorable southern gentlemen". You can make the flag they fought under acceptable and ignore everything it stood for.

It seems you've bought it.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I knew it.
> Everybody loves the dyke is a troll line.


It's not. Everybody loves Megan Rapinoe. She's a total rock star. Believe me, I wish we had a male soccer player of her talents and charisma. I even bought a T-shirt of her doing that amazing bow after the World Cup goal and I never really care about female athletes.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> It's not. Everybody loves Megan Rapinoe. She's a total rock star. Believe me, I wish we had a male soccer player of her talents and charisma. I even bought a T-shirt of her doing that amazing bow after the World Cup goal and* I never really care about female athletes.*


I hope you care now Messy and I hope you don't only care because you have reason too now.  That's why I came on this forum in the first place.  Treating girl soccer players horrible.  I hope you can and your pals also support the girls now since I see you care now.  Thank you Messy.  Go Megan and go all girls in soccer, whatever level they play.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I hope you care now Messy and I hope you don't only care because you have reason too now.  That's why I came on this forum in the first place.  Treating girl soccer players horrible.  I hope you can and your pals also support the girls now since I see you care now.  Thank you Messy.  Go Megan and go all girls in soccer, whatever level they play.


The women are total stars. I don’t have daughters and I’m not a women’s sports fan but generation after generation, the USWNT brings us talented and charismatic stars and great teams and I give maximum respect...and Megan’s the best! Why oh why can’t the men’s team be like that?!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2020)

whatithink said:


> But you can certainly change people's perception of history. For example, you can raise statues to traitors and paint them as "honorable southern gentlemen". You can make the flag they fought under acceptable and ignore everything it stood for.
> 
> It seems you've bought it.


Every record has been destroyed or falsified, every book rewritten, every picture repainted, every statue and street building has been renamed, every date has been altered.
And the process is continuing day by day, minute by minute. 
History has stopped.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> The women are total stars. I don’t have daughters and I’m not a women’s sports fan but generation after generation, the USWNT brings us talented and charismatic stars and great teams and I give maximum respect...and Megan’s the best! Why oh why can’t the men’s team be like that?!


Woman are amazing.  I got two amazing one's at my house and they have taught me so much.  Woman have a lot to say too and I appreciate them more & more in life and we will be hearing from them soon


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re troubled that I left out that when the national team plays, he wants the anthem but for every other sporting event, he doesn’t ?
> Well, I believe that based upon your above post, we largely agree...the anthem should be played only at USA national team sporting events.
> But I do love Megan Rapinoe and she’s a rock star, and I also loved what Tommie Smith and a John Carlos did at the Olympics, so I respect the right of protest, even then.


Rapinoe is trash.  A once great player turned average, "look at me and my agenda" hanger-on.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody supports Megan Rapinoe!


Who is 'everybody'?  You and your chinchilla?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> It's not. Everybody loves Megan Rapinoe. She's a total rock star. Believe me, I wish we had a male soccer player of her talents and charisma. I even bought a T-shirt of her doing that amazing bow after the World Cup goal and I never really care about female athletes.


You figure it'll be true if you keep posting it?  Her "amazing bow" is a joke.  I wish she went out with class like Wambach did.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Every record has been destroyed or falsified, every book rewritten, every picture repainted, every statue and street building has been renamed, every date has been altered.
> And the process is continuing day by day, minute by minute.
> History has stopped.


Poor Ricky's head is gonna explode. He's like an old grandfather with his "what in tarnation is going on here? They got men kissing each other in the streets, cars you plug in, no Confederate flags...what the heck is going on?"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

"...and Megan’s the best! Why oh why can’t the men’s team be like that?!"


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Everybody loves Megan!





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody loves Megan!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her own teammates don't like her anymore.









						Megan Rapinoe wrongly thinks she’s a preacher — not a player
					

Arrogant, abrasive, sanctimonious, whiny, humorless, unpatriotic, self-important and immensely boring, Megan Rapinoe has made the least of her sudden ascent to fame as the captain of the World Cup-…




					nypost.com


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Rapinoe is trash.  A once great player turned average, "look at me and my agenda" hanger-on.


It’s so great that she has found other ways to make a difference as her career winds down. She’s more visible than ever.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You can only control yourself. You cannot dictate to anyone what the flag or anthem means to them. That is how it is.



Tell that to Drew Bress...Flag means something specific to him.  His beliefs mean he is a racist, uninformed, ignorant, a redneck, and in general a horrible person.  With everything going on today it’s better just not to say much especially if you are a known public figure instead of an anonymous soccer parent/troll on a message board.

Dude got belief shamed by the sports world and media...needed to make an apology to move forward. He did not say anything wrong. He gave his belief and perspective. The prejudice against beliefs are what all the “enlightened” ones are protesting/looting/rioting about. The hypocrisy is endless...athletes and entertainers should stick to their day jobs. I tune into them for entertainment not to listen to their opinions/beliefs.

Didn’t George Washington have slaves...when is there going to be a call for our currency, Mount Rushmore, Street Names...the sensitivity is endless. Pelosi took portraits down for Juneteenth, my bank in closing at 1pm...do Dems realize their party supported slavery??? Just curious...At least that’s what “history” tells us, but that can’t be the correct history can it...never...nope. Dems=Good, Enlightened, Reps=Racist, Ignorant... 

Can’t wait for next weeks set of over-reactions.  Very excited to see what happens.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor Ricky's head is gonna explode. He's like an old grandfather with his "what in tarnation is going on here? They got men kissing each other in the streets, cars you plug in, no Confederate flags...what the heck is going on?"


I didnt write that.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Her own teammates don't like her anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pravda comes up with some real zingers, I’ll give them that. Happy Juneteenth everyone!


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Tell that to Drew Bress...Flag means something specific to him.  His beliefs mean he is a racist, uninformed, ignorant, a redneck, and in general a horrible person.  With everything going on today it’s better just not to say much especially if you are a known public figure instead of an anonymous soccer parent/troll on a message board.
> 
> Dude got belief shamed by the sports world and media...needed to make an apology to move forward. He did not say anything wrong. He gave his belief and perspective. The prejudice against beliefs are what all the “enlightened” ones are protesting/looting/rioting about. The hypocrisy is endless...athletes and entertainers should stick to their day jobs. I tune into them for entertainment not to listen to their opinions/beliefs.
> 
> ...


The latest awakening of consciousness about our racist history is really bumming some people out, such as yourself.
 It’s ok, we will be fine. America is a resilient nation and dealing with hard truths about our past and present is a good thing.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> The latest awakening of consciousness about our racist history is really bumming some people out, such as yourself.
> It’s ok, we will be fine. America is a resilient nation and dealing with hard truths about our past and present is a good thing.


Do you support the destruction of anything involving George Washington and the destruction of the United States of America? Yes or no?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Tell that to Drew Bress...Flag means something specific to him.  His beliefs mean he is a racist, uninformed, ignorant, a redneck, and in general a horrible person.  With everything going on today it’s better just not to say much especially if you are a known public figure instead of an anonymous soccer parent/troll on a message board.
> 
> Dude got belief shamed by the sports world and media...needed to make an apology to move forward. He did not say anything wrong. He gave his belief and perspective. The prejudice against his beliefs are what all the “enlightened” ones are protesting/looting/rioting about. The hypocrisy is endless...athletes and entertainers should stick to their day jobs. I tune into them for entertainment not to listen to their opinions/beliefs.
> 
> ...


Slow down man, you’re losing your train of thought.  No, Drew Brees did not express what the flag meant to him.  He tried to express what he believed it should mean to others. He got educated and unlike the bigots who get upset when uppity black people don’t do as they’re told, he actually listened to reason and changed his perspective. But I can see why you believe he only apologized because he was shamed. Racists are compelled to de-legitimize the authenticity of Brees’ apology because, otherwise it means that someone they respected as one of their own turned on them. And there aren’t a lot of overtly racist public figures out there. They need to hang onto the few who are left if they’re going to have any hope of justifying their bigotry going forward. Man, if even the QB for the New Orleans Saints won’t support racism, who do you even have left? It’s not like having Ted Nugent on your side helps the cause. 

Yes, GW had slaves. That is a real black mark. If people decide to take down his statues and rename cities and states, ok. Personally, I’d prefer to leave them since he wasn’t a treasonous POS. But I also understand why others don’t. Maybe we can hang a sign on them like what HBO is doing before Gone With the Wind?

As for the democrat thing, I love it that Republicans need to go back 150 years to find a Democrat as bigoted as most Republicans are today. Also keep in mind that when you need to point to Abraham Lincoln as a Republican who wasn’t a blatant racist, you kinda lost the argument before it started. 

Happy Juneteenth!  How do you racist Republicans feel about our new holiday? I know how you guys got about getting an extra day off when it was MLK, Jr.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> Do you support the destruction of anything involving George Washington and the destruction of the United States of America? Yes or no?


Was George Washington a treasonous bastard like the confederates? Were GW statues erected for the express purpose of glorifying racism and ensuring black people still knew who was boss despite their pathetic showing in the Civil War?  Did GW go to war for the express purpose of maintaining slavery?

Little p**y is making his “whatabout-ism” argument because he’s too chicken to come right out and say how much he idolizes statues of racist, treasonous pieces of sh*t who should have been shot on-site. He needs to make up false equivalencies if he’s to have any hope of supporting racism without actually having to admit what he’s doing. You think Tucker Carlson taught you well, but we know you’re both idiots and racist s**tbags who worship traitors to our country who find slavery more important than being an American. Well, your b.s. is a “lost cause”.

Happy Juneteenth racists!


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Slow down man, you’re losing your train of thought.  No, Drew Brees did not express what the flag meant to him.  He tried to express what he believed it should mean to others. He got educated and unlike the bigots who get upset when uppity black people don’t do as they’re told, he actually listened to reason and changed his perspective. But I can see why you believe he only apologized because he was shamed. Racists are compelled to de-legitimize the authenticity of Brees’ apology because, otherwise it means that someone they respected as one of their own turned on them. And there aren’t a lot of overtly racist public figures out there. They need to hang onto the few who are left if they’re going to have any hope of justifying their bigotry going forward. Man, if even the QB for the New Orleans Saints won’t support racism, who do you even have left? It’s not like having Ted Nugent on your side helps the cause.
> 
> Yes, GW had slaves. That is a real black mark. If people decide to take down his statues and rename cities and states, ok. Personally, I’d prefer to leave them since he wasn’t a treasonous POS. But I also understand why others don’t. Maybe we can hang a sign on them like what HBO is doing before Gone With the Wind?
> 
> ...


Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> Do you support the destruction of anything involving George Washington and the destruction of the United States of America? Yes or no?


Hey Dumbshit, EOTL is my mouthpiece now.
But I will say that you are really shamefully stupid and you can blow it out your ass. 
But try not to be mad that racism is getting called out everywhere...it’s good for the country.


----------



## whatithink (Jun 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Every record has been destroyed or falsified, every book rewritten, every picture repainted, every statue and street building has been renamed, every date has been altered.
> And the process is continuing day by day, minute by minute.
> History has stopped.


Yes, history by its nature has "stopped", you can't change it, but you can dictate the narrative and perception of it, i.e. re-write it. It has always been thus, today is no different - the adoration of the confederacy is a good case in point. The hysteria around kneeling versus statues to traitors, now rebranded as southern "patriots" ...


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Was George Washington a treasonous bastard like the confederates? Were GW statues erected for the express purpose of glorifying racism and ensuring black people still knew who was boss despite their pathetic showing in the Civil War?  Did GW go to war for the express purpose of maintaining slavery?
> 
> Little p**y is making his “whatabout-ism” argument because he’s too chicken to come right out and say how much he idolizes statues of racist, treasonous pieces of sh*t who should have been shot on-site. He needs to make up false equivalencies if he’s to have any hope of supporting racism without actually having to admit what he’s doing. You think Tucker Carlson taught you well, but we know you’re both idiots and racist s**tbags who worship traitors to our country who find slavery more important than being an American. Well, your b.s. is a “lost cause”.
> 
> Happy Juneteenth racists!


In other words, you support the Destruction of the United States and the burning of the flag. Another liberal throwing useless insults online. All I did was ask a question. Yes or no. Your answer is clear. 

I'm sorry you have been brainwashed with hate by the left-wing media. Your post certainly says how much hate you have with anyone that has a different take on things. 

Please don't call me a racist as you do not know me or anything about me. That is a form of discrimination, taking any registered Republican and calling them racist. 

I stand against the display of the Confederate Flag. I have no problem with the removal of Confederate General statues. I understand both. I do however have a problem with the removal of the Founding Fathers if the United States and the burning of the Flag. 

I do not agree with all Police Officers being painted with a broad brush in the way you and many others do. Again, because of a minimal few, you discriminate against over a million who put they're lives at risk everyday to protect from harm.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> The latest awakening of consciousness about our racist history is really bumming some people out, such as yourself.
> It’s ok, we will be fine. America is a resilient nation and dealing with hard truths about our past and present is a good thing.


I am bummed about it...the lies, the misrepresentations, the violence, rioting, looting, political and social pandering, the media, the overwhelming prejudice that is presented...the ignorance on both sides and everywhere in between.  It’s just sad...this is no awakening or consciousness..seriously?  Your right it is about race, the race to the Whitehouse, which will probably be on a petition to be renamed shortly.

I think people are pretty aware of our country’s history how it is written anyway both good and bad. Anybody in their right mind knows to treat people fairly, with respect, and that judging somebody based on skin tone, religious beliefs, etc. is wrong. we all have prejudices, things we like, people we like, food we like and things we don’t. Am I racist because I don’t like Vietnamese or Thai food? Am I prejudice against Southerners because I don’t want to live in South Florida because of the Humidity? Everybody has a complaint or an issue. It’s like the person in the office who always says it is too cold...you can bring a jacket or a sweater...Other people can’t take clothes off to get cooler...nobody wants to see a bunch of middle aged dad bods.

People refuse to look at all the information and data and choose to use a data point or anecdote to fuel a position or their agenda.  There are people who make their living off there being “injustice” and “racism”.

What’s funny about all of this is there is a lot of useless action with protests, riots, politicians, etc., and the solutions out there amount to pulling down statues, celebrating a new holiday, framing police as brutal racists, re-branding Aunt Jemima and Uncle Ben’s and removing paintings in the capital.

Can anybody get specific about what needs to change?  A single specific, actionable change.   I have not much.  Or is it going to be a series of changes until somebody, whoever that is, decides that’s enough, we are good now.  The goalposts keep moving.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I am bummed about it...the lies, the misrepresentations, the violence, rioting, looting, political and social pandering, the media, the overwhelming prejudice that is presented...the ignorance on both sides and everywhere in between.  It’s just sad...this is no awakening or consciousness..seriously?  Your right it is about race, the race to the Whitehouse, which will probably be on a petition to be renamed shortly.
> 
> I think people are pretty aware of our country’s history how it is written anyway both good and bad. Anybody in their right mind knows to treat people fairly, with respect, and that judging somebody based on skin tone, religious beliefs, etc. is wrong. we all have prejudices, things we like, people we like, food we like and things we don’t. Am I racist because I don’t like Vietnamese or Thai food? Am I prejudice against Southerners because I don’t want to live in South Florida because of the Humidity? Everybody has a complaint or an issue. It’s like the person in the office who always says it is too cold...you can bring a jacket or a sweater...Other people can’t take clothes off to get cooler...nobody wants to see a bunch of middle aged dad bods.
> 
> ...


Denial of racism, denial of climate change, denial of a pandemic. Always the same people.
Change and adaptation are difficult, but we grow and protect ourselves by acknowledging, not denying.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> In other words, you support the Destruction of the United States and the burning of the flag. Another liberal throwing useless insults online. All I did was ask a question. Yes or no. Your answer is clear.
> 
> I'm sorry you have been brainwashed with hate by the left-wing media. Your post certainly says how much hate you have with anyone that has a different take on things.
> 
> ...


Ask a stupid loaded, argumentative and sarcastic question - get the horns. If you want to be taken seriously, ask serious questions instead of ones that accuse people who don’t share your jingoistic point of view of supporting the destruction of the United States of America. 

I don’t know how many times I need to tell people I’m perfectly happy playing your game and roll around in the muck with you bottom feeders. I know that comes as a surprise to many since ya’ll had it so easy being obnoxious dicks back when we libtards took the high road and tried to have rational conversation. Those days are over. Now when one of you dicks refuses to sell a cake, we put you out of business. When one of you shoots someone due to their skin color, we throw rocks through windows and burn down Wendy’s until they get the murder charge they deserve.

When you’re ready to ask serious questions and show a willingness to put thoughtful consideration into a response, I’ll give you a response that lacks the in-your-face patronizing snark that you currently deserve. But so long as your purpose is to ask loaded questions that tell people in the question that they’re trying to destroy the United States if they aren’t an echo chamber for you, well, go back to masturbating to Tucker Carlson every week night at 8 pm eastern. 

As a parting thought (for now), if you think that standing up for equal rights and against racist cops who murder people based on their skin color constitutes “destroying the United States”, then yes, I support exactly that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> It's not. Everybody loves Megan Rapinoe. She's a total rock star. Believe me, I wish we had a male soccer player of her talents and charisma. I even bought a T-shirt of her doing that amazing bow after the World Cup goal and I never really care about female athletes.


LicksApuss is lazy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Tell that to Drew Bress...Flag means something specific to him.  His beliefs mean he is a racist, uninformed, ignorant, a redneck, and in general a horrible person.  With everything going on today it’s better just not to say much especially if you are a known public figure instead of an anonymous soccer parent/troll on a message board.
> 
> Dude got belief shamed by the sports world and media...needed to make an apology to move forward. He did not say anything wrong. He gave his belief and perspective. The prejudice against beliefs are what all the “enlightened” ones are protesting/looting/rioting about. The hypocrisy is endless...athletes and entertainers should stick to their day jobs. I tune into them for entertainment not to listen to their opinions/beliefs.
> 
> ...


I believe you are trending into trump supporter territory.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Denial of racism, denial of climate change, denial of a pandemic. Always the same people.
> Change and adaptation are difficult, but we grow and protect ourselves by acknowledging, not denying.


Are you black?
Are you a scientist?
Are you a Dr?

You have no standing.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ask a stupid loaded, argumentative and sarcastic question - get the horns. If you want to be taken seriously, ask serious questions instead of ones that accuse people who don’t share your jingoistic point of view of supporting the destruction of the United States of America.
> 
> I don’t know how many times I need to tell people I’m perfectly happy playing your game and roll around in the muck with you bottom feeders. I know that comes as a surprise to many since ya’ll had it so easy being obnoxious dicks back when we libtards took the high road and tried to have rational conversation. Those days are over. Now when one of you dicks refuses to sell a cake, we put you out of business. When one of you shoots someone due to their skin color, we throw rocks through windows and burn down Wendy’s until they get the murder charge they deserve.
> 
> ...


LOL. You are the joke. You are the Nazi who brought up race. You are the one painting with a broad brush. You are the one who discriminates against anyone who disagrees with you. You are the problem. You are the one acting like the Nazi and the extremists. You are the problem Nazi.

Keep on going with your discrimination. It’s not going to get you far. Every single conservative is fed up with being called racist.
The reason why we don’t protest is because most of us actually have to work and follow a moral code.

Your horns are very weak, you just don’t know it Nazi.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Slow down man, you’re losing your train of thought.  No, Drew Brees did not express what the flag meant to him.  He tried to express what he believed it should mean to others. He got educated and unlike the bigots who get upset when uppity black people don’t do as they’re told, he actually listened to reason and changed his perspective. But I can see why you believe he only apologized because he was shamed. Racists are compelled to de-legitimize the authenticity of Brees’ apology because, otherwise it means that someone they respected as one of their own turned on them. And there aren’t a lot of overtly racist public figures out there. They need to hang onto the few who are left if they’re going to have any hope of justifying their bigotry going forward. Man, if even the QB for the New Orleans Saints won’t support racism, who do you even have left? It’s not like having Ted Nugent on your side helps the cause.
> 
> Yes, GW had slaves. That is a real black mark. If people decide to take down his statues and rename cities and states, ok. Personally, I’d prefer to leave them since he wasn’t a treasonous POS. But I also understand why others don’t. Maybe we can hang a sign on them like what HBO is doing before Gone With the Wind?
> 
> ...


You’re right...a 41 year old man who has worked, played, and been around people of color his whole life needed an education on race, etc.  All accounts are Brees is a really good dude.  He is not a racist.  But calling him one would make you ignorant.

You’re argument regarding “He tried to express what he believed it should mean to others.” Is exactly what is happening on the other end of the spectrum...seriously?

We live in a free country and people can do and say what they want within reason.  But just because you don’t agree with something does not make you a racist, bigot, ignorant, etc., etc.  That’s the close minded, intolerant behavior that creates bigger problems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ask a stupid loaded, argumentative and sarcastic question - get the horns. If you want to be taken seriously, ask serious questions instead of ones that accuse people who don’t share your jingoistic point of view of supporting the destruction of the United States of America.
> 
> I don’t know how many times I need to tell people I’m perfectly happy playing your game and roll around in the muck with you bottom feeders. I know that comes as a surprise to many since ya’ll had it so easy being obnoxious dicks back when we libtards took the high road and tried to have rational conversation. Those days are over. Now when one of you dicks refuses to sell a cake, we put you out of business. When one of you shoots someone due to their skin color, we throw rocks through windows and burn down Wendy’s until they get the murder charge they deserve.
> 
> ...


Urineidiot


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> You’re right...a 41 year old man who has worked, played, and been around people of color his whole life needed an education on race, etc.  All accounts are Brees is a really good dude.  He is not a racist.  But calling him one would make you ignorant.
> 
> You’re argument regarding “He tried to express what he believed it should mean to others.” Is exactly what is happening on the other end of the spectrum...seriously?
> 
> We live in a free country and people can do and say what they want within reason.  But just because you don’t agree with something does not make you a racist, bigot, ignorant, etc., etc.  That’s the close minded, intolerant behavior that creates bigger problems.


I didn’t think it could get more brainwashed than @messy but @EOTL takes the cake here. I don’t think he/she is capable of taking on an intelligent debate.

@EOTL is a discriminating Nazi and not worth the time. It’s obvious people like this just get angry and resort to hurling cuss words at you. SMH.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I am bummed about it...the lies, the misrepresentations, the violence, rioting, looting, political and social pandering, the media, the overwhelming prejudice that is presented...the ignorance on both sides and everywhere in between.  It’s just sad...this is no awakening or consciousness..seriously?  Your right it is about race, the race to the Whitehouse, which will probably be on a petition to be renamed shortly.
> 
> I think people are pretty aware of our country’s history how it is written anyway both good and bad. Anybody in their right mind knows to treat people fairly, with respect, and that judging somebody based on skin tone, religious beliefs, etc. is wrong. we all have prejudices, things we like, people we like, food we like and things we don’t. Am I racist because I don’t like Vietnamese or Thai food? Am I prejudice against Southerners because I don’t want to live in South Florida because of the Humidity? Everybody has a complaint or an issue. It’s like the person in the office who always says it is too cold...you can bring a jacket or a sweater...Other people can’t take clothes off to get cooler...nobody wants to see a bunch of middle aged dad bods.
> 
> ...


Woe is you. Make up fake concern about Washington being renamed so you can wallow in fake self-created self-pity about how all you hold dear is being destroyed. 

If you want a cheat sheet that allows you to dispense with further bothsidesism” and “whataboutism” bluster, here you go:

1. Get rid of statues of treasonous bastards who fought to defend slavery.

2. Criminally prosecute racist cops who murder black people, and then fire all their whiny thin blue line co-workers/co-conspirators who call in sick because they’re just so angry that you can’t murder black people anymore. And as a corollary, stop with all the feigned shock and horror when a Wendy’s burns to the ground because the cop is not being held accountable. Pieces of society are going to burn when society decides its ok for cops to murder black people. It doesn’t matter that Wendy herself didn’t pull the trigger. She was part of the society that did. It doesn’t matter that you don’t think it’s fair. It doesn’t matter that it isn’t fair. It is what happens when a critical mass of citizens is treated this unfairly.  If you don’t believe me, stop fixating on the “history” of racist treasonous confederate bastards for a second and spend some time on the history of pretty much every revolution in the entire history  of time. For people who claim to be super knowledgeable about history and what it means every time a metal Robert E. Lee statue face plants onto the concrete, ya’ll don’t seem to know shit about history. 

3. Stop demanding that other people accept that the American flag means whatever you racist, pro-cop murderer, jingoistic, traitor-lover, Bud Light drinking, rascal driving, tooth-missing uneducated dotards think it means. Because as long as you keep stereotyping people who do not agree with you and refusing to accept the legitimacy of their concerns, you’ll be thankful you din’t get the bricks instead of libtard patriots like myself who enjoy playing your stereotype game. 

Really cool how the Premier League is handling BLM on Juneteenth, don’t you agree? I’m beginning to think we would have been better off losing the Revolutionary War.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Woe is you. Make up fake concern about Washington being renamed so you can wallow in fake self-created self-pity about how all you hold dear is being destroyed.
> 
> If you want a cheat sheet that allows you to dispense with further bothsidesism” and “whataboutism” bluster, here you go:
> 
> ...


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> You’re right...a 41 year old man who has worked, played, and been around people of color his whole life needed an education on race, etc.  All accounts are Brees is a really good dude.  He is not a racist.  But calling him one would make you ignorant.
> 
> You’re argument regarding “He tried to express what he believed it should mean to others.” Is exactly what is happening on the other end of the spectrum...seriously?
> 
> We live in a free country and people can do and say what they want within reason.  But just because you don’t agree with something does not make you a racist, bigot, ignorant, etc., etc.  That’s the close minded, intolerant behavior that creates bigger problems.


Like I keep saying, there’s no helping dumb people who don’t want to hear. You can only mock them. Pretty soon they’ll be vanished to 4Chan.  

No one is criticizing Brees for standing for National Anthem. No one is calling Brees a racist, because he did an admirable job of listening and learning. I wrote earlier about the rhetorical method of de-legitimizing the sincerity of Brees’ apology because that’s the only way of reconciling the fact that Brees is telling you that your deeply held belief is wrong. 

Another rhetorical technique is what you are doing now. Specifically, you’re accusing me of being upset with Brees although you’re the one with the problem with his final word. I have already stated my full-throated (that was for the homophobes of the bunch) support of Brees. If you can’t de-legitimize Brees, it doesn’t leave you any options other than to just flat out lie about his position.  Well, too bad, so sad. 

Calling me a Nazi was pretty obvious. I know you really want to insult me about how I feel about religion, but you’re chicken. You don’t want to rehash how your god supported stoning gay folk.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Yes, history by its nature has "stopped", you can't change it, but you can dictate the narrative and perception of it, i.e. re-write it. It has always been thus, today is no different - the adoration of the confederacy is a good case in point. The hysteria around kneeling versus statues to traitors, now rebranded as southern "patriots" ...


I didnt write that.
I used 5nos worn out parlor trick.
It makes him think he's smart, I just wanted to see if it made me feel smart too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Woe is you. Make up fake concern about Washington being renamed so you can wallow in fake self-created self-pity about how all you hold dear is being destroyed.
> 
> If you want a cheat sheet that allows you to dispense with further bothsidesism” and “whataboutism” bluster, here you go:
> 
> ...


Hilarious, you should take your show on the road.
Man up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hilarious, you should take your show on the road.
> Man up.
> View attachment 7776


----------



## whatithink (Jun 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt write that.
> I used 5nos worn out parlor trick.
> It makes him think he's smart, I just wanted to see if it made me feel smart too.


Saw that, no worries. Orwell nailed a lot.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7777


You should know there’s no need to be subtle here. Just go with the swastika or at least the Stars and Bars.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Denial of racism, denial of climate change, denial of a pandemic. Always the same people.
> Change and adaptation are difficult, but we grow and protect ourselves by acknowledging, not denying.


I believe there are racist people in this world...white, black, brown, etc. .there are racists of every color people come in...climate change is real, this pandemic...eh...what’s materialized is real, it’s more like a Super Flu +++...

Things appear as serious as the News Media markets them to be...more people are dying from Corona than the all the casualties from our country’s “wokeness”...Covid lost its media juice, ratings are even better when we can have verbal/physical racial attacks, riots, looting, demonization of our police, and people attacking each other.  Even our politicians and leaders provided a pass on stay at home orders, distancing, and all that jazz during the protests/riots/looting...It’s like in So Cal, everybody likes a good car chase.  Real life drama.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I believe there are racist people in this world...white, black, brown, etc. .there are racists of every color people come in...climate change is real, this pandemic...eh...what’s materialized is real, it’s more like a Super Flu +++...
> 
> Things appear as serious as the News Media markets them to be...more people are dying from Corona than the all the casualties from our country’s “wokeness”...Covid lost its media juice, ratings are even better when we can have verbal/physical racial attacks, riots, looting, demonization of our police, and people attacking each other.  Even our politicians and leaders provided a pass on stay at home orders, distancing, and all that jazz during the protests/riots/looting...It’s like in So Cal, everybody likes a good car chase.  Real life drama.


A protest implicates 1st Amendment concerns that getting a haircut does not, regardless of what psycho Michigan militants who watched too much Red Dawn and storm a capitol building with their AR-15s tell you.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe you are trending into trump supporter territory.


I have no problem declaring where I am.  I consider myself “middle-right.”  I don’t vote party lines.  I vote based on the issue.  Good and bad people on both sides.  I’m open to listen, just give me a good perspective and argument without calling me a racist, bigot, or any other name and you’ll get my attention.

I voted for Trump over Hillary...I just couldn’t trust her.  I’ll vote for Trump again, I just wish he would stay off the twitter, it sometimes puts fuel on the fire.  I like a lot of what he is doing. TBH, we have not had great candidates on either end in the past few elections.  I’m shocked that Biden is the best the Dems have to offer.

I’ll wait in silence for the name calling and other insults heading my way.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> A protest implicates 1st Amendment concerns that getting a haircut does not, regardless of what psycho Michigan militants who watched too much Red Dawn and storm a capitol building with their AR-15s tell you.


I have no problem with protests.  I support them.  I don’t support Riots, Looting, Assaults, and Vandalism.  Big, big difference.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Like I keep saying, there’s no helping dumb people who don’t want to hear. You can only mock them. Pretty soon they’ll be vanished to 4Chan.
> 
> No one is criticizing Brees for standing for National Anthem. No one is calling Brees a racist, because he did an admirable job of listening and learning. I wrote earlier about the rhetorical method of de-legitimizing the sincerity of Brees’ apology because that’s the only way of reconciling the fact that Brees is telling you that your deeply held belief is wrong.
> 
> ...


I’m not accusing you of anything.  The only thing I would accuse you of is that you are a little trigger happy with the Nazi, Racist, Bigot, etc., etc. name calling.

You do have good and interesting things to say, but the message gets lost when you don’t use your big-person/adult words and duck into the name calling.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It’s so great that she has found other ways to make a difference as her career winds down. She’s more visible than ever.


Making a difference doing what?  Turning her hair purple?  That's already been done.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Was George Washington a treasonous bastard like the confederates? Were GW statues erected for the express purpose of glorifying racism and ensuring black people still knew who was boss despite their pathetic showing in the Civil War?  Did GW go to war for the express purpose of maintaining slavery?
> 
> Little p**y is making his “whatabout-ism” argument because he’s too chicken to come right out and say how much he idolizes statues of racist, treasonous pieces of sh*t who should have been shot on-site. He needs to make up false equivalencies if he’s to have any hope of supporting racism without actually having to admit what he’s doing. You think Tucker Carlson taught you well, but we know you’re both idiots and racist s**tbags who worship traitors to our country who find slavery more important than being an American. Well, your b.s. is a “lost cause”.
> 
> Happy Juneteenth racists!


Tell me something, fruit loop.  If all gay people want is equality, why the emphasis on nudity?  Is that what regular people do?  Or are you just a bunch of attention whores?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I have no problem with protests.  I support them.  I don’t support Riots, Looting, Assaults, and Vandalism.  Big, big difference.


I have no problem with police. I support them. I don’t support racist cops, especially the ones who murder black people.  Big, big difference.



Woobie06 said:


> I’m not accusing you of anything.  The only thing I would accuse you of is that you are a little trigger happy with the Nazi, Racist, Bigot, etc., etc. name calling.
> 
> You do have good and interesting things to say, but the message gets lost when you don’t use your big-person/adult words and duck into the name calling.


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Like I keep saying, there’s no helping dumb people who don’t want to hear. You can only mock them. Pretty soon they’ll be vanished to 4Chan.
> 
> No one is criticizing Brees for standing for National Anthem. No one is calling Brees a racist, because he did an admirable job of listening and learning. I wrote earlier about the rhetorical method of de-legitimizing the sincerity of Brees’ apology because that’s the only way of reconciling the fact that Brees is telling you that your deeply held belief is wrong.
> 
> ...


I am a Christian along with many other BLACK  Christians. I could 100% absolutely care less about what classless human being like yourself thinks. You exude low class and ignorance which is why it is so comical to the rest of us. You also carry yourself the same way the Nazi’s did. Difference is that Jews at least have class. Auschuwitz still stands along with many other Anti-Semitic monuments around the world. There also Egyptian like monuments everywhere. Jews were slaves too.

I would say your wisdom is only surpassed by your ignorance but I don’t see much wisdom for you and only discrimination towards White people (and probably only White Cops). You are the racist Nazi, not us.

At least I have your picture.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> The latest awakening of consciousness about our racist history is really bumming some people out, such as yourself.
> It’s ok, we will be fine. America is a resilient nation and dealing with hard truths about our past and present is a good thing.


Amazing all of you idiots were fine with everything 2 weeks ago.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Tell me something, fruit loop.  If all gay people want is equality, why the emphasis on nudity?  Is that what regular people do?  Or are you just a bunch of attention whores?
> 
> View attachment 7783 View attachment 7784 View attachment 7785 View attachment 7786


The gays at least have enough brains to stay out of Covid-19 and piss filled pools when they take off their shirts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I have no problem with police. I support them. I don’t support racist cops, especially the ones who murder black people.  Big, big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.


Cops didn't murder innocent black people... that was black people.  Cops only killed violent, career criminals that decided to resist while being hood rats.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Was George Washington a treasonous bastard like the confederates? Were GW statues erected for the express purpose of glorifying racism and ensuring black people still knew who was boss despite their pathetic showing in the Civil War?  Did GW go to war for the express purpose of maintaining slavery?
> 
> Little p**y is making his “whatabout-ism” argument because he’s too chicken to come right out and say how much he idolizes statues of racist, treasonous pieces of sh*t who should have been shot on-site. He needs to make up false equivalencies if he’s to have any hope of supporting racism without actually having to admit what he’s doing. You think Tucker Carlson taught you well, but we know you’re both idiots and racist s**tbags who worship traitors to our country who find slavery more important than being an American. Well, your b.s. is a “lost cause”.
> 
> Happy Juneteenth racists!


What is Juneteenth?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Dumbshit, EOTL is my mouthpiece now.
> But I will say that you are really shamefully stupid and you can blow it out your ass.
> But try not to be mad that racism is getting called out everywhere...it’s good for the country.


ANOTHER profile we have to keep track of for you?  How many is that now?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The gays at least have enough brains to stay out of Covid-19 and piss filled pools when they take off their shirts.
> 
> View attachment 7789


Well, it's a pool, not a fruity pebbles march in the middle of downtown.  In the photos I posted of your pals, lots of fruity pebbles not practicing social distancing.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> I am a Christian along with many other BLACK  Christians. I could 100% absolutely care less about what classless human being like yourself thinks. You exude low class and ignorance which is why it is so comical to the rest of us. You also carry yourself the same way the Nazi’s did. Difference is that Jews at least have class. Auschuwitz still stands along with many other Anti-Semitic monuments around the world. There also Egyptian like monuments everywhere. Jews were slaves too.
> 
> I would say your wisdom is only surpassed by your ignorance but I don’t see much wisdom for you and only discrimination towards White people (and probably only White Cops). You are the racist Nazi, not us.
> 
> ...


Wait just one second. Are you seriously misrepresenting that you’re black and are the spokesperson for black christians? Or black anyone? You might want to run this by the black friend that all of you pretend to have.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wait just one second. Are you seriously misrepresenting that you’re black and are the spokesperson for black christians? Or black anyone? You might want to run this by the black friend that all of you pretend to have.


Did you get your tranny period?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey @EOTL While I'm at it. I have been arrested, TWICE! I accepted my wrong doing and handled it LIKE A MAN. 

1. If you are under probation (4 charges!!!), you should probably think twice about driving while drunk, yet alone falling asleep in the drive thru. 
2. Don't resist arrest.
3. Don't take the Taser from the Police Officer when resisting arrest.
4. Don't punch a Police Officer while resisting arrest.
5. Don't point the Taser back at the Police Officer while running away resisting arrest.

This had nothing to do with racism Nazi and everything to do with compliance. Since when was it a right to resist arrest? If Brooks WAS A MAN, none of this would have happened. None of it. Had Brooks have been WHITE and acted the same way, it would have had the same outcome. 

I absolutely can't wait for this Officer to be acquitted. 

*Keep making excuses. It's what holds any and everyone down. *


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> Hey @EOTL While I'm at it. I have been arrested, TWICE! I accepted my wrong doing and handled it LIKE A MAN.
> 
> 1. If you are under probation (4 charges!!!), you should probably think twice about driving while drunk, yet alone falling asleep in the drive thru.
> 2. Don't resist arrest.
> ...


What he said.









						Rev. Al Sharpton delivers powerful eulogy at George Floyd's Houston funeral
					

Rev. Sharpton spoke of injustices and called for change during Tuesday's celebration of George Floyd's life.




					www.khou.com


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wait just one second. Are you seriously misrepresenting that you’re black and are the spokesperson for black christians? Or black anyone? You might want to run this by the black friend that all of you pretend to have.


You are a Racist Nazi. Why does it matter what color I am?!?!? I likely have 100x more black friends than you, either from Church or my long career in the sport of Basketball from playing all the way through D1 (I warmed the bench, lol), to the 15 years of coaching experience. I could absolutely school you in a 90s hip hop lesson. You are just talking out of your ass not knowing who is on the other side.

I also live outside of New Orleans ('00) for a little while. I was shooting hoops by myself when I was jumped by 4 black men because I was White, however, it was another Black man who rescued me. Ended up he was a Former New Orleans Gang Banger turned good. Had many of good nights hanging with him after. One of the absolute best people that was ever a part of my life. Although I grew up with many black friends in the suburbs, he showed me what it's like to really grow up in Ghetto and what he had to fight to get through it. Last I knew, he was a New Orleans Police Officer.

That said, my Black, Latino, or Asian family friends sit on both sides of the aisle. We can debate all night without too much tension, sometimes it can get heavy but in the end, we respect each other.

You can take your racism and stick it so far up your ass, I hope you regurgitate it as something positive. You are the discriminating. Not me.

Happy Juneteenth.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> I am a Christian along with many other BLACK  Christians. I could 100% absolutely care less about what classless human being like yourself thinks. You exude low class and ignorance which is why it is so comical to the rest of us. You also carry yourself the same way the Nazi’s did. Difference is that Jews at least have class. Auschuwitz still stands along with many other Anti-Semitic monuments around the world. There also Egyptian like monuments everywhere. Jews were slaves too.
> 
> I would say your wisdom is only surpassed by your ignorance but I don’t see much wisdom for you and only discrimination towards White people (and probably only White Cops). You are the racist Nazi, not us.
> 
> ...


So you’re not among the undoubtedly substantial number of Trumpies who deny the holocaust like they deny everything else? Did you see where your team had a social media ad pulled yesterday for Nazi imagery? It’s a very thin line...


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> You are a Racist Nazi. Why does it matter what color I am?!?!? I likely have 100x more black friends than you, either from Church or my long career in the sport of Basketball from playing all the way through D1 (I warmed the bench, lol), to the 15 years of coaching experience. I could absolutely school you in a 90s hip hop lesson. You are just talking out of your ass not knowing who is on the other side.
> 
> I also live outside of New Orleans ('00) for a little while. I was shooting hoops by myself when I was jumped by 4 black men because I was White, however, it was another Black man who rescued me. Ended up he was a Former New Orleans Gang Banger turned good. Had many of good nights hanging with him after. One of the absolute best people that was ever a part of my life. Although I grew up with many black friends in the suburbs, he showed me what it's like to really grow up in Ghetto and what he had to fight to get through it. Last I knew, he was a New Orleans Police Officer.
> 
> ...


The more I read, the more I think you and your fake black friend don’t have a good handle on overall black sentiment.

What he will say:









						Funeral concludes for Rayshard Brooks with uplifting song
					

The funeral for Rayshard Brooks is underway at the historic Ebenezer Baptist Church on Atlanta's Auburn Avenue. Seating for the funeral was by invitation only. Ebenezer is located in the Martin Luther King Jr. historic district.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> So you’re not among the undoubtedly substantial number of Trumpies who deny the holocaust like they deny everything else? Did you see where your team had a social media ad pulled yesterday for Nazi imagery? It’s a very thin line...


No. I bet there are even many less "Trumpies" that are Holocaust deniers than the very tiny amount of White Supremacists. Similar to what we spoke of in out other thread about "The Nation of Islam" or even ANTIFA for that matter

I vote and support Trump not for the person he is, but for his policy(s). That is likely the case for most conservatives as well. Dems need to realize not to believe the polls and understand most people are like myself and are extremely tired of being called racist. Other than CoVid, it's the only reason why I keep posting. LBGT is not an issue for me either. We all should have equal rights. 

/rant.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The more I read, the more I think you and your fake black friend don’t have a good handle on overall black sentiment.
> 
> What he will say:
> 
> ...


I mean seriously I think my real black friends have a lot more credibility than your fake one...









						"This is a dangerous time for our country" as U.S. faces three crises, Dallas Bishop T.D. Jakes says
					

Jakes urged people to be "vigilant" amid the health, economic and sociological crises.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I have no problem with police. I support them. I don’t support racist cops, especially the ones who murder black people.  Big, big difference.


Who does?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The more I read, the more I think you and your fake black friend don’t have a good handle on overall black sentiment.
> 
> What he will say:
> 
> ...


That's how your are going to treat me after a post like that? Some people...You have zero class and based on first impression, you are not a good person, at all. You are racist and judgmental, ironically that is everything you are complaining about.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> No. I bet there are even many less "Trumpies" that are Holocaust deniers than the very tiny amount of White Supremacists. Similar to what we spoke of in out other thread about "The Nation of Islam" or even ANTIFA for that matter
> 
> I vote and support Trump not for the person he is, but for his policy(s). That is likely the case for most conservatives as well. Dems need to realize not to believe the polls and understand most people are like myself and are extremely tired of being called racist. Other than CoVid, it's the only reason why I keep posting. LBGT is not an issue for me either. We all should have equal rights.
> 
> /rant.



Team Trump this week.
Nazi symbolism in their ads.
Now continue about the racist Dems from the past...

The ads, which attacked what the Trump campaign described as "Dangerous MOBS of far-left groups," featured an upside-down triangle.

The Anti-Defamation League said Thursday the triangle "is practically identical to that used by the Nazi regime to classify political prisoners in concentration camps."

"We removed these posts and ads for violating our policy against organized hate. Our policy prohibits using a banned hate group's symbol to identify political prisoners without the context that condemns or discusses the symbol," Andy Stone, a Facebook spokesperson, told CNN Business.

Trump and his campaign have repeatedly made false assertions about “antifa”, a term that refers to loose networks of leftwing activists opposed to fascism and white nationalism. There appears to be no evidence that antifa organizations were involved in incidences of rioting during the recent protests against the alleged police murder of George Floyd.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I have no problem with police. I support them. I don’t support racist cops, especially the ones who murder black people.  Big, big difference.



You and I agree on this.....The overwhelming majority of Law Enforcement are amazing people.  We have many in our family and maybe that’s why I feel the way I do, in addition to other people I have met in my life through my kids activities, school, etc.  The one thing I hear consistently form them is that crappy people come in all colors, shapes, and sizes.  They see a lot.  You never know what you are truly walking into on a stop or an interaction.  Every relative and friend I have spoken to in Law Enforcement believed GF’s death was abhorrent.

I guess my point is, I believe 99% of Law Enforcement Members agree that GF’s death was horrible.  Derek Chauvin is going to be held accountable for what he did.  But the whole should not be blamed for the actions of a few.  This goes for every single group/class/color of people.  Isn’t that what all this is supposed to be about???  I don’t want racist, dangerous police officers roaming our city streets either.  

Can we just stop with the Racist Cop Narrative?  It’s not real.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Team Trump this week.
> Nazi symbolism in their ads.
> Now continue about the racist Dems from the past...
> 
> ...


You’re such a reverse racist. Stop calling out fan boy’s bunker boy for his actual support of nazis. You should be more sensitive of the feelings of the reverse oppressed oppressors. It’s a hard life crossing the hall into my living room home after a long day at the home office and flipping the big screen television on to Hannity, only to hear him whine about how some uppity up whined about his family member being murdered by a cop. It’s a real buzzkill. He’s gonna need another maraschino cherry, that’s for sure. And how dare a black reverend in Atlanta tell his fake black friend how black people in Atlanta feel. Any more of this and I’m going to call Ted Cruz to challenge you to wrestle someone else.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> You and I agree on this.....The overwhelming majority of Law Enforcement are amazing people.  We have many in our family and maybe that’s why I feel the way I do, in addition to other people I have met in my life through my kids activities, school, etc.  The one thing I hear consistently form them is that crappy people come in all colors, shapes, and sizes.  They see a lot.  You never know what you are truly walking into on a stop or an interaction.  Every relative and friend I have spoken to in Law Enforcement believed GF’s death was abhorrent.
> 
> I guess my point is, I believe 99% of Law Enforcement Members agree that GF’s death was horrible.  Derek Chauvin is going to be held accountable for what he did.  But the whole should not be blamed for the actions of a few.  This goes for every single group/class/color of people.  Isn’t that what all this is supposed to be about???  I don’t want racist, dangerous police officers roaming our city streets either.
> 
> Can we just stop with the Racist Cop Narrative?  It’s not real.


It’s definitely an issue which needs to be addressed. Denial will get you nowhere...

Week after week, racist posts appear on Thee Rant, a blog for current or former New York City police officers: African Americans are called “apes;” a retired officer says one of the blessings of retirement is not having to work the Puerto Rican Day parade, with its “old obese tatted up women stuffed into outfits that they purchased or shoplifted at the local Kmart store; a Middle Eastern cab driver berated by an officer is termed a “third worlder” who should have his “head split open.”


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> You and I agree on this.....The overwhelming majority of Law Enforcement are amazing people.  We have many in our family and maybe that’s why I feel the way I do, in addition to other people I have met in my life through my kids activities, school, etc.  The one thing I hear consistently form them is that crappy people come in all colors, shapes, and sizes.  They see a lot.  You never know what you are truly walking into on a stop or an interaction.  Every relative and friend I have spoken to in Law Enforcement believed GF’s death was abhorrent.
> 
> I guess my point is, I believe 99% of Law Enforcement Members agree that GF’s death was horrible.  Derek Chauvin is going to be held accountable for what he did.  But the whole should not be blamed for the actions of a few.  This goes for every single group/class/color of people.  Isn’t that what all this is supposed to be about???  I don’t want racist, dangerous police officers roaming our city streets either.
> 
> Can we just stop with the Racist Cop Narrative?  It’s not real.


I will just as soon as you: (1) admit there are racist cops who deserve to go to prison for their brutal excessive force; and (2) convince your racist friends to stop gloating that a guy with a prior conviction who served his time deserved to die because he might have passed a bad check, and to stop drawing genitals on Michelle Obama because that’s a really funny way to prove that black people deserve to die if they have a criminal conviction or, in the case of Breonna Taylor, knew someone who knew someone who had a conviction. 

As to the former, there is hope for you but, I’m a nice guy and will let you off the hook for that given the problematic nature of the latter.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Race and the Police | National Police Foundation
					

By Clarence Edwards Race continues to influence how people of African descent in the United States are treated by law enforcement. Racism has been a systematic feature of American society and all of its institutions since this nation’s inception. Acknowledgement of the role implicit and overt...




					www.policefoundation.org


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I will just as soon as you: (1) admit there are racist cops who deserve to go to prison for their brutal excessive force; and (2) convince your racist friends to stop gloating that a guy with a prior conviction who served his time deserved to die because he might have passed a bad check, and to stop drawing genitals on Michelle Obama because that’s a really funny way to prove that black people deserve to die if they have a criminal conviction or, in the case of Breonna Taylor, knew someone who knew someone who had a conviction.
> 
> As to the former, there is hope for you but, I’m a nice guy and will let you off the hook for that given the problematic nature of the latter.


1.  I agree with you.  Committing brutal, racist, criminal, and unlawful acts should land you in jail.  No argument from me.  You break the law, you pay the consequences.

2.  I know like five people on this board and they are all on the light side, the Soccer Side, not the dark side, the Off Topic Side.  I can’t control anybody but myself.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt write that.
> I used 5nos worn out parlor trick.
> It makes him think he's smart, I just wanted to see if it made me feel smart too.


So true!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> What he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is this piece of shit going to pay his taxes?


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s definitely an issue which needs to be addressed. Denial will get you nowhere...
> 
> Week after week, racist posts appear on Thee Rant, a blog for current or former New York City police officers: African Americans are called “apes;” a retired officer says one of the blessings of retirement is not having to work the Puerto Rican Day parade, with its “old obese tatted up women stuffed into outfits that they purchased or shoplifted at the local Kmart store; a Middle Eastern cab driver berated by an officer is termed a “third worlder” who should have his “head split open.”


Dude...everyone has prejudices. You do, I do, we all do. Human nature. All races have people that say negative crap about the others. Have you ever laughed at an ethnic or race joke? God forbid in your life did you ever tell one? Did you think Richard Pryor or Eddie Murphy were funny? Yes there are shitheads out there. Let’s get rid of them, but don’t lump the good ones in with them.

Your making my point for me....Just because some white people or black people are racist assholes does not mean they all are.  Just because some Police Officers are bad, does not mean they all are.  We can play this game all day where you show this, I show that , etc., etc.  You do agree there other racist human colors besides white, right?  There are racist black people, racist asians....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The more I read, the more I think you and your fake black friend don’t have a good handle on overall black sentiment.
> 
> What he will say:
> 
> ...


The overall black sentiment is victim mentality because they can't compete unless the bar is lowered.  Since so many of them are too stupid to comply when arrested, they've decided to play victim with every aspect of life.  Didn't you get the memo?

Hey, Rainbow Warrior, do you think his wife's and kid's facial wounds and bruises will have healed in time to attend the carwas... uh, "funeral"?


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The overall black sentiment is victim mentality because they can't compete unless the bar is lowered.  Since so many of them are too stupid to comply when arrested, they've decided to play victim with every aspect of life.  Didn't you get the memo?
> 
> Hey, Rainbow Warrior, do you think his wife's and kid's facial wounds and bruises will have healed in time to attend the carwas... uh, "funeral"?


Racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> What he said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think he'll do the funerals for Calvin Munerlyn and Captain Dorn or will there not be enough money left over for Al's fee because they were murdered by other blacks while doing their jobs?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Racist.


I don't think he was racist at all, Ebola.  He beat the shit out of his black wife and kids the EXACT same way he went after that white cop.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Like I said earlier. Boogaloo - 5, Antifa - 0.
> 
> So weird that that Antifa is a real threat to American lives, yet the fake Boogaloo is the only one of the two that actually murders people.



*My O My ERIC.....Why you gotta LIE !*


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> Dude...everyone has prejudices. You do, I do, we all do. Human nature. All races have people that say negative crap about the others. Have you ever laughed at an ethnic or race joke? God forbid in your life did you ever tell one? Did you think Richard Pryor or Eddie Murphy were funny? Yes there are shitheads out there. Let’s get rid of them, but don’t lump the good ones in with them.
> 
> Your making my point for me....Just because some white people or black people are racist assholes does not mean they all are.  Just because some Police Officers are bad, does not mean they all are.  We can play this game all day where you show this, I show that , etc., etc.  You do agree there other racist human colors besides white, right?  There are racist black people, racist asians....


Unfortunately for you, your last two sentences show that you completely miss the point.
Racism against the privilege majority is a fake issue, existing only for deniers such as yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Unfortunately for you, your last two sentences show that you completely miss the point.
> Racism against the privilege majority is a fake issue, existing only for deniers such as yourself.


Did you fall off the wagon?


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Someone of you Trumpies help me out here.
Did I read that Trump used an upside down red triangle in an ad? Which Facebook pulled because it was a concentration camp identity symbol for political prisoners?
Is that correct?


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Someone of you Trumpies help me out here.
> Did I read that Trump used an upside down red triangle in an ad? Which Facebook pulled because it was a concentration camp identity symbol for political prisoners?
> Is that correct?


*Help us out....." Where did he use it  ? "

Oh an Arrow......" Messy " go back to school.

You got something against pyramids...







Turn a Dollar Bill upsidedown
















Oooooooooooo.........................O so scary !*


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Unfortunately for you, your last two sentences show that you completely miss the point.
> Racism against the privilege majority is a fake issue, existing only for deniers such as yourself.


My god, I am not talking about racism against white people...for the love...  all I am trying to say is there are racist/judgemental people of all colors/groups/sexes...Everyone needs a beer/cocktail, smoke a bowl, or get their rocks off.  People need to chill out.  Thanks for stoking the fires...pretty obvious all your into is creating drama and conflict.  Hope that works out for.  I’m sure you are very happy in the real world.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> My god, I am not talking about racism against white people...for the love...  all I am trying to say is there are racist/judgemental people of all colors/groups/sexes...Everyone needs a beer/cocktail, smoke a bowl, or get their rocks off.  People need to chill out.  Thanks for stoking the fires...pretty obvious all your into is creating drama and conflict.  Hope that works out for.  I’m sure you are very happy in the real world.


Not at all.
My point is your denial of racism with your “all lives matter” obfuscation. And my point has been well made, thank you very much.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Help us out....." Where did he use it  ? "
> 
> Oh an Arrow......" Messy " go back to school.
> 
> ...


I don’t think Facebook thought it was a coincidence. I wonder why he used it?
Actually, I don’t.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Not at all.
> My point is your denial of racism with your “all lives matter” obfuscation. And my point has been well made, thank you very much.


Dude...you can do so much better...that is weak sauce.  Show your close mindedness...your a better hater than that.  We all know it.  Show it...be proud of it.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Not at all.
> My point is your denial of racism with your “all lives matter” obfuscation. And my point has been well made, thank you very much.


And yes...all lives do matter...every single one.  Grow up.


----------



## Woobie06 (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Not at all.


I’m sorry you are not happy in the real world.  It’s tough out there.  You have friends here ready to help.  It’s gonna be ok.  Things are clearer now.  Everyone understands.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> I’m sorry you are not happy in the real world.  It’s tough out there.  You have friends here ready to help.  It’s gonna be ok.  Things are clearer now.  Everyone understands.


They are clearer.
It’s ironic, too. President Obama of “hope/change” fame brought about Absolutely Zero Change.
But he was conservative.
Trump is a real radical against the march of progress and wants to go backward, so that has created a reaction that will, in fact, bring about social change, however incremental it may turn out to be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Someone of you Trumpies help me out here.
> Did I read that Trump used an upside down red triangle in an ad? Which Facebook pulled because it was a concentration camp identity symbol for political prisoners?
> Is that correct?


Facebook?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t think Facebook thought it was a coincidence. I wonder why he used it?
> Actually, I don’t.
> 
> View attachment 7790


Who cares?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jun 20, 2020)

"*Floyd’s blood tests showed a concentration of Fentanyl of about three times the fatal dose.*

Fentanyl is a dangerous opioid 50 times more potent than heroin. It has rapidly become the most common cause of death among drug addicts.

The knee hold used by the police is not a choke hold, it does not impede breathing. It is a body restraint and is not known to have ever caused fatal injury.

Floyd already began to complain “I can’t breathe” a few minutes before the neck restraint was applied, while resisting the officers when they tried to get him into the squad car. Fentanyl affects the breathing, causing death by respiratory arrest. "

Well, despite all the hype, looks like this officer will likely walk as well.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 20, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> "*Floyd’s blood tests showed a concentration of Fentanyl of about three times the fatal dose.*
> 
> Fentanyl is a dangerous opioid 50 times more potent than heroin. It has rapidly become the most common cause of death among drug addicts.
> 
> ...


Makes you wonder why the police were so terrified of a guy they already knew couldn’t breathe, eh? That is actually even better evidence to support the murder charge, so thanks. There was also no reason to use excessive force let alone for three minutes after he stopped resisting because you’d already killed him. The fact that Chauvin made very sure that he was dead is just more evidence of malice aforethought. In short, you take your victim as you find him. If you know someome has a breathing problem and then cut off their oxygen, that is first degree murder instead of second or maybe just  manslaughter.

One of two things is going to happen. Either Chauvin gets convicted of murder like he deserves or much of the US is going to burn. Either there is justice or self-help. You should get your window plywood and hoses now, just to be safe.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Makes you wonder why the police were so terrified of a guy they already knew couldn’t breathe, eh? That is actually even better evidence to support the murder charge, so thanks. There was also no reason to use excessive force let alone for three minutes after he stopped resisting because you’d already killed him. The fact that Chauvin made very sure that he was dead is just more evidence of malice aforethought. In short, you take your victim as you find him. If you know someome has a breathing problem and then cut off their oxygen, that is first degree murder instead of second or maybe just  manslaughter.
> 
> One of two things is going to happen. Either Chauvin gets convicted of murder like he deserves or much of the US is going to burn. Either there is justice or self-help. You should get your window plywood and hoses now, just to be safe.


What kind of cop knows a guy can’t breathe and therefore constitutes no threat, and still intentionally cuts off his air? And then makes sure he’s dead by continuing to deprive the guy of oxygen for three minutes after he’s stopped breathing? The murdering kind. 

The only benefit of the doubt this racist pig could hope for is that he honestly didn’t know Floyd had a medical condition that made him more susceptible than the average person. But now that you’re telling me that he did know - and then exploited it - means this guy is in deep trouble. He deserves a lot more volts than that cop in Atlanta got from Rayshard Brooks, that’s for sure.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> "*Floyd’s blood tests showed a concentration of Fentanyl of about three times the fatal dose.*
> 
> Fentanyl is a dangerous opioid 50 times more potent than heroin. It has rapidly become the most common cause of death among drug addicts.
> 
> ...


Just to set the record straight, fentanyl is 50 times more potent than morphine, not heroin.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Just to set the record straight, fentanyl is 50 times more potent than morphine, not heroin.


Also don’t forget that a person on fentanyl is pretty much the best case scenario for a cop. If you want to make sure someone isn’t going to be a threat, you want them to be on fentanyl, unlike the psycho PWT who use meth and coke but get treated much more politely by the little piggies.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 336064, member: 3299"
I don’t think Facebook thought it was a coincidence. I wonder why he used it?
Actually, I don’t.








/QUOTE


*I gotta hand it to ya......each day you further amaze me with your STUPIDITY.*

*Man o Man it's a wonder that " Blob " of grey matter perched upon your 
tortured neck still operates as a basic processor.... *

*I just have to laugh at what you swallowed whole...!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2020)

*Hey Stupid as f@#k " Messy " .......*
*
" Genneirhen fur schuthaftlinge inden honx - lagern form und farbe der hennzeirhen "

Translate:

" Characteristics of prisoners in the honx camps - the shape and color of the hen rows "*


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Also don’t forget that a person on fentanyl is pretty much the best case scenario for a cop. If you want to make sure someone isn’t going to be a threat, you want them to be on fentanyl, unlike the psycho* PWT* who use meth and coke but get treated much more politely by the little piggies.



*Hey Eric....*
*
I see you used " PWT "....
*
*Eric = PWT ( Psychologically Weak Trash )

All that " Kneeling " and " Kowtowing " has sucked the 
mental strength out of you.....Tell the Governor and China to 
pound sand and stand up like a MAN and run that city with
some good old " AMERICAN " Cojones.....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Help us out....." Where did he use it  ? "
> 
> Oh an Arrow......" Messy " go back to school.
> 
> ...


He’s a man of integrity, a man of principle and a man of total utter resolve.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Not at all.
> My point is your denial of racism with your “all lives matter” obfuscation. And my point has been well made, thank you very much.


Black people are some of the most racist, if not THE most racist, in this country.  Sit down and be quiet.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 20, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> "*Floyd’s blood tests showed a concentration of Fentanyl of about three times the fatal dose.*
> 
> Fentanyl is a dangerous opioid 50 times more potent than heroin. It has rapidly become the most common cause of death among drug addicts.
> 
> ...





EOTL said:


> Makes you wonder why the police were so terrified of a guy they already knew couldn’t breathe, eh? That is actually even better evidence to support the murder charge, so thanks. There was also no reason to use excessive force let alone for three minutes after he stopped resisting because you’d already killed him. The fact that Chauvin made very sure that he was dead is just more evidence of malice aforethought. In short, you take your victim as you find him. If you know someome has a breathing problem and then cut off their oxygen, that is first degree murder instead of second or maybe just  manslaughter.
> 
> One of two things is going to happen. Either Chauvin gets convicted of murder like he deserves or much of the US is going to burn. Either there is justice or self-help. You should get your window plywood and hoses now, just to be safe.


Hood rat had meth, THC and fentanyl.  Driving under the influence like the good hood rat he was.  Good thing he doesn't have anymore opportunities to kill innocent people.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Also don’t forget that a person on fentanyl is pretty much the best case scenario for a cop. If you want to make sure someone isn’t going to be a threat, you want them to be on fentanyl, unlike the psycho PWT who use meth and coke but get treated much more politely by the little piggies.


Fentanyl, THC and meth, you fucking moron.  Do we have to educate you on the entire autopsy or will your dumb ass look it up yourself?

Keep crying for the dead hood rat.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Black people are some of the most racist, if not THE most racist, in this country.  Sit down and be quiet.


Racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Racist.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> He’s a man of integrity, a man of principle and a man of total utter resolve.


*And......you are a " Fat Bob The Slob ".....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Racist.


*LYING THIEF BOOT LICKER......*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 20, 2020)

That's right.  You punks and thugs aren't going to bully people anymore.  And no, a majority of Americans DO NOT support the terrorist organization of hypocrisy and violence.









						Mike Pence Just Can't Bring Himself to Say 'Black Lives Matter'
					

A majority of Americans support the Black Lives Matter Movement. But in an interview on Juneteenth, Mike Pence refused to say the phrase.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 20, 2020)

Education is important.  Counting is one of those skills you will ALWAYS need in life.









						Marvel's Don Cheadle stopped by police "more times than he can count"
					

"This is not something that is new to me."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's right.  You punks and thugs aren't going to bully people anymore.  And no, a majority of Americans DO NOT support the terrorist organization of hypocrisy and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AP Poll results today --

"The new poll finds 54% of Americans say they approve of the protests, while 32% disapprove. Another 14% say they hold neither opinion.

More think the protests will mostly change the country for the better than bring about negative change, 44% to 21%. A third say they won’t make much difference."


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2020)

espola said:


> AP Poll results today --
> 
> "The new poll finds 54% of Americans say they approve of the protests, while 32% disapprove. Another 14% say they hold neither opinion.
> 
> More think the protests will mostly change the country for the better than bring about negative change, 44% to 21%. A third say they won’t make much difference."


*Fake News ya....*

*Lying Thief Bootlicker......!*


----------



## EOTL (Jun 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's right.  You punks and thugs aren't going to bully people anymore.  And no, a majority of Americans DO NOT support the terrorist organization of hypocrisy and violence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says who? You and the two other guys at the Tulsa rally?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Says who? You and the two other guys at the Tulsa rally?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 20, 2020)

PWT who burned down the Wendy’s is so white her name actually *is *White. Probably Boogaloo like the cop killer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> PWT who burned down the Wendy’s is so white her name actually *is *White. Probably Boogaloo like the cop killer.


Probably is where you live.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably is where you live.


I’m starting to feel sorry for ya’ll.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m starting to feel sorry for ya’ll.View attachment 7808


Nah.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Says who? You and the two other guys at the Tulsa rally?


Tulsa?  What's in Tulsa other than some ashes and the smell of failure?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 20, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Nah.
> 
> View attachment 7809


Looks like one month of black on black murders in this country.  About 50 or so, right?


----------



## espola (Jun 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I’m starting to feel sorry for ya’ll.View attachment 7808


Social distancing and a mask.  It's a wonder he wasn't arrested.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Social distancing and a mask.  It's a wonder he wasn't arrested.


He was an outcast from the outcasts.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2020)

espola said:


> AP Poll results today --
> 
> "The new poll finds 54% of Americans say they approve of the protests, while 32% disapprove. Another 14% say they hold neither opinion.
> 
> More think the protests will mostly change the country for the better than bring about negative change, 44% to 21%. A third say they won’t make much difference."


Yup the protests have been a positive overall, for sure. Now we will see incremental change. Odd how Trump is the catalyst.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey, you see who's hosting the ESPYs? #EverybodylovesMegan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2020)

Georgia city council asks mayor to resign over rant, saying 'privilege is wearing $300 Beats headphones while living on public assistance'
					

Mayor Ben Rozier of Bloomingdale also wrote that 'privilege is wearing $200 sneakers when you've never had a job'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> PWT who burned down the Wendy’s is so white her name actually *is *White. Probably Boogaloo like the cop killer.











						Investigators say suspect in Atlanta Wendy’s fire may be linked to Rayshard Brooks
					

Investigators are working with the idea that a suspect in the arson fire that burned down an Atlanta Wendy’s restaurant may be linked to Rayshard Brooks, a source told CNN.



					fox8.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 21, 2020)

espola said:


> AP Poll results today --
> 
> "The new poll finds 54% of Americans say they approve of the protests, while 32% disapprove. Another 14% say they hold neither opinion.
> 
> More think the protests will mostly change the country for the better than bring about negative change, 44% to 21%. A third say they won’t make much difference."


You liberal morons and your polls.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Georgia city council asks mayor to resign over rant, saying 'privilege is wearing $300 Beats headphones while living on public assistance'
> 
> 
> Mayor Ben Rozier of Bloomingdale also wrote that 'privilege is wearing $200 sneakers when you've never had a job'
> ...


That reminds me of the dipshit, Kaeperprick, donating his shoe collection to the homeless when he cleaned out his closet.  Nothing says "beat the shit out of a homeless guy" like sliding a $200 pair of Adidas on him and walking away.  The black half of Kaep was so oppressed, he had to move his shoe collection to the garage.  Now that's some systematic oppression if I've EVER heard it.









						WATCH: Colin Kaepernick donates huge sneaker collection to the homeless
					

The 49ers quarterback gave away a stockpile of shoes for charity




					www.cbssports.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup the protests have been a positive overall, for sure. Now we will see incremental change. Odd how Trump is the catalyst.


Like the Thank you Mr. trump thread I statrted a couple years ago there are many things he brought to light and exploited for his own personal gain. We just hadn't worried about those things before because we never had such a lawless, amoral asshole like him in the White House. Now we know, in case of emergence, aka a resurgence in stupid, that those loopholes need to be closed.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That reminds me of the dipshit, Kaeperprick, donating his shoe collection to the homeless when he cleaned out his closet.  Nothing says "beat the shit out of a homeless guy" like sliding a $200 pair of Adidas on him and walking away.  The black half of Kaep was so oppressed, he had to move his shoe collection to the garage.  Now that's some systematic oppression if I've EVER heard it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compared to you he’s just a much better athlete, more famous and popular, wealthier, making a bigger impact...I would say you can’t shine his shoes but maybe you should volunteer.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the Thank you Mr. trump thread I statrted a couple years ago there are many things he brought to light and exploited for his own personal gain. We just hadn't worried about those things before because we never had such a lawless, amoral asshole like him in the White House. Now we know, in case of emergence, aka a resurgence in stupid, that those loopholes need to be closed.


Your sore vagina loaded up on Midol for November 3rd?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Compared to you he’s just a much better athlete, more famous and popular, wealthier, making a bigger impact...I would say you can’t shine his shoes but maybe you should volunteer.


Making a bigger impact on what... dropping NFL ratings or not having a job for 5 years?  I mean, at some point we may credit him for bringing ridiculous hairstyles back but, until then, we'll have to settle for keeping kids in Manhattan busy while he gets in his weekend workouts at the local middle school.  The good news is... while picture #2 was taken, there were half a dozen homies that weren't out robbing and killing.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Making a bigger impact on what... dropping NFL ratings or not having a job for 5 years?  I mean, at some point we may credit him for bringing ridiculous hairstyles back but, until then, we'll have to settle for keeping kids in Manhattan busy while he gets in his weekend workouts at the local middle school.  The good news is... while picture #2 was taken, there were half a dozen homies that weren't out robbing and killing.
> 
> View attachment 7817 View attachment 7818


You’re very, very envious of Colin. Your attempt to cover your envy with anger is failing badly. 
Be impressed by his skills and his sacrifice, don’t be jealous. Envy is a sin.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 21, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re very, very envious of Colin. Your attempt to cover your envy with anger is failing badly.
> Be impressed by his skills and his sacrifice, don’t be jealous. Envy is a sin.


Oh I'm VERY envious.  Nobody wanting me, except for an unattractive, big mouthed bitch, is every man's dream, Methy.  I can't get my hair to do that, though, no matter what.  CornRow Joe can, though.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh I'm VERY envious.  Nobody wanting me, except for an unattractive, big mouthed bitch, is every man's dream, Methy.  I can't get my hair to do that, though, no matter what.  CornRow Joe can, though.
> 
> View attachment 7820 View attachment 7821


Colin Kaepernick has fame, wealth, has inspired millions, is a leader, has sacrificed for social change...he has done everything that you will never do.
But don’t be a hater. Admire, like most of us do.
Your jealousy will eat you up...as we all see it does.
And as for ridiculing Biden, that’s just because your candidate is taking a giant dump. So nothing you can do there.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Colin Kaepernick has fame, wealth, has inspired millions, is a leader, has sacrificed for social change...he has done everything that you will never do.
> But don’t be a hater. Admire, like most of us do.
> Your jealousy will eat you up...as we all see it does.
> And as for ridiculing Biden, that’s just because your candidate is taking a giant dump. So nothing you can do there.


Fame for all the wrong reasons, wealth for all the wrong reasons, inspired the wounded handout crowd and doesn't lead anybody because he hasn't had a job in 5 years.  He's a pawn and knows it.  If he had any self respect, he'd end it.  But yeah... you keep cheering for the phony that didn't give a shit about blacks, or let anyone even KNOW he was black, until his sorry ass was benched.  

LOL... I ridicule Biden because he deserves it.  You and your fanboy club can't even let your candidate speak because he's so incompetent.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Fame for all the wrong reasons, wealth for all the wrong reasons, inspired the wounded handout crowd and doesn't lead anybody because he hasn't had a job in 5 years.  He's a pawn and knows it.  If he had any self respect, he'd end it.  But yeah... you keep cheering for the phony that didn't give a shit about blacks, or let anyone even KNOW he was black, until his sorry ass was benched.
> 
> LOL... I ridicule Biden because he deserves it.  You and your fanboy club can't even let your candidate speak because he's so incompetent.


You’re green with envy. #GreenLivesMatter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re green with envy. #GreenLivesMatter.


I am... I wish I had tumbleweed hair, was hated by 90% of Americans and couldn't get a job.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I am... I wish I had tumbleweed hair, was hated by 90% of Americans and couldn't get a job.


Beloved by the majority of Americans and leading the way with his sacrifice.
But you keep thinking that. Jeallousss...
#GreenLivesMatter.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I am... I wish I had tumbleweed hair, was hated by 90% of Americans and couldn't get a job.


You need to get out more --









						Poll: 61% Of Americans Say Roger Goodell Owes Colin Kaepernick An Apology
					

The public's attitude toward Colin Kaepernick has shifted since the quarterback last played in the NFL in 2016, according to a new Harris Poll.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> You need to get out more --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a tip for you, Ebola.  If I do a poll in Compton, Kaeperprick will get a lot of support.  Maybe polling more than 1,000 people would be a good idea since only 6 in 10 supported it.  You and your libtard party might want to put less emphasis on polls and more on the actual statistics:









						Survey: Protests top reason NFL ratings dipped
					

One survey found that people who watched fewer NFL games last season cited national anthem protests as the No. 1 reason.




					www.espn.com
				












						CBS study: Kaepernick was factor in NFL ratings dip
					

CBS Sports chairman believes Colin Kaepernick's national anthem protests were a factor, not the cause, in decline of NFL ratings.




					www.si.com
				












						NFL viewership down and study suggests it’s over protests
					

Millions of people tune in on any Sunday, Thursday or Monday during NFL season to watch a game. In 2014, about 205 million viewers watched part or all of an NFL…




					theundefeated.com


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Here's a tip for you, Ebola.  If I do a poll in Compton, Kaeperprick will get a lot of support.  Maybe polling more than 1,000 people would be a good idea since only 6 in 10 supported it.  You and your libtard party might want to put less emphasis on polls and more on the actual statistics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think Forbes only does polls in Compton?


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you think Forbes only does polls in Compton?


Everybody knows about those lefty Forbes polls.
And did you know you can’t conduct a sample with 1,000 people?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you think Forbes only does polls in Compton?


I think, like usual, you didn't do your homework.  If you had, you wouldn't have been stupid enough to post this.  When you only poll 1,000 people, and only 6 in 10 support your bullshit narrative, you look foolish suggesting there's some massive amount of support.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody knows about those lefty Forbes polls.
> And did you know you can’t conduct a sample with 1,000 people?


Yeah, I know you can conduct a poll with 1,000 people.  It's like pissing into the ocean when you're talking about millions of NFL fans.  But listen, I realize the little victories matter so you guys run with it.  Biden is leading in the polls, too.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I think, like usual, you didn't do your homework.  If you had, you wouldn't have been stupid enough to post this.  When you only poll 1,000 people, and only 6 in 10 support your bullshit narrative, you look foolish suggesting there's some massive amount of support.


When you claimed that 90% of Americans hated him, it told us more about you than it did about Americans.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah, I know you can conduct a poll with 1,000 people.  It's like pissing into the ocean when you're talking about millions of NFL fans.  But listen, I realize the little victories matter so you guys run with it.  Biden is leading in the polls, too.


Read and learn. May be too complicated for you, though. 
#GreenLivesMatter.









						How can a poll of only 1,004 Americans represent 260 million people with only a 3 percent margin of error?
					

Scientific American is the essential guide to the most awe-inspiring advances in science and technology, explaining how they change our understanding of the world and shape our lives.




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I think, like usual, you didn't do your homework.  If you had, you wouldn't have been stupid enough to post this.  When you only poll 1,000 people, and only 6 in 10 support your bullshit narrative, you look foolish suggesting there's some massive amount of support.


That’s what’s known as “60% support.”
Again, probably too complicated for you.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s what’s known as “60% support.”
> Again, probably too complicated for you.


Also, while national polls, even when accurate, don’t help in presidential elections (the story is state polls, because of the electoral college), they are accurate on an issue such as this.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> When you claimed that 90% of Americans hated him, it told us more about you than it did about Americans.


Yeah... it tells you that I'm right and you aren't.  Look at the ratings.  Or do you think your 60% of 1,000 people is more indicative?  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s what’s known as “60% support.”
> Again, probably too complicated for you.


LMAO!  It means a little more than half of 1,000 people among millions of fans.  LMAO!  Goddamn, do you ever get tired of punching yourself in the face?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Read and learn. May be too complicated for you, though.
> #GreenLivesMatter.
> 
> 
> ...


Read and weep.  May be be too tough with an eyeful of tears, though.









						A group of major pollsters just released an autopsy report to explain why the polls were such a disaster in 2016
					

Top pollsters recently released an autopsy on polling in the 2016 election. Specifically, what went wrong in their predictions of a Clinton presidency.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Read and weep.  May be be too tough with an eyeful of tears, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not interested in 3 1/2 year old polls. Sorry, chump.
Go Colin! #7. 
Don’t be jealous...remember that #GreenLivesMatter.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  It means a little more than half of 1,000 people among millions of fans.  LMAO!  Goddamn, do you ever get tired of punching yourself in the face?


60% support.
That makes you a minority viewpoint on #7. Sorry.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> 60% support.
> That makes you a minority viewpoint on #7. Sorry.


Yeah... 60% on 1,000 handpicked people.  Drop in the bucket, sorry.  Kaepernick is trash and always has been.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Not interested in 3 1/2 year old polls. Sorry, chump.
> Go Colin! #7.
> Don’t be jealous...remember that #GreenLivesMatter.


Good.  I'll remember that if they let your candidate come out of the basement long enough to concede losing his senate bid.  LMAO!!!!


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re very, very envious of Colin. Your attempt to cover your envy with anger is failing badly.
> Be impressed by his skills and his sacrifice, don’t be jealous. Envy is a sin.


*No one is envious of a " Kneeler ".......No one.
Not even YOU..! ( I'd Hope ! )*


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Good.  I'll remember that if they let your candidate come out of the basement long enough to concede losing his senate bid.  LMAO!!!!


He's not President for 7 more months.
But you get to call him President-elect Biden in just 4 1/2!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> He's not President for 7 more months.
> But you get to call him President-elect Biden in just 4 1/2!


Have you broken the news so Pap Smear Joe that he's not really running for the senate?  I think he might be asking the wrong people for help.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Have you broken the news so Pap Smear Joe that he's not really running for the senate?  I think he might be asking the wrong people for help.


Trump always knew he was the toughest opponent, which is why he asked Ukraine to go after him.
Respect your new president.
You don’t like our nation’s leaders today?
Sorry...enjoy your last couple of months.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump always knew he was the toughest opponent, which is why he asked Ukraine to go after him.
> Respect your new president.
> You don’t like our nation’s leaders today?
> Sorry...enjoy your last couple of months.


We already know Quid Pro Joe extorted Ukraine for $1B.  You need me to post that video again for the 9th time?  We don't need to investigate THAT crooked fuck.  Now, his coke snorting, under qualified, dead brother's widow banging son? 

Joe doesn't even know what job he applied for.  Babbling moron isn't allowed out of his house anymore.


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We already know Quid Pro Joe extorted Ukraine for $1B.  You need me to post that video again for the 9th time?  We don't need to investigate THAT crooked fuck.  Now, his coke snorting, under qualified, dead brother's widow banging son?
> 
> Joe doesn't even know what job he applied for.  Babbling moron isn't allowed out of his house anymore.


Right, right.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We already know Quid Pro Joe extorted Ukraine for $1B.  You need me to post that video again for the 9th time?  We don't need to investigate THAT crooked fuck.  Now, his coke snorting, under qualified, dead brother's widow banging son?
> 
> Joe doesn't even know what job he applied for.  Babbling moron isn't allowed out of his house anymore.


How can you be losing to that guy?


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

QUOTE="The Outlaw, post: 336557, member: 5204"

We already know Quid Pro Joe extorted Ukraine for $1B.  You need me to post that video again for the 9th time?  We don't need to investigate THAT crooked fuck.  Now, his coke snorting, under qualified, dead brother's widow banging son?

Joe doesn't even know what job he applied for.  Babbling moron isn't allowed out of his house anymore.
/QUOTE

QUOTE="espola, post: 336580, member: 3"

How can you be losing to that guy?

/QUOTE

*To Spola Ebola :

The " AMERICAN VOTERS " supporting/endorsing President Trump are not losing....*
*The criminal media is reporting LIES generated by Polling Institutions that are 
being PAID to manufacture the crap you spew as if it's the truth.....

The " Japism " you posed as a question is one of the reasons you are accused 
of being a LIAR...!

You know the TRUTH, yet you continue to spew/regurgitate SHIT BOX LIES in an
effort to corrupt the process....

YES YOU ARE ONE FILTHY CRIMINAL COG IN THE GEARS OF THE FILTHY*
*DEMOCRATS CRIMINAL OPERATION....!!!!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> How can you be losing to that guy?


I'm not losing to anybody.  Polls are totally worthless as a measure of anything.  If you haven't learned that after 2016, you'll again experience "how could we have lost to that guy".


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not losing to anybody.  Polls are totally worthless as a measure of anything.  If you haven't learned that after 2016, you'll again experience "how could we have lost to that guy".



*Nov 4th there will be a lot of crying and sobbing from the Left...if the election is FAIR.*
*If they try to steal it........
Then you will see a lot of crying and sobbing from the LEFT as their " THIEVES " are strung *
*up for ALL to see.....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2020)

espola said:


> How can you be losing to that guy?


Deja vu... Magoo...


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Deja vu... Magoo...


----------

